# The thread for random single confessions part quatre



## Tina (Nov 1, 2006)

A fresh, new thread. Have at it.

I confess the last thread was getting wonky for me.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 1, 2006)

I confess that having to take an on-line ethics course is a pain in the butt. Think if I paid somebody fifty bucks I could get out of it?


----------



## Tina (Nov 1, 2006)

Heh.  There's something dodgey about that idea, RW.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

i confess that i can't stop sneezing. can't. stop. 
but, all things considered, sneezing is pretty fun. so i'm not really complaining.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 1, 2006)

i confess i had way too much fun just now running through the piles of leaves with my dog. i'm such a kid at heart sometimes.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 1, 2006)

I am not a lunatic. I have the psychiatric report to prove it. A slender majority of the panel decided in my favour.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 1, 2006)

I think quatre should be cuatro....unless quatre is a different language than spanish?


----------



## Tina (Nov 1, 2006)

C'est Francais. And it is pronounced like "cat" with a very slight "ter" sound at the end.


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 1, 2006)

I must confess that, of all the Romance langauges, French is definitley one of them.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 1, 2006)

I confess. This morning I got a Fine, the first one in my life, for cycling through a red traffic light. But the Police cought me 7 miles after the traffic light. They were by bike also, because cars are not allowed on our bike lanes. And I was cycling fast, to catch the train. 
So after parking my bike at the railroad station, while walking to the platfom, a heavy breathing police officer stopped me, and asked my Identity papers. He said, he tried to catch me earlier, but couldn't keep up with me. Looking at his red sweated head, I believed him.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 1, 2006)

It's all so clear to me now. I'm the keeper of the cheese and you're the lemon merchant, get it? And he knows it. That's why he's gonna kill us! So we have to beat it. Before he lets loose the marmosets on us!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 1, 2006)

> C'est Francais. And it is pronounced like "cat" with a very slight "ter" sound at the end.



I thought maybe we'd go all U2-cool and have it 'catorce'

_Hello, hello.... 
Hola!
I'm at a place called vertigo (¿Dónde está?) _


----------



## supersoup (Nov 1, 2006)

i confess all this language talk makes me miss my latin class. booo.


----------



## Tina (Nov 1, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I thought maybe we'd go all U2-cool and have it 'catorce'
> 
> _Hello, hello....
> Hola!
> I'm at a place called vertigo (¿Dónde está?) _



Heh. Sorry, babe, I'm trying to learn French for my move to Montreal (love the song, though).  

George, you must be in terriffic shape. Did you make your train?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 1, 2006)

IC that using Pascal's Wager in a debate regarding the existence of a particular diety is old and tired, and it's been proven faulty many times over.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> George, you must be in terriffic shape. Did you make your train?



My condition is good indeed. I also run marathons. But no, this police officer made me miss the train... O well, next time I better watch out.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Nov 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. Sorry, babe, I'm trying to learn French for my move to Montreal (love the song, though).



Salut Tina! Je parle Francais un peu. Je m'apelle Shawna. J'habite a (with an accent grave) Kansas. J'ai trente deux ans. J'aime chanter. Je suis Americaine. 

I wrote that from memory so it is probably really bad but hopefully understandable.  I haven't studied French since 1998. I took French in high school and undergrad. I actually remember a lot when trying to speak or write but I could never understand a person speaking French...it's just too fast. I love French though but now I need to learn German and Spanish.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey, that wasn't bad at all! Wirklich nicht!


----------



## Mini (Nov 1, 2006)

I confess that I will never be even remotely proficient in any language except English. Not for lack of desire, but my brain just ain't gonna hold that much info. Thank FSM for Post-It notes.


----------



## Fat&Blonde (Nov 1, 2006)

I confess that it secretly delights me when my escape artist puppy manages another escape.....even when it means I have to clean up another puppy puddle.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I will never be even remotely proficient in any language except English. Not for lack of desire, but my brain just ain't gonna hold that much info. Thank FSM for Post-It notes.


All that info in my brain on Post-It notes... That would be quite a mountain...


----------



## Mini (Nov 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> All that info in my brain on Post-It notes... That would be quite a mountain...



Mine would be about 30 notes, and 27 of 'em would be Simpsons quotes.


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 1, 2006)

Hark! I must now confess that I must give names to all of the emoticons! BEHOLD!

 - Sinat "Azure Opticals" Ra

:eat1: - Atilla the Hungry

:wubu: Afro Dietee

 - Laser-Jet Printer With Attached Numerical Value

:eat2: - Not the best habit I can think of.... Johnson

- HeyYouTookMyBoxOfKleenex Rodriguez-Lopez

-WhatAPredicamentMyEyesSeemToBePermanentlyStuckInThisParticularPosition Clarkson IV esq.

Ok, this has already reached critical mass obnoxiousness. Name the rest! In the form of a confession!


----------



## Mini (Nov 1, 2006)

It amuses me to no end when retarded bigots spout off on the evils of scientific advancement over the Internet. Is that irony? I think that's irony.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 1, 2006)

I confess that I've been happier lately than ever in my whole life. More positive, too.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that i can't stop sneezing. can't. stop.
> but, all things considered, sneezing is pretty fun. so i'm not really complaining.



Sneezing is one of life's true pleasures. And it's totally free.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 1, 2006)

IC that I made a life-sized Battlemech out of legos. I would have taken over the city too, if I hadn't run out of 2x4s for autocannon rounds.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 1, 2006)

How has AnnMarie managed *not *to kill one of us today. 

Rilly.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 1, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> How has AnnMarie managed *not *to kill one of us today.
> 
> Rilly.



I tucked my gat under my belly roll, and well.... I'm working on it. 

Watch out when I do.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 1, 2006)

Last night a customer comes up to me and says, "Excuse me, miss, are you the manager?"

"Yes, ma'am. Well, I'm the peon support manager! How can I help you?" BIG SMILES.

"Well, I hate to complain, but I was in electronics, and I asked a young man for help, and the whole time I was talking with him, he was picking his nose."

I just wanted to throw my badge on the floor and run like hell out the door.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2006)

Gadzooks!..


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

i'm going to have such a good time at wrestling tonight. 
everything's coming up milhouse.


----------



## nosaj (Nov 2, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i'm going to have such a good time at wrestling tonight.
> everything's coming up milhouse.



I really want to know the rest of this story.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 2, 2006)

i confess i'm bored to tears.

someone come play uno with me.


----------



## Tina (Nov 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Last night a customer comes up to me and says, "Excuse me, miss, are you the manager?"
> 
> "Yes, ma'am. Well, I'm the peon support manager! How can I help you?" BIG SMILES.
> 
> ...



I know that saying "better you than me" is unsympathetic, and yet, I cannot help but feel it.  

Less than two weeks to go now, dear.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 2, 2006)

A friend of mine just asked for advice. I suck at giving advice, and I'm afraid that I might've done more harm than good.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Last night a customer comes up to me and says, "Excuse me, miss, are you the manager?"
> 
> "Yes, ma'am. Well, I'm the peon support manager! How can I help you?" BIG SMILES.
> 
> ...


ohhh i had one better today.

'do you work here?'

(i look down at my bright blue name badge) Yes. Do you need help with something?

'yeah, i need to go to the bathroom.'

'ok...'

'do you have one i can go in?'

yes, if you follow me i'll show you where it's at ma'am

'oh well, see, it's not far is it, i can't go far'

it's at the front of the store... (cue lost look from me at this point, as i know she's been in my store tons of times before)

'oh. well. see...i've already started to go, so i can't walk far, or it will be everywhere.'

before she had even finished her sentence, i smelled it...and i just walked away and got the first manager i ran into. now i know people have accidents, sometimes it just can't be helped, but this woman comes in our store all the time and does this...yuck. if you know you have a potty problem, wouldn't you wear something or work out the timing at least before you go out somewhere?

i dunno.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 2, 2006)

On an unrelated note, I confess that my perception of a character in a movie I watched recently has changed just tonight. I don't feel so hostile towards him as I did during the movie itself, or even during the ending. Now I just have this feeling of sadness for him.


----------



## Mini (Nov 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> A friend of mine just asked for advice. I suck at giving advice, and I'm afraid that I might've done more harm than good.



You should've come to me! My advice rocks!


----------



## nosaj (Nov 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> On an unrelated note, I confess that my perception of a character in a movie I watched recently has changed just tonight. I don't feel so hostile towards him as I did during the movie itself, or even during the ending. Now I just have this feeling of sadness for him.



Dare I ask what movie? I went through the same thing as I watched 'The Illusionist' toward the villain.


----------



## Tina (Nov 2, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Salut Tina! Je parle Francais un peu. Je m'apelle Shawna. J'habite a (with an accent grave) Kansas. J'ai trente deux ans. J'aime chanter. Je suis Americaine.
> 
> I wrote that from memory so it is probably really bad but hopefully understandable.  I haven't studied French since 1998. I took French in high school and undergrad. I actually remember a lot when trying to speak or write but I could never understand a person speaking French...it's just too fast. I love French though but now I need to learn German and Spanish.



Ebony, that's great that you remember that much. And much more will come back to you when you and your honey visit us in Montreal, too!  (hint, hint!)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> I know that saying "better you than me" is unsympathetic, and yet, I cannot help but feel it.
> 
> Less than two weeks to go now, dear.



THANK GOD! And if you keep being mean to me, you're going to get Mr. Nosepicker as your and Biggie's foster son.


----------



## Tina (Nov 2, 2006)

Heh. Just try it, dear, and _see_ what you and Ryan get by special delivery in Sac.


----------



## Friday (Nov 2, 2006)

Tell T the USPS doesn't DO special delivery anymore SL.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 2, 2006)

Uh, not delivery THAT special!  But Nose Picker Boy, I am more than happy to drop off at her house on the way, already clad in a Depends and bonnet, for her to love. I think she needs to channel those mothering skills somewhere.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 2, 2006)

nosaj said:


> Dare I ask what movie? I went through the same thing as I watched 'The Illusionist' toward the villain.



You can ask, but I won't give a straight answer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

*What Are You EATING right now?*
ScreamingChicken


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *What Are You EATING right now?*
> ScreamingChicken



That's why I became a vegetarian all those years ago...


----------



## Shala (Nov 2, 2006)

I confess that I am very tall and have never been attracted to guys who are shorter than me. I just met a man who is charming and funny and handsome and I am TOTALLY attracted to him:wubu: .....and he is FOUR INCHES shorter than me. Ain't it grand?


----------



## Tina (Nov 2, 2006)

Friday and TSL, you are both buttheads. And yet I'm still fond of you.  

BTW, Fri: who said anything about using the USPS? I've got Guido the Kneecap Buster and Bruno the Enforcer who will be making the delivery. And making sure Mr. Brain Tickler actually makes it into the apartment in Sac.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 2, 2006)

I confess it might be time for a change in username.


----------



## Mini (Nov 2, 2006)

Shala said:


> I confess that I am very tall and have never been attracted to guys who are shorter than me. I just met a man who is charming and funny and handsome and I am TOTALLY attracted to him:wubu: .....and he is FOUR INCHES shorter than me. Ain't it grand?



If I may be so bold, how tall are you?


----------



## Shala (Nov 2, 2006)

Mini said:


> If I may be so bold, how tall are you?


Be as bold as you like...I'm not shy.  I am 5 feet ten inches tall....actually probably more like 5 feet 11 inches. In heels I am well over 6 feet tall. Its hard to find men taller than me here in southeast Louisiana. I've been towering over my peers for decades. But I kinda like the light up here.


----------



## Shala (Nov 2, 2006)

Mini said:


> If I may be so bold, how tall are you?


BTW, how tall are you Mini?


----------



## Mini (Nov 2, 2006)

Shala said:


> BTW, how tall are you Mini?



7' with shoes, 6'10 and 1/2" without. Hard, ain't it?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm SO sick of political advertising. It's everywhere. TV commercial breaks are nothing but political ads, most of them hateful. There are signs on every lawn, and random suits walking around train stations and knocking on people's doors. 

I hate this time of year.


----------



## Shala (Nov 2, 2006)

Mini said:


> 7' with shoes, 6'10 and 1/2" without. Hard, ain't it?


That's sexy Mini.  Do you find it difficult to be tall? I think its really hot.


----------



## Mini (Nov 2, 2006)

Shala said:


> That's sexy Mini.  Do you find it difficult to be tall? I think its really hot.



It's interesting, though sometimes I feel like a sideshow attraction.

And finding tall women is difficult. I've met exactly one girl in the past 5 years who has been my height. ONE.


----------



## Friday (Nov 2, 2006)

> BTW, Fri: who said anything about using the USPS?



Ahhh, but you see my little chickadee, Special delivery was a term invented and used strictly by the Postal Service. It was phased out when replaced by Overnight Delivery.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 2, 2006)

I confess my new dr. may be certifiable..lol..she spent 20 mins recounting her days a teacher..OMG

Secondly..I found where my weight went..I've suddenly grown an inch and a quarter..WHAT THE CRAP..


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 3, 2006)

IC that I've listened to the beginning of this song several times now. It's a live version of the song, and after a few seconds of drumroll, breaks into the opening chords, at which point the audience instantly recognizes it and explodes into applause and cheering that almost drowns out the music. It's something that always just fills me with some joyful emotion that I can't quite name.


----------



## Tina (Nov 3, 2006)

Friday said:


> Ahhh, but you see my little chickadee, Special delivery was a term invented and used strictly by the Postal Service. It was phased out when replaced by Overnight Delivery.



They no longer own it, dear. I have appropriated it for my special little delivery team.   They don't like obvious nose-pickers, so I would imagine none of them would be very happy by the time they get to Ryan and Casey's place. They might want to ready the cage in advance.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 3, 2006)

Watching her write messages these last few days is like observing an unmedicated mental patient in a dangerously manic phase. You can almost see the junkie-like jitters as a mass of rhetorical questions with oversmilies and exclamation points appear one after the other. 

She seems to be increasingly unable to acknowledge any questions directed to her. I think it's because now she really doesn't see others around her. 

I can't help thinking of Valerie Bertinelli in that Lifetime movie where she portrayed a psychotic woman who stuffed packages of rotting red meat under the mattress and in the dresser drawers.


----------



## Mini (Nov 3, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Watching her write messages these last few days is like observing an unmedicated mental patient in a dangerously manic phase. You can almost see the junkie-like jitters as a mass of rhetorical questions with oversmilies and exclamation points appear one after the other.
> 
> She seems to be increasingly unable to acknowledge any questions directed to her. I think it's because now she really doesn't see others around her.
> 
> I can't help thinking of Valerie Bertinelli in that Lifetime movie where she portrayed a psychotic woman who stuffed packages of rotting red meat under the mattress and in the dresser drawers.



I confess that I don't know Christie Brinkley, but if I ever meet her I'll slap her with a carp just for the association.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 3, 2006)

I confess I was so confused when this person went off on me, cause I've never said anything half as bad as you guys.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 3, 2006)

I confess I'm confused why my best insults have been ignored by this certain individual. Maybe I need to work even harder....


----------



## Mini (Nov 3, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I'm confused why my best insults have been ignored by this certain individual. Maybe I need to work even harder....



My guess is she's as ignorant as she lets on.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

I confess that a railroad station has gone past me...
(AKA "Everything is clear as mud...")


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 3, 2006)

I confess that I'm making a personal commitment to never again bring up drama from other threads up in the confessions thread. I urge other posters to do the same. Apologies, thank yous, yadda yadda.





*Thanks to my personal advisor. *


----------



## Mini (Nov 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess that I'm making a personal commitment to never again bring up drama from other threads up in the confessions thread. I urge other posters to do the same. Apologies, thank yous, yadda yadda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I confess that I am far too petty to do anything of the sort.


----------



## Shala (Nov 3, 2006)

I confess that I have never met an FA. Nor had I heard the term until I cam to this site. Now I think I'm missing out on something.........


----------



## nosaj (Nov 3, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Watching her write messages these last few days is like observing an unmedicated mental patient in a dangerously manic phase. You can almost see the junkie-like jitters as a mass of rhetorical questions with oversmilies and exclamation points appear one after the other.
> 
> She seems to be increasingly unable to acknowledge any questions directed to her. I think it's because now she really doesn't see others around her.
> 
> I can't help thinking of Valerie Bertinelli in that Lifetime movie where she portrayed a psychotic woman who stuffed packages of rotting red meat under the mattress and in the dresser drawers.



I confess that I think the reason she doesn't acknowledge is because I think she's a troll who can't leave and when confronted with actual questions she just moves on to the next topic. She's done it to me at least three times since I've been here.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 3, 2006)

I confess I hate Friday afternoons. I especially hate them when I've been on overdrive all week to meet deadlines, then finish up everything and suddenly there's nothing left that really needs doing. It's anti-climactic and instantly the house seems much too quiet and lonely.

I also confess that despite my name, I wish the sun would come back out for at least another week so I could clean the garage without freezing and being damp.

On a positive note though, FAs can be really cool, Shala, and your first date with one even more fun. I hope you get to try that.

Edited to add: Shala I just looked at your profile because I didn't recognize your name and saw your picture. You're a very pretty woman. **Points FAs in the direction of Shala's profile**


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 3, 2006)

IC that I've gone mad. I'm going to drive 100 miles tomorrow (oneway), to go to the only hair stylist I trust with my noggin, AND to get a few loaves of really wonderful 100% stoneground whole wheat bread. And maybe a few scones.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 3, 2006)

Great Harvest Bread Company, Fuzzy? Man, I miss them since the location I used to go to closed.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Great Harvest Bread Company, Fuzzy? Man, I miss them since the location I used to go to closed.



You betcha!


----------



## rainyday (Nov 3, 2006)

Lucky duck. Their bread's to die for and their scones are just as fabulous. Enjoy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:



> Last night a customer comes up to me and says, "Excuse me, miss, are you the manager?"
> 
> "Yes, ma'am. Well, I'm the peon support manager! How can I help you?" BIG SMILES.
> 
> ...



I confess that this story made me laugh out loud! Sorry, but I can just picture the nose picking employee and I can see you running like hell and out the door. Thanks TSL - I needed that!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 4, 2006)

I just came across this on the net and now I really want one. 

I'm moving soon and trying to rid myself of some of my kitch and clutter.. but an Enid doll on my shelf would rule.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 4, 2006)

OMG... this too.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 4, 2006)

IC that the journey's over, but it doesn't really feel like it is. It hasn't really been a long trip, but one that's been absolutely worthwhile. Not nearly as sad as I thought it would be, more fulfilling than I expected, and way more incredible.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 4, 2006)

IC that I initially thought that Ripley's avatar meant that someone was giving away free Suri. And I'm hungry. And I still wanted some free Suri to eat even after I realized it meant baby Suri.

Then a minute later I realized what it actually meant.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 4, 2006)

I confess it's Saturday night and I'm sittin' at home learning HTML to work on my site, and I suck at doing that too! YAY!*

*If anyone wants to help....well, I'll say "thanks"

I also confess I have no clue what that avatar means. *sigh*

Ok, one more confession: I really wish I knew what the comment was about me that was deleted before I saw it. Why am I so curious about everything?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 4, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess it's Saturday night and I'm sittin' at home learning HTML to work on my site, and I suck at doing that too! YAY!*
> 
> *If anyone wants to help....well, I'll say "thanks"
> 
> ...



You may have been referred to who-ah.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> You may have been referred to who-ah.



What's a "who-ah"? ha ha.

You don't have to respond. Thanks for all you do to keep people like me safe and sheltered from harm.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 4, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> What's a "who-ah"? ha ha.
> 
> You don't have to respond. Thanks for all you do to keep people like me safe and sheltered from harm.



Whore. MA accent applied to water down word.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Whore. MA accent applied to water down word.



If I ever meet you, I'm gonna demand you say that word for me, MA style. It might be awkward, but you've been forwarned.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 4, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> If I ever meet you, I'm gonna demand you say that word for me, MA style. It might be awkward, but you've been forwarned.




Oh, I'll yell it right at you. LOL 

 I don't actually have the accent, but I'm glad to wear it from time to time... it's funny as hell.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 4, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> If I ever meet you, I'm gonna demand you say that word for me, MA style. It might be awkward, but you've been forwarned.


It might be said in Good Will Hunting..I LOVE THAT MOVIE..just for the accents.

I went to grad school with a guy from Boston..I heart him..lol


----------



## supersoup (Nov 4, 2006)

i confess that i have to be up in 6 hours, and i can not fall asleep. damn my insomnia.


----------



## Mini (Nov 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess that i have to be up in 6 hours, and i can not fall asleep. damn my insomnia.



Take some Gravol. Never fails to put me out.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

Mini said:


> Take some Gravol. Never fails to put me out.


i've never heard of this mystery substance sir. i shall look into it.


----------



## Mini (Nov 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i've never heard of this mystery substance sir. i shall look into it.



It's an anti-nauseant. One of the side effects is that it makes you drowsy. 

Totally non-addictive to boot. Give 'er a shot.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

Mini said:


> It's an anti-nauseant. One of the side effects is that it makes you drowsy.
> 
> Totally non-addictive to boot. Give 'er a shot.


oh, ok. thank you, that's something i shall be investing in!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

I confess that I am bummed out because October is gone!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

i 
am
bored.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 5, 2006)

Nothin' can kill a masturbation session faster than the thought of a heartbreakin' bitch crossing your mind.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Nothin' can kill a masturbation session faster than the thought of a heartbreakin' bitch crossing your mind.



Or breaking your vibrator. I want to run out in the streets SCREAMING.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 5, 2006)

I confess that lazy Sunday mornings are sometimes the best thing for the soul.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

I confess that I'm surprised that noone welcomed ExpandingHorizons...


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your vibrators, guys. Hope they're fixed soon.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 5, 2006)

I miss Boteroesque Babe. Hope she's off with Egbert, busy getting busy...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 5, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


>



Yes!!!! Ordered from freebento.com! :smitten: Now I'm on a quest for the green-haired version.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 5, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Yes!!!! Ordered from freebento.com! :smitten: Now I'm on a quest for the green-haired version.


Who exactly is Enid? I'm not in the know..lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

The best natural sleep aid known to man -> Holy Bible. Just turn to the Psalms and you'll be asleep before the Lord is My Shepherd.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Who exactly is Enid? I'm not in the know..lol



Enid is a character from the comic and movie "Ghost World." I've never read the comics, but after seeing the movie about 25 times (thanks to perpetual rotation on IFC), I'd like to read them too.


----------



## Mini (Nov 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The best natural sleep aid known to man -> Holy Bible. Just turn to the Psalms and you'll be asleep before the Lord is My Shepherd.



Yeah, but get to the parts where He's PMSing and it gets mighty entertaining.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The best natural sleep aid known to man -> Holy Bible. Just turn to the Psalms and you'll be asleep before the Lord is My Shepherd.



Wrong. The best is good sex. (After, not during.)


----------



## Michelle (Nov 5, 2006)

I confess that Rainy's profile picture scares the living daylights out of me.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 5, 2006)

Ha! lol

I put that up on Halloween to go with my "masks." I meant to take it down after that, but maybe I'll leave it up and be freaky!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 5, 2006)

I had a guy come into the office today looking for this http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0060538252/ref=sib_dp_pt/002-1037819-3892029#reader-link and I spent a good 15 minutes asking him questions about the book while he blushed and himmed and hawed. I'm now feeling strangely turned on... :blush:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 5, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I had a guy come into the office today looking for this http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0060538252/ref=sib_dp_pt/002-1037819-3892029#reader-link and I spent a good 15 minutes asking him questions about the book while he blushed and himmed and hawed. I'm now feeling strangely turned on... :blush:



Maybe I should buy a few copies of that for future interests who "fall short" lol


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Maybe I should buy a few copies of that for future interests who "fall short" lol



LOL I was thinking the very same thing! I thought him blushing was way cute, he was uncomfortable talking about the book but comfortable enough reading it on a plane to lose it there


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 5, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Or breaking your vibrator. I want to run out in the streets SCREAMING.



That's the worst!! I have a magic wand, supposed to be the cadillac of vibrators and I've burned out the low setting. No more foreplay for me, now I'll even get the wham bam from my BOB :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 5, 2006)

IC I threw away my BOB over a year ago after I found a dead mouse in the box I kept it in.

Somehow, I haven't even gotten around to replacing it. Maybe that just ruined the whole thing...


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

i confess that if my brother doesn't stop talking about wanting a nintendo wii, i may end up killing him.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess that if my brother doesn't stop talking about wanting a nintendo wii, i may end up killing him.



IC whenever someone mentions the Wii, It reminds me of this Penny Arcade comic strip:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess that if my brother doesn't stop talking about wanting a nintendo wii, i may end up killing him.



I am SO getting the Nintendo Wii.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

hahaha, that cartoon was funny, i haven't seen that one.

and i sent him to bed so he'd shut up. bahhhhhh.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

i confess i can't stop laughing!!!!!! i just found my brother's porn folder on the computer...BUSTED!!!! ahahahahahaaa!!

the wicked older sister strikes again!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess i can't stop laughing!!!!!! i just found my brother's porn folder on the computer...BUSTED!!!! ahahahahahaaa!!
> 
> the wicked older sister strikes again!!



What sort of porn does he collect? Or did you bother to check?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> What sort of porn does he collect? Or did you bother to check?


anything involving girls with boobs bigger than their heads. oh, and asian girls. the end.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2006)

supersoup said:


> anything involving girls with boobs bigger than their heads. oh, and asian girls. the end.



You know, what would freak him out, if you cleared the folder, and filled it with something totally opposite.. like gay porn.. and waited to see his reaction.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 6, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> You know, what would freak him out, if you cleared the folder, and filled it with something totally opposite.. like gay porn.. and waited to see his reaction.


oh i'm one step ahead of you...i've already found some super awesome really old lady porn to replace it with...


----------



## nosaj (Nov 6, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> You know, what would freak him out, if you cleared the folder, and filled it with something totally opposite.. like gay porn.. and waited to see his reaction.



That'll definitely teach him a lesson.

As an April Fools prank last year, 2 of my roommates and I took all of my third roommate's porn off of his computer and replaced it with the Tubgirl photo.

It took him several days before he would speak to any of us.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 6, 2006)

leave the poor guy's porn alone! sheesh!
some things are sacred.


----------



## ripley (Nov 6, 2006)

I confess I'm wondering what in the world type of hellacious BOB AFG was using, if it's wicked enough to kill mice???!?!!?:shocked:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 6, 2006)

nosaj said:


> That'll definitely teach him a lesson.
> 
> As an April Fools prank last year, 2 of my roommates and I took all of my third roommate's porn off of his computer and replaced it with the Tubgirl photo.
> 
> It took him several days before he would speak to any of us.



You deserve a punch in the cock for this. Seriously. That's just...

(I admit, though, I am gonna do this given the opportunity.)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 6, 2006)

Truth be known, Beggin' Strips don't actually taste like bacon.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 6, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I'm wondering what in the world type of hellacious BOB AFG was using, if it's wicked enough to kill mice???!?!!?:shocked:



The mouse probably got a little carried away, poor thing.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 6, 2006)

I confess that am actually thinking about finally leaving a very stressful job that has great street cred but is pretty much doing me in. Corollary: I confess that I am human! Thank God. But still: the responsibility...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 6, 2006)

IC it amuses the living hell out of me when someone calls me fat who's fatter than I am.


----------



## ripley (Nov 6, 2006)

I confess it amuses the living hell out of me when some skinny girl says to me "Oh I'm getting so fat, I better not eat that!" when she's all of 110 pounds...and I just look at her and say "Yeah, you are getting fat." 

Yes, I'm evil sometimes.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 6, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess it amuses the living hell out of me when some skinny girl says to me "Oh I'm getting so fat, I better not eat that!" when she's all of 110 pounds...and I just look at her and say "Yeah, you are getting fat."
> 
> Yes, I'm evil sometimes.



We forgive you anyway.  

It drives ME insane when thin people deny they can't see they're thin. Attention whores. 

This is a crazy pet peeve of mine. Even anorectics KNOW they're thin. When they pull that crap, it IS for attention and you're exactly right for doing what you do, dear.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 6, 2006)

supersoup said:


> oh i'm one step ahead of you...i've already found some super awesome really old lady porn to replace it with...


i replaced it with the above mentioned geriatric porn, a few scattered pictures of tubgirl, and then a picture of our mom is in there too.

AHAHHAAAAA!!!

back on track...

i confess i'm almost happy my kidney hurts today, since i got to call off of work.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Truth be known, Beggin' Strips don't actually taste like bacon.




........:doh: ........

p.s. "Not that I ever tried a beggin' strip."


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 6, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Truth be known, Beggin' Strips don't actually taste like bacon.


However, those new gourmet Meow Mixes are quite tasty-looking. You can actually see the shrimp bits. I confess, if it gets cold enough and I'm out of soup and Kodachi is not around to yell at me....maybe over some Ritz.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 6, 2006)

IC... I've never heard of, "_Tubgirl_".


----------



## Mini (Nov 6, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> IC... I've never heard of, "_Tubgirl_".



Large woman playing in/covered in feces whilst sitting in a tub.

Do *not* Google it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 6, 2006)

I am wearing bikini/hipsters underwear today that keeps rolling under my lower belly roll in the front. This is really freaking annoying. Thank goodness the hips so far have stayed up. 

These are going in the trash later.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 6, 2006)

Mini said:


> Large woman playing in/covered in feces whilst sitting in a tub.
> 
> Do *not* Google it.



I confess that's not an accurate description, but I don't have the heart--nor the stomach--to correct it.


----------



## Mini (Nov 6, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess that's not an accurate description, but I don't have the heart--nor the stomach--to correct it.



Perhaps I'm just confused, but I, too, have not the stomach to refresh my memory.

Suffice it to say it involves poo. If you want to see for yourself, Eric, you're more than welcome to.


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, me either. Let's just say that rather than "playing," she is more of a "fountain."


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 6, 2006)

Mini said:


> Do *not* Google it.


I confess I wish I would have had this warning last night before I Googled it. 
'Cause Tina's SOOO right.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yeah, me either. Let's just say that rather than "playing," she is more of a "fountain."



Good description. One word, to the point. 
I'll be the in the bathroom upchucking red beans and okra if anyone needs me. I guess Tina will join me.


----------



## Mini (Nov 6, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I wish I would have had this warning last night before I Googled it.
> 'Cause Tina's SOOO right.



That's what you get for using the Internet to look at things.


----------



## Mini (Nov 6, 2006)

I just got my bill for tuition today. Everything goes well with OSAP I'll be back at school for the first time in four years two months tomorrow.

That last sentence should give an accurate indication of my mental state right now. >_<


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 6, 2006)

Mini said:


> I just got my bill for tuition today. Everything goes well with OSAP I'll be back at school for the first time in four years two months tomorrow.
> 
> That last sentence should give an accurate indication of my mental state right now. >_<



Well, I guess I'll take this opportunity to offer my assistance with editing--and sentence structure. 

You'll do fine. I believe it.


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, I'll be joining you, unfortunately, AFG. How could I not, anyway? I'm in your posse.  

Mini, that's wonderful! I'm glad for you and wish you well.

I confess I feel very lazy today. There are things I should be doing, but I'm going to watch Alien instead.


----------



## saucywench (Nov 6, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I am wearing bikini/hipsters underwear today that keeps rolling under my lower belly roll in the front. This is really freaking annoying. Thank goodness the hips so far have stayed up.
> 
> These are going in the trash later.


 
But just think how many replacement pairs you could buy if you auctioned that pair off.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 6, 2006)

I confess that the guy presenting the seminar today is a horrible public speaker and I was intentionally late so I would have to sit through less of his mangling of the English language. 

I further confess that I don't feel guilty in the slightest.


----------



## nosaj (Nov 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You deserve a punch in the cock for this. Seriously. That's just...
> 
> (I admit, though, I am gonna do this given the opportunity.)



I confess that we burned all of his porn to multiple CD-Rs in advance so he didn't lose it.

I also confess that he did punch me in the cock.

I confess that it hurt, but was totally worth it.


----------



## ripley (Nov 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> I confess I feel very lazy today. There are things I should be doing, but I'm going to watch Alien instead.


RIPLEY RULES.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 7, 2006)

Ripley does Rule. With sword and Scepter! All Hail Baroness Ripley!


----------



## Tina (Nov 7, 2006)

I always wondered if you didn't choose your handle because of that character. She kicks major ass and is one of my fave female characters.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 7, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I am wearing bikini/hipsters underwear today that keeps rolling under my lower belly roll in the front. This is really freaking annoying. Thank goodness the hips so far have stayed up.
> 
> These are going in the trash later.



That's how they're supposed to fit! What're you, 50?


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 7, 2006)

I confess that I haven't posted in this thread yet, so it doesn't show up in my subscriptions, and I'm missing all the fun. 

I'm here now, though, so let the party begin.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 7, 2006)

i promised someone i owe a lot to, that i'd sing this at karaoke tonight.
i RARELY consent to karaoke, mostly because when i do it want to really go all out, and know the song by heart so i can dance and stuff. 
anyways. 
so now i'm sitting here practicing the little hand dance he does to the chorus. 
for tonight, but also because i think it's generally boss thing to just know, and be able to pull out of your ass whenever. 

so yes. 
people, i want you to picture me sitting here in a towel, doing this by myself in my living room. 
it's 10% more ridiculous than you could possibly imagine.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 7, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i promised someone i owe a lot to, that i'd sing this at karaoke tonight.
> i RARELY consent to karaoke, mostly because when i do it want to really go all out, and know the song by heart so i can dance and stuff.
> anyways.
> so now i'm sitting here practicing the little hand dance he does to the chorus.
> ...



Even if we imagine it with a tin foil hat on your head and whiskers drawn on your face in marker?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

I confess that I really enjoyed the "25 Things That Define You" thread, but as always, I thought of even more that I wanted to say later.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

i confess that if my dog jumps up and steals one more ice cube from my glass, she will cease to exist...


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 8, 2006)

IC, that the suspense is killing me...

What happened with the dog and the ice cubes?

I'm on the edge of my seat with an-tici...




..................................................................pation.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 8, 2006)

Does the dog really exist?


edit: Also, why does the dog jump up and steal ice cubes from a glass? I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 8, 2006)

I just realized how much I look like Thora Birch. I am officially creeped out.







Compare to my avvie. WEIRD.


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Does the dog really exist?
> 
> 
> edit: Also, why does the dog jump up and steal ice cubes from a glass? I've never heard of such a thing.



One of my dogs, Brooker, loves ice cubes. Has since he was a pup. 

No, my dog isn't hers, but it's not unheard of.


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2006)

Last night I found out one of my teachers from high school died from cancer a week after giving birth. She was 33.


----------



## Tina (Nov 8, 2006)

OMG, how terrible! Her poor baby and family.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I just realized how much I look like Thora Birch. I am officially creeped out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




**fixed it for ya.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

Mini said:


> One of my dogs, Brooker, loves ice cubes. Has since he was a pup.
> 
> No, my dog isn't hers, but it's not unheard of.


yes the dog exists, yes she jumped up one last time and stole another ice cube, but i only called her by her full name, and told her she was bad. 

maggie looooooves ice cubes...if she hears the freezer open, she high tails it into the kitchen and drives you nuts till you give her one...and last night, she was jumping up onto the chair in front of the computer with me, and she'd lean over and pick ice cubes out of my cup.

and that's terribly sad about your teacher.


----------



## Donna (Nov 8, 2006)

I confess that I am swimming with work and LOVING every moment of it. I miss chatting with my friends online during the day, but damn there is something satisfying about leaving my cubicle and seeing tha the IN pile is smaller than the DONE pile.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 8, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Ha! lol
> 
> I put that up on Halloween to go with my "masks." I meant to take it down after that, but maybe I'll leave it up and be freaky!



*Freaky!*

(I would have put that in a rep message, but apparently I've got to spread myself around, or something...)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 8, 2006)

I miss this.  

View attachment feet resized.jpg


----------



## Janet (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know what BOB stands for. 

I am fairly certain that I know what a BOB is and how to use one, though. 

Can someone please tell me.


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2006)

Janet said:


> I don't know what BOB stands for.
> 
> I am fairly certain that I know what a BOB is and how to use one, though.
> 
> Can someone please tell me.



BOB = Battery Operated Boyfriend


----------



## ripley (Nov 8, 2006)

I confess that the dirty jungle fish biscuit sex on _Lost_ was HOT.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 8, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that the dirty jungle fish biscuit sex on _Lost_ was HOT.



I wish they woulda showed more details.  Stupid network TV.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 8, 2006)

I was the King for halloween.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 8, 2006)

I confess that, at several points throughout the day, every day for weeks now, just under my breath, I've been singing:

_"Skinny, she's so skinny..."_


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 8, 2006)

This is how I feel... EXACTLY. 

View attachment EDKill.jpg


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2006)

I confess that the dumbest character in movie history is the guy who gets his blood pressure checked during a ZOMBIE RAMPAGE in Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This is how I feel... EXACTLY.



O.K., now I don't dream of killing all the people, but I do dream of being alone in a bakery/or candy store and eating anything and everything I want!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 8, 2006)

IC that I dream about being lost in the mall, looking for the mens room.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 9, 2006)

IC that I miss chatting with you, and I'm really really sorry for fucking up like I did.

Please, please talk to me again. I've felt lousy every damn day since then, but I never had the balls to out and say it until now.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I dream about being lost in the mall, looking for the mens room.



I love when I'm reminded that I'm not alone in my pee dreams. 

They drive me mental.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 9, 2006)

I had the sudden urge to listen to one of my old CDs tonight. So I put it on to find that I still enjoy it.

It's Creed's _Human Clay _CD, and although I'm not gonna say that it's really good music (the drum beats are very repetitive, for one thing), but I still like it.

It could be that I got interested in it for awhile when there was something really awesome going on in my life, and that's why I like it. This was back in 2000, I think, or perhaps early 2001. 

"With Arms Wide Open" is still a personal favourite of mine. I signed it for a final assignment in my Sign Language class in my sophomore year of high school, about four years ago (has it really been that long?). I still remember how to do most of it, too. The teacher told me when I went back there recently that she still shows it, saying that it's one of the best videos she has for that assignment.


So basically, my confession is this: I like Creed. Not so much the earlier, heavier stuff, or the later, more pretentious music, but the second album, right in the middle. The one that seems to focus a little more on the lyrics than the sound, lyrics that were based on Scott Stapp's own poetry during a really rough period in his life where he questioned his faith and all of that.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 9, 2006)

I confess that I posted on a thread here (I revived a thread) about something shitty that happened to me yesterday and felt bad that absolutely nobody responded! Except I think the posting got undone, as it were, by the short unrelated posting after (which responded to an unrelated something previous in the thread). Anyhow, now I know that reviving threads doesn't work, I guess.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry, Liz.  You're right; single people need a place to discuss dating issues too.

I confess I'm so fucking sick to my stomach that I've got to go to the doc before moving, otherwise Jane and Joy and Saucy and Missaf and Tina will think I'm some sort of shitting freak!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 9, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that I posted on a thread here (I revived a thread) about something shitty that happened to me yesterday and felt bad that absolutely nobody responded! Except I think the posting got undone, as it were, by the short unrelated posting after (which responded to an unrelated something previous in the thread). Anyhow, now I know that reviving threads doesn't work, I guess.



It's a total crap shoot, honey. Sometimes people will respond, sometimes they won't - I've posted things here that I was honestly surprised didn't get any responses, and some things that I thought were completely unworthy of responses that inspired pages of them. It all just depends on who's on, what's going on, other topics, etc. Don't take it personally, okay?  

Was it about the possibility of having a singles forum? ('Cause, see, I did read that, and thought something like, "Hell yeah, she's right," but then was distracted by.... well, by my Haagen-Dazs, truthfully. What can I say, I'm a simpleton).


----------



## Carrie (Nov 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sorry, Liz.  You're right; single people need a place to discuss dating issues too.
> 
> I confess I'm so fucking sick to my stomach that I've got to go to the doc before moving, otherwise Jane and Joy and Saucy and Missaf and Tina will think I'm some sort of shitting freak!



I already think you're a shitting freak, and I have no knowledge of your gastrointestinal history.


P.S. Go to the doctor.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 9, 2006)

Actually, I'm not taking it so much personally any more--and rereading the post (http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=276131#post276131 in the interests of not being coy or passive-aggressive), it's less clear that it had just happened! (which it had) Not sure I splained it that well.

Mostly it was about the joys of being told you're too fat by men you meet on BBW forums! Lovely. And I do think a singles issues forum could be helpful.

You're totally right about the crap shoot, Carrie--I participate in it too when I think about it. But thanks for letting me confess anyway, I appreciate it!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 9, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> Mostly it was about the joys of being told you're too fat by men you meet on BBW forums! Lovely. And I do think a singles issues forum could be helpful.



I actually would love to see a singles forum. The challenges and woes of internet dating *alone* would be good for about a bajilliondy threads.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 9, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I already think you're a shitting freak, and I have no knowledge of your gastrointestinal history.
> 
> 
> P.S. Go to the doctor.



I'm going, (my "if she actually birthed me she'd be a pre-teenage mattress back") MOTHER.  at 2:15.

ETA: I actually had liquid diarrhea AND was vomiting between my legs, Carrie. You would have loved it!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm going, (my "if she actually birthed me she'd be a pre-teenage mattress back") MOTHER.  at 2:15.
> 
> ETA: I actually had liquid diarrhea AND was vomiting between my legs, Carrie. You would have loved it!



Oh, Jesus. Please, avoid my MySpace page, at all costs, until your tummy is all better.  




(and take care of yourself and feel better, or I'll ground your ass until you do).


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 9, 2006)

The 25 things thread brought up several feelings in me. 

1) admiration for some of the people that shared
2) fear at the thought of my ever sharing that much with strangers
3) sadness for some of the things people have experienced
4) anger at one of the items
5) happiness/laughter/warm fuzziness for some of the things people have experienced
6) fascination at the lives people have led


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I miss chatting with you, and I'm really really sorry for fucking up like I did.
> 
> Please, please talk to me again. I've felt lousy every damn day since then, but I never had the balls to out and say it until now.



Ha ha ha... I'm an idiot. I forgot that we had another brief conversation shortly after that little incident.

I fail hardcore at having any sort of memory.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

I confess that I'm home sick with a cold today and I'm supposed to be in bed, but I've been on this Forum for about 4 hours!  :blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I miss chatting with you, and I'm really really sorry for fucking up like I did.
> 
> Please, please talk to me again. I've felt lousy every damn day since then, but I never had the balls to out and say it until now.



It's OK, sweetie.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 9, 2006)

i confess that work sucked more than usual today and i'm really upset with myself that i let my manager make me so mad. i'm also mad that i have the worst memory ever, because i forgot today is my aunt's birthday.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess that work sucked more than usual today and i'm really upset with myself that i let my manager make me so mad. i'm also mad that i have the worst memory ever, because i forgot today is my aunt's birthday.



I totally sympathize with you! I hate it when I let my manager ruin my entire day with her thoughtless comments!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 9, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> I totally sympathize with you! I hate it when I let my manager ruin my entire day with her thoughtless comments!


yes!! down with them all!!


----------



## Esme (Nov 9, 2006)

IC that I'm havin' a bad day.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 9, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> It's OK, sweetie.



I should always keep a spare rep allotment in my back pocket so I don't run out when gems come along. Too late this time, but .


----------



## nosaj (Nov 9, 2006)

I confess that I'm a Rutgers fan and I'm still shocked about tonight.

Best game in school history.

Upstream red team
Red team upstream


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 9, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that I'm havin' a bad day.



I feel ya, Esme. I haven't had the best week. Monday I dealt all day with undies creeping down my belly and tights that were sized incorrectly that crept down my legs (a bad case of chub rub seemed eminent, but somehow I avoided it). in addition, on the way into the office, the power steering went out on my car. We had a consultant in at work and my boss really needed me in the office. She said if it was her choice she'd like me to deal with my car Tuesday, not Monday.. so I got my car to the shop on Tuesday and spent $950 total getting that fixed ($189), plus a lot of other needed maintenance done.. then Wednesday morning, I'd just driven about 1/4 mile from my house and was thinking how smooth my car was driving now when this car side-swipes mine as I'm making a left turn. It was clearly his fault and my car is clearly very damaged. I am fine though.. The body shop couldn't get my car in until today, so I drove my damaged car to work yesterday and again this morning... now I am driving a very large SUV because the rental place didn't have the full size vehicle I'd requested yesterday. On top of this, I've had a rather bizarre constant (but not too strong) pain in my lower right abdomen since Monday (prior to the accident). I am holding out making a doctor appointment until it feels worse.. though I have an appointment for a week from Friday for an unrelated issue. I'm just ready for this week to be over.. really I'm ready for the next 13 days to be over because on November 22, I will be in Cleveland (come hell or high water) with my fiancé again for 4 days. I can't wait. I need hugs, pampering, kissing, some fondling, a few orgasms that I don't have to give myself, and some of the best Indian food in the Midwest. *sigh*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I feel ya, Esme. I haven't had the best week. Monday I dealt all day with undies creeping down my belly and tights that were sized incorrectly that crept down my legs (a bad case of chub rub seemed eminent, but somehow I avoided it). in addition, on the way into the office, the power steering went out on my car. We had a consultant in at work and my boss really needed me in the office. She said if it was her choice she'd like me to deal with my car Tuesday, not Monday.. so I got my car to the shop on Tuesday and spent $950 total getting that fixed ($189), plus a lot of other needed maintenance done.. then Wednesday morning, I'd just driven about 1/4 mile from my house and was thinking how smooth my car was driving now when this car side-swipes mine as I'm making a left turn. It was clearly his fault and my car is clearly very damaged. I am fine though.. The body shop couldn't get my car in until today, so I drove my damaged car to work yesterday and again this morning... now I am driving a very large SUV because the rental place didn't have the full size vehicle I'd requested yesterday. On top of this, I've had a rather bizarre constant (but not too strong) pain in my lower right abdomen since Monday (prior to the accident). I am holding out making a doctor appointment until it feels worse.. though I have an appointment for a week from Friday for an unrelated issue. I'm just ready for this week to be over.. really I'm ready for the next 13 days to be over because on November 22, I will be in Cleveland (come hell or high water) with my fiancé again for 4 days. I can't wait. I need hugs, pampering, kissing, some fondling, a few orgasms that I don't have to give myself, and some of the best Indian food in the Midwest. *sigh*



Oh my gosh! And I thought I was having a bad week. Bless your heart, I hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oh my gosh! And I thought I was having a bad week.


This is one reason why I like this forum so much. It keeps adjusting my perspective on life...


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> This is one reason why I like this forum so much. It keeps adjusting my perspective on life...



No doubt. And my perspective is still only one dimensional.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh, I've found quite some Dimensions here...


----------



## supersoup (Nov 10, 2006)

i confess that i'm highly irritated that my hand keeps falling asleep every couple minutes when i'm using the mouse. effing carpal tunnel is starting.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 10, 2006)

i confess that i am in a really (really) shitty place about my body right now. 
bleh.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess that i'm highly irritated that my hand keeps falling asleep every couple minutes when i'm using the mouse. effing carpal tunnel is starting.



The cord is long for your convience. You don't have to stretch it all the way out.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 10, 2006)

I confess I am beyond pumped up for Nova's opening college basketball game this season.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

A couple I know that lives in PA, for Christmas one year, he gave his sweetheart a Furby. One of the features of the Furby, was when was frightened, it would alert you to this problem, and would call out, "Me scared! Me Scared"

She hated the thing. Detested it. Wanted it dead.. er you get the picture. 

One day, several months later, she decided that the Furby was going to visit the dump. So she threw it in the trash, picked up the garbage sack, and made her way to the door. Halfway across the den, where her husband was sitting, the garbage bag cried out "Me Scared! Me Scared!"


----------



## Mini (Nov 10, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that i am in a really (really) shitty place about my body right now.
> bleh.



It's not much, but you've always got someone to talk to if you need to.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 10, 2006)

i confess that rachael ray and her effing 60 minute thanksgiving are really grating on my nerves right now, but i can't change the channel as my brother has the remote. BAHHH!!!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 10, 2006)

I confess that moving really, really, really sucks ass.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 10, 2006)

I was trying to fix one of my toys tonight and I totally ended up getting super glue all over my fingers. That kinda sucks.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 10, 2006)

peeling superglue off your fingers is one of life's greatest pleasures!
you lucky (dr.)girl(friend).


----------



## Mini (Nov 10, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that moving really, really, really sucks ass.



Try doing it for a paycheck.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 10, 2006)

i confess that it's really bad i just went to the hot topic and torrid sites....there are 8 bags i want. DAMN IT!!!!!! and hot topic has 50% off all bags right now. eff you temptation!!!

i ALWAYS find bags i love around christmas time, and can't buy them!! crap sandwich.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> Try doing it for a paycheck.



I actually wouldn't mind that as much. You don't have to deal with all of the aftermath when moving other people's stuff.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 10, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that moving really, really, really sucks ass.



Not as much as having puke breaks between loading the car.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 10, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that i am in a really (really) shitty place about my body right now.
> bleh.



There's always at least one person who thinks that your body is fucking beautiful. Ditto for your personality.

And it's this person right here.


----------



## saucywench (Nov 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I'm so fucking sick to my stomach that I've got to go to the doc before moving, otherwise Jane and Joy and Saucy and Missaf and Tina will think I'm some sort of shitting freak!


I'm getting the bathroom door reinstalled STAT.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 10, 2006)

saucywench said:


> I'm getting the bathroom door reinstalled STAT.



LMAO! Thanks, dear. When's a good time to call you or Joy tomorrow, BTW?


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> A couple I know that lives in PA, for Christmas one year, he gave his sweetheart a Furby. One of the features of the Furby, was when was frightened, it would alert you to this problem, and would call out, "Me scared! Me Scared"
> 
> She hated the thing. Detested it. Wanted it dead.. er you get the picture.
> 
> One day, several months later, she decided that the Furby was going to visit the dump. So she threw it in the trash, picked up the garbage sack, and made her way to the door. Halfway across the den, where her husband was sitting, the garbage bag cried out "Me Scared! Me Scared!"


 I confess this brightened what has otherwise been a dreary day. :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: for the Fuzz-man


----------



## tink977 (Nov 10, 2006)

When I was in high school....a boy called me fat in front of my gym class. A few years later, he got shot (he's ok) in a street fight and I was secretly happy.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 10, 2006)

IC that when I read this, I secretly hoped he got shot for the mistake of calling someone else,"Fat", who just wasn't gonna take it any more!




tink977 said:


> _When I was in high school....a boy called me fat in front of my gym class. A few years later, he got shot (he's ok) in a street fight and I was secretly happy._


----------



## saucywench (Nov 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> LMAO! Thanks, dear. When's a good time to call you or Joy tomorrow, BTW?


You can call me at any time, I should be home (not that it matters, as I have only a cell phone.)

If you're calling to let us know of your whereabouts, if you call when you leave Memphis/enter Arkansas, that'll give me a good idea of when to expect you. If you want to call just to say hey, call any time.

See you soon!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 10, 2006)

IC that I am SO friggin' excited about the new Bond film.

Also about the DVD sets that are out. I'm gonna ask for them for Christmas.


----------



## Mini (Nov 10, 2006)

Had my first session with a counsellor today. It went well, and I think she'll be able to help me learn to cope with my anxiety. Here's hopin'.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> Had my first session with a counsellor today. It went well, and I think she'll be able to help me learn to cope with my anxiety. Here's hopin'.



Good for you!


----------



## elle camino (Nov 10, 2006)

i confess that i cancelled my plans tonight, just because i want to say inside and watch the rain, as opposed to going outside and resenting it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

Outside of a dog, a book is a man's best friend. Inside a dog, its too dark to read. --*Groucho Marx*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

I confess that I went to work today even though I wanted to stay home and nurse my cold. And I really missed posting in here all day long!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 11, 2006)

The _best _posts are always the ones you preview... only to find the thread has just been deleted.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 11, 2006)

I confess I wonder how many times I'll have to watch RENT before it'll stop turning me into a slobbery, sobbing, sniveling shred of a person? No really, _the drama._*


----------



## supersoup (Nov 11, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I wonder how many times I'll have to watch RENT before it'll stop turning me into a slobbery, sobbing, sniveling shred of a person? No really, _the drama._*


i cry like a total jackass every time too. every. time.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I wonder how many times I'll have to watch RENT before it'll stop turning me into a slobbery, sobbing, sniveling shred of a person? No really, _the drama._*


I'm the same way with The Notebook and I've literally seen it 30 times.

My confession..I won't be a sighting today.  I'm so broke that even driving to Fashion Bug is out of the question. I'm ok with it, I know that once I get there I would not be able to retrain myself.

I just hope no one was seriously going to come meet me..lol

Good gravy


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm the same way with The Notebook and I've literally seen it 30 times.
> 
> My confession..I won't be a sighting today.  I'm so broke that even driving to Fashion Bug is out of the question. I'm ok with it, I know that once I get there I would not be able to retrain myself.
> 
> ...



I'll be the sighting for you!! 

BBWTexan (she's flying in for the weekend, how f'in cool is she??) and I are going to be heading to the Fashion Bug in Salem, MA and also to the Avenue in Stoneham - later this afternoon. 

Feel free to sight and stalk, boys.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 11, 2006)

I confess that I plan to get fairly intoxicated this evening.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 11, 2006)

hides her car keys
puts "10 Things I Hate About You" in her DVD player
gives her a pink tiara and satin elbow-length gloves
a smattering of Alanis Morissette and Joni Mitchell on the CD player
leaves cold pizza and Alka Seltzer in the 'fridge

Have at it, girl!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 11, 2006)

IC that working six-hour shifts with a chest cold and a shitty manager will pretty much ensure a temporary yet deep hatred of humanity in general.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'll be the sighting for you!!
> 
> BBWTexan (she's flying in for the weekend, how f'in cool is she??) and I are going to be heading to the Fashion Bug in Salem, MA and also to the Avenue in Stoneham - later this afternoon.
> 
> Feel free to sight and stalk, boys.



WonderTwin Stalking Powers.... Activate!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2006)

I confess I'm watching Con Air and Nicholas Cage's southern accent is shameful..SHAMEFUL

Lord Have Mercy on My Soul!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 11, 2006)

i confess that i just ate the last of the ritz crackers, and i'm not fessing up to it.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 11, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> hides her car keys
> puts "10 Things I Hate About You" in her DVD player
> gives her a pink tiara and satin elbow-length gloves
> a smattering of Alanis Morissette and Joni Mitchell on the CD player
> ...



You are a true friend, Sam. Am I in trouble if I get pizza stains on the satin gloves?


----------



## Carrie (Nov 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I'm watching Con Air and Nicholas Cage's southern accent is shameful..SHAMEFUL
> 
> Lord Have Mercy on My Soul!



I have to say, that's a pet peeve of mine, bad southern accents from actors. It absolutely makes me wince. Um...y'all.


----------



## Donna (Nov 11, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You are a true friend, Sam. Am I in trouble if I get pizza stains on the satin gloves?



She beat me with a wire hanger last time I returned them with chocolate sauce on them......but I think she likes you better than she likes me so you might be ok. 

OH and have one for me, please. A double.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 11, 2006)

i confess reading the posts about southern accents is making me miss mine. though the southern belle in me still comes out sometimes when i get really mad...


----------



## Donna (Nov 11, 2006)

OH, and my confession too....I confess that it might not ever hurt me if I never listen to heavy metal again. And I further confess I think I am becoming a country music fan. :happy:


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 11, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> ... And I further confess I think I am becoming a country music fan. :happy:




I/C that now, after reading the above, all my dreams are shattered...


----------



## rainyday (Nov 11, 2006)

I confess I have a perfectly good dinner I planned to make and now the mere mention of pizza has made me crave it insanely. If I weren't in comfy at-home only clothes, slippered and braless, I'm sure I'd be heading out to get some. It could be worth the re-dressing effort though, you never know. We'll see.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 11, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> She beat me with a wire hanger last time I returned them with chocolate sauce on them...



NO MORE WIRE HANGERS EVER!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 11, 2006)

I confess that I dreamed last night that I had a boyfriend - an amazing FA who was a really, really good man. Not just in it for the sex, but had genuine respect for me - and we were so incredibly in love.

Nothing in the world like waking up single after a dream like that.    :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> I/C that now, after reading the above, all my dreams are shattered...


I/C I'm sad..because country has been and will always be my favorite music.....


I'm hurt..HURT to the core I tell you


----------



## ripley (Nov 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I have a perfectly good dinner I planned to make and now the mere mention of pizza has made me crave it insanely. If I weren't in comfy at-home only clothes, slippered and braless, I'm sure I'd be heading out to get some. It could be worth the re-dressing effort though, you never know. We'll see.


Delivery?.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 11, 2006)

My thoughts exactly. Tho, Rainy might not have the best delivery available. 


And She might need an FA to deliver it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 11, 2006)

IC that my (Texas) accent is watered down and all but forgotten. Until I am able to speak with a Texan (esp. with a Texas Lady), and then it all comes flooding out.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 11, 2006)

Sadly, nothing but Domino's delivers around me, and I'm not *that* hungry for pizza.


----------



## wistful (Nov 11, 2006)

I confess, that I am really and truly enjoying growing older.I'm about to turn 33 and while things are far from perfect,I've never been happier.I think my thirties are looking better for me then my twenties ever did.


----------



## Donna (Nov 11, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> I/C that now, after reading the above, all my dreams are shattered...



Dreams?????


----------



## jamie (Nov 11, 2006)

I confess after weeks and weeks of feeling like the world is going to crash around me, the last two days have left me feeling relaxed, recharged and utterly swooned.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess after weeks and weeks of feeling like the world is going to crash around me, the last two days have left me feeling relaxed, recharged and utterly swooned.


yay!!!! I'm happy for you


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I/C I'm sad..because country has been and will always be my favorite music.....
> 
> 
> I'm hurt..HURT to the core I tell you



I'm right there with you sister! BTW does everyone realize that Tulsa is in Oklahoma, not Texas! I'm also with you all on the Southern Accent - actors (unless they are from Texas) never, ever get the Texan accent right! Yee haw ya'll!


----------



## ripley (Nov 12, 2006)

I confess that I love that commercial where the Russian (?) guy says something like "For speed enhancement, I wear the stri-ped pant!"



Very, very, VERY rewarding!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm very pissed at the people at US Bank. They're rude, and they've misplaced money I sent to Ryan. Yay! Luckily, I have my receipt and a lawyer for a brother.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 12, 2006)

IC I don't do business with a bank. I do business with a credit union.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

I confess that when I see people having problems with a bank that I wish I didn't have to work at one, but it's the best paying job in town. Sorry you had problems TSL, wish you could bank with my bank so we could fix your problem pronto.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 12, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> She beat me with a wire hanger last time I returned them with chocolate sauce on them......but I think she likes you better than she likes me so you might be ok.
> 
> OH and have one for me, please. A double.


That was nothing - wait and see what happens if I find out you're not using shoe trees.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 12, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> I confess that when I see people having problems with a bank that I wish I didn't have to work at one, but it's the best paying job in town. Sorry you had problems TSL, wish you could bank with my bank so we could fix your problem pronto.



That's all right. I'd likely have become one of those mean customers that it's unfair to inflict upon workers.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 12, 2006)

I confess I shouldn't have two long island iced teas and then IM people, especially ones who aren't signed in that I leave rambling incoherent messages for.


----------



## Mini (Nov 12, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I shouldn't have two long island iced teas and then IM people, especially ones who aren't signed in that I leave rambling incoherent messages for.



Oh, goodie. I can't wait.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 12, 2006)

i confess that it saddens me that my two little brothers had plans and things to do this weekend, and all i did was keep my own chair warm.


punks!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2006)

I confess that I drank myself into oblivion last night, and paid DEARLY all day today.... I'm long past my heavy drinking days (I don't miss them, so it's not a big loss). 

So, in an attempt to recover a bit.... I'm having water and some mashed potatoes. Let's hope it's the last time I see them.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 12, 2006)

i confess that i am in absolute love and lust with the new fall out boy song i'm listening to right now...le swooon.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 12, 2006)

Back when I worked at a local manufacturing company on graveyard shirts, the company would buy a 14-16lb turkey for every employee two weeks before Thanksgiving.

My SO and I didn't have a the know-how, nor large enough roasting pan to make Roast Turkey.. and we spent the holiday dinners at relatives houses anyway. So, after receiving my turkey at the shipping dock, I would drive over to the local soup kitchen and donate my turkey.

I figured someone needed that bird much more than I did.


----------



## Mini (Nov 13, 2006)

I confess that sometimes I am an evil, evil, evil, evil, evil, evil, evil, evil person, and I have absolutely no problem with this. PM for details!


----------



## Tina (Nov 13, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> So, in an attempt to recover a bit.... I'm having water and some mashed potatoes. Let's hope it's the last time I see them.



 Ahh, so it's like that, is it.

*hands AM some warm peppermint tea to soothe her stomach*


----------



## ripley (Nov 13, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Back when I worked at a local manufacturing company on graveyard shirts


Your company manufactured graveyard shirts? 


Just kidding...just wanted to say "Good on ya" for donating your turkey. You're such a nice, CuteSexy Fuzzy.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 13, 2006)

I confess I haven't picked my skin in a really long time, but the stress of the bank issue over the past few days really brought it out in me.


----------



## Mini (Nov 13, 2006)

It never ceases to amaze me what people are willing to pay for a new gaming console. Last night I saw a pre-order for a PS3 close at 15 grand on e-bay. What kind of fucking moron with that much money doesn't put in a pre-order at the local game shack? I just don't get it.

"A fool and his money are soon parted."


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 13, 2006)

I confess that I'm online shopping for wide width shoes...and I confess it sucks.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 13, 2006)

I confess that AnnMarie cleaned up my profile picture and I _love_ it. I love looking at it. 
However, I have to admit it started this very interesting dialogue in my head about imperfections and being ok with them. I look amazing in that retouched picture, but that's not _me._ _Me_ is flawed, with bad skin and a crooked smile and haggard with laugh lines and messy hair. I've got to love that me.


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 13, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that I drank myself into oblivion last night, and paid DEARLY all day today.... I'm long past my heavy drinking days (I don't miss them, so it's not a big loss).
> 
> So, in an attempt to recover a bit.... I'm having water and some mashed potatoes. Let's hope it's the last time I see them.



I confess to the exact same thing - Only I had to substitute Sbarro pizza at the airport for the mashed potatoes. 

A also confess that I'm terribly sad that I drank so much because I don't remember as much about hanging out with two fantastic girls as I would like to.


----------



## Mini (Nov 13, 2006)

The best way to prevent a hangover and nausea is to drink a glass of water for every "drink" you imbibe. Hangovers stem from dehydration; ergo, rehydrate before sleeping and you're golden.

(I know I sound like an insufferable pedant, but trust me, it works. Why not spread the joy?)


----------



## Mini (Nov 13, 2006)

Barring a small miracle Kinsey's gonna be dead before the end of the month. To say I'm bummed is a bit of an understatement.


----------



## Mini (Nov 13, 2006)

Heh, I take it back. We're likely going to be putting Kinsey down sometime this week.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 13, 2006)

aww, mike. i'm so sorry about your puppy. 
the last time i was in that kind of situation with a pet i was like 11 years old, and thinking about it still messes me up.
<3


----------



## Shala (Nov 13, 2006)

Mini said:


> Heh, I take it back. We're likely going to be putting Kinsey down sometime this week.


That's such a difficult decision to make. I thought I would have to do it with my last dog. She was starting to suffer and I was dreading the thought of putting her down. Fortunately for both of us, she died on her own. I'm so sorry to hear about your pet Mini.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 13, 2006)

i'm so bored, that it's truly quite painful. my phone hasn't rang in days, and i've not left the house except for work.

i need friends.

/whiny loser rant.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 13, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i'm so bored, that it's truly quite painful. my phone hasn't rang in days, and i've not left the house except for work.
> 
> i need friends.
> 
> /whiny loser rant.



Welcome to how my life is since July.

EDIT: Actually, there was a LAN party in mid-August, but that's about it.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess that AnnMarie cleaned up my profile picture and I _love_ it. I love looking at it.
> However, I have to admit it started this very interesting dialogue in my head about imperfections and being ok with them. I look amazing in that retouched picture, but that's not _me._ _Me_ is flawed, with bad skin and a crooked smile and haggard with laugh lines and messy hair. I've got to love that me.



The zit lent the pic an air of gritty reality and street cred though.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Nov 14, 2006)

*TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!

I turned 24!!!*


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 14, 2006)

Just realized that when I arrived at work 9 1/2 hours ago (I'm taking a long, dumb break now - should get back) I put the brown bag that has produce in it (broccoli, sprouts, carrots, stuff that needs to be refrigerated) on a table near my work area and the similar-looking bag (with my car CD player, a few CDs and miscellaneous other junk) in the fridge.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

i fell asleep on the couch and just woke up. i needed to do laundry.

sooooooooo...

I CONFESS I'M PISSED!!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 14, 2006)

I hate it when I get these certain feelings... but when I try to figure out just what it's a longing for, or get a better idea of what the emotion is, it slips away, like air in the palm of one's hand.

---------------------------------------​
I wish I could go back and experience once more some of the most fantastic things for the first time. The awe; the joy; the sorrow; the feeling of shocking revelation. I miss back when I first heard (er, read) "You look like a bear in a marshmallow", and it cracked me up.

---------------------------------------​
I think that seeing a movie at the movie theater is still way fucking better than watching a movie on your TV set at home. Especially when it comes to movies with scenes that are absolutely epic- _Lawrence of Arabia_,_ Saving Private Ryan_, _The Lord of the Rings_ trilogy... etc.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree on the last one, Blackjack. There is no other experience like it.

At one point there were no movie theatres with seats that fit me. I gave up on going to the movies, which was hard, because I have always loved them so much (one of my favorite childhood memories is of me laying on the couch, watching a great Godzilla movie, vampire movie or war flick, and hearing the sounds, and smelling the smells, of my mother cooking). Anyway, it was Mother's Day 1996 and I had just found out that the new multiplex theatre they built had two chairs per theatre, in the back, with an arm that lifted up. It sucked that they were off by themselves, right behind the last row, BUT I saw twister there, and I will never forget how blown away I was at the way sound had advanced (you just don't get the same experience at home on a VCR, eh?). I could hear the tiniest sound, and the visuals were arresting. It sure didn't hurt that Twister has a really kickass beginning that just kind of grabs you. I still remember how I felt, finally being able to sit in a theatre, eating popcorn, watching a very entertaining movie. It was one of my best Mother's Days ever.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 14, 2006)

_Twister_ is the only movie I've fallen asleep during, ever.  You're welcome to come watch it with my mother, Tina. She likes movies with storms, snakes, tornadoes, evil weasels. If it's deadly and nature-y, she wants to see it. 

And, Mini, sorry about the dog. It's horrible losing a pet.

It's also going to be horrible driving with this cat. She assumes everytime we get in the car, we're going to do something fun, like buy burgers, or go to my friend's house who has a lot of stuff cats like to crawl in. Boy is she going to be pissed until we stop for lunch.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

Guess it helps to read further up. Mini, I'm so sorry about Kinsey. Damn, it SUCKS to lose a beloved pet.

Casey, I'm huge fan of disaster movies -- one of my favorite genres.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 14, 2006)

Ugh. I have to drive to the bank in like an hour. (It's that far away.) 

I'm convinced liking disaster movies is a result of child birth.  Show me one non-mother who likes them.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

I know many -- including my boyfriend. 

Bet you cannot wait to be shut of that bank, girlie.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you think they'd listen better if I threw flaming balls of vomit at them?


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 14, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Welcome to how my life is since July.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, there was a LAN party in mid-August, but that's about it.



Welcome to my life for the last 4 years. There have been times that except for doctors visits, I've not been off the property in 3 months or more.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> I agree on the last one, Blackjack. There is no other experience like it.
> 
> At one point there were no movie theatres with seats that fit me. I gave up on going to the movies, which was hard, because I have always loved them so much (one of my favorite childhood memories is of me laying on the couch, watching a great Godzilla movie, vampire movie or war flick, and hearing the sounds, and smelling the smells, of my mother cooking). Anyway, it was Mother's Day 1996 and I had just found out that the new multiplex theatre they built had two chairs per theatre, in the back, with an arm that lifted up. It sucked that they were off by themselves, right behind the last row, BUT I saw twister there, and I will never forget how blown away I was at the way sound had advanced (you just don't get the same experience at home on a VCR, eh?). I could hear the tiniest sound, and the visuals were arresting. It sure didn't hurt that Twister has a really kickass beginning that just kind of grabs you. I still remember how I felt, finally being able to sit in a theatre, eating popcorn, watching a very entertaining movie. It was one of my best Mother's Days ever.




Funny that you mention Twister...that was the last movie I saw in a theater. I've been to drive-ins a few times since, but no more theaters. Actually, other than the Disney movies when I was a kid (those were family obligations because a relative worked for Disney), you could probably count the theater movies I've seen on fingers...and maybe have a couple fingers left.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

Funny how Twister was a beginning for me and an ending for you, Z.

Casey, if you can do that, we shall alert Hollywood, as I feel certain they would have a cool role for you in some kind of zombie movie based upon a video game...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 14, 2006)

I confess I'm sick today..not snotty sick..oh no..that would be too nice..

I'm freaking pukey sick and I'd rather do anything on the planet than throw my guts up..but I did..right after lunch today


But, in other news..I'm getting furniture tomorrow

HOOOOORAY for me


----------



## elle camino (Nov 14, 2006)

i confess that i am SO confused by my body right now. 
yesterday i finally put on my serious winter coat, for the first time this year. i've had it for about three winters so far, and it's always fit me, but it's also always been pretty tight around the midsection. like one of those 'suck it in - ZIP - breathe' type of things. 
but now it's wayyy too big for me. like there's a solid two or three inches of room between my tummy and the zipper. 
weird, but nothing too crazy. i just figured i'd lost some weight inadvertantly over the summer. no big whoop.
but THEN, just this morning, i decided to wear a bra which i haven't worn in a few months, and what do you fucking know. i am way, WAY too big for it now. like when i finally got it on, after several minutes of huffing and puffing and contortion, the result was laughable. like i was wearing a bra for a tiiny tiiiiny person or something. 
and it's not just my boobs getting bigger, i think it's also my side fat and whatnot.
so basically, over the summer, a good amount of my tummy fat has migrated to my boob-area.
what the hell.



anyways, sorry, just had to get that out there somewhere. does this happen to anyone else here?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that i am SO confused by my body right now.
> yesterday i finally put on my serious winter coat, for the first time this year. i've had it for about three winters so far, and it's always fit me, but it's also always been pretty tight around the midsection. like one of those 'suck it in - ZIP - breathe' type of things.
> but now it's wayyy too big for me. like there's a solid two or three inches of room between my tummy and the zipper.
> weird, but nothing too crazy. i just figured i'd lost some weight inadvertantly over the summer. no big whoop.
> ...


my fat always migrates around the change of cold to warm, warm to cold. i always just figured that was normal. i have had to break out my 'winter bras' since they are bigger. weird, but it happens.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 14, 2006)

IC that today was a really, really bad day to choose to abstain from masturbating.







To try and take my mind off of all this stuff that's plaguing it, I'm gonna play some video games until _House _comes on.

(Also, props to Tina for the .gif above.)


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

i confess i broke down and bought a new cd today. to "punish" myself, i'm not allowed to listen to it till tomorrow!!


----------



## elle camino (Nov 14, 2006)

supersoup said:


> my fat always migrates around the change of cold to warm, warm to cold. i always just figured that was normal. i have had to break out my 'winter bras' since they are bigger. weird, but it happens.


so weird! what the hell is that? i can't even take a stab at a scientifically sound explanation. 
all i know is that i'm super pissed that bra doesn't fit anymore. it was hella cute.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I think that seeing a movie at the movie theater is still way fucking better than watching a movie on your TV set at home. Especially when it comes to movies with scenes that are absolutely epic- _Lawrence of Arabia_,_ Saving Private Ryan_, _The Lord of the Rings_ trilogy... etc.



I have to disagree with you.

I confess to finding the whole theatre experience irksome.

The sound is usually too loud, and I find the presence of other moviegoers distracting. Plus, few things are more annoying than people applauding someone who isn't there. If everyone would just shut up until the movie is over so that I can hear it properly, and leave without applause, I may change my opinion.

As for 'epic scenes', any movie that relies on such gimmickry is clearly under-written. "Lord of The Rings" (which I was unlucky enough to endure at the theatre, complete with rumbling, cacophonous 'surround sound') was basically "Fight, run, repeat".

"The Third Man", "Happy Birthday, Wanda June", "King's Row"...all of those are movies which captivate with the story and the characters, not with the flashiness of the telling. 

"Kill Bill", which _did_ rely heavily on style, did not need the big-screen to make it entertaining. For that matter, I'm glad not to have needed to put up with the type of people that would likely have attended its showing.

Even "The Rocky Horror Picture Show" is better watched at home.



Not pickin' on ya, Blackjack. Just spouting off.







...again.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> We're likely going to be putting Kinsey down sometime this week.



That sucks.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Actually, there was a LAN party in mid-August, but that's about it.



LAN?


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> _Twister_ is the only movie I've fallen asleep during, ever.



I confess I fell asleep watching "The Last Waltz" this past weekend.

I think The Band did, as well, during filming....


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 14, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> As for 'epic scenes', any movie that relies on such gimmickry is clearly under-written.



Yes, _Lawrence of Arabia_, one of the greatest movies I have ever seen, has some epic scenes and therefore is clearly under-written.

Also, there's far more to LotR than the battle sequences. Unfortunately, the movie suffered from the same problem that the book did- that is, a bit of _over_-writing. Most of the movie kina dragged... after the second time seeing it.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2006)

I confess if I looked as good as Blackjack (see his profile pic), I'd use my own face as an avatar.


----------



## Mini (Nov 14, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess if I looked as good as Blackjack (see his profile pic), I'd use my own face as an avatar.



I confess that I need some new pictures but I'm unable to take them at the moment.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I need some new pictures but I'm unable to take them at the moment.



Use one from my signature.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 14, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess I fell asleep watching "The Last Waltz" this past weekend.
> 
> I think The Band did, as well, during filming....



ah-hah! j'agree


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> ah-hah! j'agree



Ah, tu parles Francais!

Looking at your location, I confess that I can't help but think that the first word in Chicago is 'chic'.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 14, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Ah, tu parles Francais!
> 
> Looking at your location, I confess that I can't help but think that the first word in Chicago is 'chic'.



1) I threw that last bit in because it turns out you can't post msgs of less than 10 characters! I needed to augment the ah-hah! Hence the bad fake faux French! Ah-hah! Who knew??!

2) Do you know the song in "Victor/Victoria"???? That's part of the opening lyrics ("a town so smart/it's spelling starts/with c-h-i-c-chic!") Love that campy tune.

Yours in the trans-mangle-ation...ition...ness of the French language.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> 1) I threw that last bit in because it turns out you can't post msgs of less than 10 characters!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess that AnnMarie cleaned up my profile picture and I _love_ it. I love looking at it.
> However, I have to admit it started this very interesting dialogue in my head about imperfections and being ok with them. I look amazing in that retouched picture, but that's not _me._ _Me_ is flawed, with bad skin and a crooked smile and haggard with laugh lines and messy hair. I've got to love that me.



Aww honey, nothing I did touched the unique YOU. I removed a small blemish on your chin, and I brightened the image and "softened" the edges, just because I wanted to give you an ethereal look. But your quirky smile, laugh and experience lines, and tousled hair are still all there... and sexy as can be.  

Love that you.

I think what we often don't realize is that pictures we LOVE are sometimes what others see in us whenever they look. Especially the people who love us. They don't see the pimple, or the lines, or the split ends.... they see the inside us, that they know and love, glowing through the outside that they love. 

Not trying to get sappy (way too late, I know) but I really do think that we always see the flaws, where those around us see the "real" us.... as a complete person and package, not just a combination of slightly irregular parts.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, AnnMarie, I love the confessions thread. What great stuff!


----------



## eightyseven (Nov 15, 2006)

Confession:

I was editing a story for someone in my creative writing class and she had a fat female character in there who was wearing "a mini skirt that didn't flatter her legs," and had "thighs that blended into her knees." Of course, this character was the brunt of a couple jokes through the story. All I could think about, though, was how hot this character sounded


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I'm sick today..not snotty sick..oh no..that would be too nice..
> 
> I'm freaking pukey sick and I'd rather do anything on the planet than throw my guts up..but I did..right after lunch today
> 
> ...


I hope you sprung for the scotchguard.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 15, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I hope you sprung for the scotchguard.


HA..lol..I threw up in the toliet..lol..not on my furniture


----------



## supersoup (Nov 15, 2006)

i confess i'm dreading going to work today...the furnace for the back part of my store doesn't work, and we have our bay door open several times through the day to unload trucks. i'm going to freeze yet again today. booooo.

on the other hand, i'm going to wear the new hat i bought yesterday. YESSS!


----------



## Mini (Nov 15, 2006)

I confess that I didn't much like House last night. It was dark - which I usually like - with some moral ambiguity thrown in for good measure, but I don't feel it had enough humor to balance things out. It felt needlessly nasty at times.

I realise it's not a straight comedy, but the show's tone was just too dark for a drama. Hopefully next week will see a return to form.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 15, 2006)

Mini, you watch _House_? Maybe you can come hang out with my mom. She likes that show.  

I confess my parents are good at finding a fuck of a time to start screaming. I'm not quite used to being up during the day yet, and I need a nap. So what do they do? Stand in the garage and scream at each other. I really wish someone would just call the cops on their ass so they'd learn that disturbing the peace by screaming is no more acceptable than disturbing it by blaring your stereo.


----------



## Mini (Nov 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Mini, you watch _House_? Maybe you can come hang out with my mom. She likes that show.



It's my favorite show on TV. Nice break to see an unapologetic asshole as a main character.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 15, 2006)

Do you also like wiping hairless cat ass and complaining about stuff? If so, I've found your dream woman, if you don't mind playing second banana to an old guy who sleeps in a pink bedroom by himself.


----------



## Mini (Nov 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Do you also like wiping hairless cat ass and complaining about stuff? If so, I've found your dream woman, if you don't mind playing second banana to an old guy who sleeps in a pink bedroom by himself.



I've already found my dream woman, she just doesn't realise it yet.

Damn restraining order. >_<


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> I've already found my dream woman, she just doesn't realise it yet.
> 
> Damn restraining order. >_<



Obeying restraining orders is for pussies and babies.


----------



## Mini (Nov 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Obeying restraining orders is for pussies and babies.



Hmm, that's a good point. I'll let you know how my date tonight goes. 

That reminds me, I'm almost out of chloroform.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 15, 2006)

I confess I love being the person everyone asks questions at work. I love knowing more than them, including my supervisor. I confess I know that makes me a terrible, selfish b**ch. I confess I only care a little bit.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 15, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> I confess I love being the person everyone asks questions at work. I love knowing more than them, including my supervisor. I confess I know that makes me a terrible, selfish b**ch. I confess I only care a little bit.



That doesn't make you selfish b**ch. It makes you ripe for promotion.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 15, 2006)

i confess i'm sad that i'm not at work anymore. now all i have to do is dread my stupid doctor's appointment in the morning. effing kidney...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> HA..lol..I threw up in the toliet..lol..not on my furniture


So..I felt fine all freaking day...and then I start the commute home..and BAM my stomach starts rolling again..DAMNIT 

So..I got sick again..and I won't get my furniture until Saturday

This is a crappy day


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 15, 2006)

I confess I don't understand the humor behind toilet jokes.


----------



## Mini (Nov 15, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> I confess I don't understand the humor behind toilet jokes.



Are you a guy?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 15, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> So..I felt fine all freaking day...and then I start the commute home..and BAM my stomach starts rolling again..DAMNIT
> 
> So..I got sick again..and I won't get my furniture until Saturday
> 
> This is a crappy day


I just woke up from a nap and my face felt swollen..yep..it is..because I busted the capillaries in my face from throwing up.

I look very beautiful



NOT

dammit to hell


----------



## supersoup (Nov 15, 2006)

i confess that i think it is absolutely ridiculous that there is a tent city outside of my local best buy for the effing ps3. it has been raining steadily here since last night (which is when they started gathering), and it is cold!!! bunch of nuts...


----------



## Mini (Nov 15, 2006)

I confess that I just wrote a cathartic e-mail, and I'm not sure what to expect in response.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 15, 2006)

i confess that i just burped the most epic burp in the history of...burps.
dead serious, it was unreal. i'm pretty sure the deaf guys who live across the hall even heard me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2006)

IC that the dryer hasn't been drying has well as it supposed to, so I just pulled it out, swept and vacuumed all the lint (found $10 and assorted change), and reattached the dryer hose to the vent.

And now I'm covered in lint. *sneeze*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 15, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess that i think it is absolutely ridiculous that there is a tent city outside of my local best buy for the effing ps3. it has been raining steadily here since last night (which is when they started gathering), and it is cold!!! bunch of nuts...



They only send like 10 to each store anyway. MORONS!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2006)

And one of those 10 will get smashed... before their very EYES!!

http://www.smashmyps3.com/


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 15, 2006)

Now THAT's satisfying!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2006)

For those of you that thinks its a hoax.. maybe you should remember..

http://www.smashmyxbox.com/


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 16, 2006)

IC that I still don't know what I'd say if I ran into her again.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that the dryer hasn't been drying has well as it supposed to, so I just pulled it out, swept and vacuumed all the lint (found $10 and assorted change), and reattached the dryer hose to the vent.



I have a bunch of odd jobs like that that need doing if your wife's willing to loan you out and ship you a few states over. I'll hide money where you'll find it while doing them too, to add that treasure hunt aspect.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 16, 2006)

I confess that I want to go do something spontaneous, crazy, & fun, but I have no idea what to do. Well, not quite true. But all my ideas so far have the possibility for arrest, injury, and/or damage to my (nonexistent) reputation.


----------



## Mini (Nov 16, 2006)

Whenever I buy a movie with both a bare-bones edition and a special edition, I will always opt for the latter despite the fact that I rarely watch special features. I don't know why I do this.


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2006)

No? I love the extras, and especially with Ridley Scott as director, I really enjoy the commentary. If you're interested in filmmaking, he's one of the best to watch, because he is so articulate and informational in the choices he makes and why, it's like a mini filmschool session (as opposed to a Mini filmschool session). If you're not, then yeah.


----------



## Shala (Nov 16, 2006)

I confess I had the hugest crush on him. I was head over heels...and he never had a clue.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> Whenever I buy a movie with both a bare-bones edition and a special edition, I will always opt for the latter despite the fact that I rarely watch special features. I don't know why I do this.



Occasionally they're great. Most times they're filler. Worth it tho when you're really into a certain film, actor or director.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 16, 2006)

i am in an incredibly chipper mood! i really feel so dang happy right now. 
it's because there was actual SUN today! for the past week it's been black 24/7, but it's like today the weather gnomes doecided to give us one day off from the storm. 
thank you so much, weather gnomes.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok..I don't really understand why I started watching Grey's Anatomy. I'm a bawl bag as it is..and the show makes me worse....


and it's the only time I turn my tv on..and now I'm addicted..in fact I have season one and two coming to me via netflix..someone help me please


----------



## saucywench (Nov 16, 2006)

Better to be a bawl bag than a ball sac.


MisticalMisty said:


> ...I'm a bawl bag as it is....


 
Unless that's your thing.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 17, 2006)

Ew?
.......


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm taking an hour to chill out. UPS said not only will it cost $90 to ship three boxes of mostly clothes, but they can't guarentee them to be there until the 28th. (The day before I start work!) FUCK THAT!

I can take two check-ins, and I've got those stuffed. (I have a box and a bag.) In an hour, I'm going to the post office to see if I can get one SMALL box shipped reasonably.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 17, 2006)

IC that I am clearing three hours on Sunday to go and see _Casino Royale_.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 17, 2006)

Out of many things today, one's gone right. ONE.


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2006)

I want to see it, too, Blackjack, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to. This new Bond looks like the Steve McQueen of Bond actors, and just because of that alone I want to see it.


----------



## Mini (Nov 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Out of many things today, one's gone right. ONE.



You've got me beat.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 17, 2006)

well don't i feel like a moron.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 17, 2006)

I wish Ryan was available to take my call. I really do.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I wish Ryan was available to take my call. I really do.


 
I confess I'm worried about you. I callled and we talked for a while. Then I told you my cell phone battery was about to die (my phone was beeping at me due to a low battery) and asked if you could call my home number. You said yes, and then you never called and I can't get a hold of you. Where did you go?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 18, 2006)

I confess the two of you now have ME worried..stop doing that..and let us know that you've reached her Ryan...please


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 18, 2006)

My furniture comes today..WOO HOOO


I'm so excited


----------



## Esme (Nov 18, 2006)

IC that I've been awake on a Saturday since 6:45 *voluntarily*. I think this qualifies as insanity. Although I have gotten a lot done. Yay!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2006)

IC that I'm a hopeless geek. I spent like an hour earlier tonight writing a short story about a match in a World of Warcraft battleground that actually happened last night.

Said short story will be posted, with a helpful map, momentarily in a separate thread.

In the near future I plan on making battle maps for this depicting troop movements and such.

ETA: Here it is.


----------



## ripley (Nov 19, 2006)

I hate arguing in threads, but sometimes I feel compelled to do it, then I end up feeling like crap.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 19, 2006)

i confess i've got killer heartburn. damn you spaghetti!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 19, 2006)

ripley said:


> I hate arguing in threads, but sometimes I feel compelled to do it, then I end up feeling like crap.



*poke* *poke* Ewwww, you do!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2006)

I confess I got my furniture..YAY..but the best part of my confession is..I got invited to hang out with the people I bought it from and another couple and it's 2 am and I just got home..I finally feel accepted


Yay!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 19, 2006)

Yay for having furniture, Misty! I understand the feeling... I finally have furniture here. (Actually, we have quite a bit of stuff though...)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 19, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess i've got killer heartburn. damn you spaghetti!!!



I confess that I believe this to be blasphemy! Therefore, I have sentenced you to be licked to death by kittens.


----------



## ripley (Nov 19, 2006)

..........


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 19, 2006)

My toe is fucking KILLING me. I dunno if I jammed it yesterday or if it was just super cramped in my sock or what, but it hurt so much it kept me up last night.

Therefore, I'm calling out of work on somewhat short notice. Six hours running around on hard, uncomfortable tile is NOT happening with this sharp pain, and especially not on four hours of sleep.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 19, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess that I believe this to be blasphemy! Therefore, I have sentenced you to be licked to death by kittens.


shush you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donna (Nov 19, 2006)

I confess that despite being college educated and married to a techie, technology still baffles me sometimes.:huh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2006)

I confess that I'm half naked on the clothing and fashion board




Let's see how many views my post jumps too lol


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 19, 2006)

I wish automats were still popular. At 45, I barely remember them... so most of you these days don't even know what they are - but man, what a slice of history. 

For those that want to have a taste (heh) of it there's this. If only it could give you more of an impression of what the old days were like (it can't).


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I wish automats were still popular. At 45, I barely remember them... so most of you these days don't even know what they are - but man, what a slice of history.
> 
> For those that want to have a taste (heh) of it there's this. If only it could give you more of an impression of what the old days were like (it can't).



That's not a confession/wish...that's a truth!! I have a great history/picture book of Horn & Hardart that fuels my obsession.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 19, 2006)

I am so tired. All I want to do is sleep. Today I've been:

Hanging out at Ryan's parents

Picking some sort of weird green fruit with his mom

That sounds like nothing, but I did it all in heels. And Ryan's dad is one of those people who's a hoot, but wears you out. 

IC we also have to do a whole bunch more shit:

Food shopping.

Bedspread shopping.

Laundry basket shopping. 

I think I'm so worn out because my schedule's completely fucked up. And I've been awake since 10:30 last night, and I've GOT to get on a day schedule.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I am so tired. All I want to do is sleep. Today I've been:
> 
> Hanging out at Ryan's parents
> 
> ...



Walmart has a really pretty comforter set I would like to get..it's white with black accents..I love it..

I'm waiting to get a bed..lol


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I am so tired. All I want to do is sleep. Today I've been:
> 
> Picking some sort of weird green fruit with his mom



Yes, those are the alien pods you'll be seeding now that you've joined us here in California. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I wish automats were still popular. At 45, I barely remember them... so most of you these days don't even know what they are - but man, what a slice of history.



I ate at automats in NYC at least half a dozen times between the late '50s and 1971, which must have been automat twilight. Food-wise they didn't live up at all to the buildup my mom had given them (I remember it being just ordinary cafeteria-style food) but they _looked_ incredibly cool.


----------



## Mini (Nov 19, 2006)

I confess that Kinsey seems to have perked up quite a bit the past few days, and as such we're not going to be putting her to sleep just yet. To say this is a load off the mind is an understatement.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that Kinsey seems to have perked up quite a bit the past few days, and as such we're not going to be putting her to sleep just yet. To say this is a load off the mind is an understatement.



That is great news!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 19, 2006)

I confess I'm feeling particularly lost right now. And my impending birthday doesn't make me feel better about that. I hope by next year I've figured out either how to fix this situation or I've found a new one that brings me peace. I can not continue to sacrifice my own joy for any movement.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2006)

IC that while a bit disappointed with some of the movie, the latest Bond film is still quite good and (in my opinion) far better than many of the recent ones. An excellent job was done making a great story more contemporary, and Daniel Craig is definitely good as Bond.

I particularly liked the lack of gadgets in this one. There was no cigarette gun, no watch laser or grappling hook belt; the closest thing to a gadget from the Q lab was the car, which had a couple sleek secret compartments that held Bond's gun and a couple other things.

Also, the poker scene was incredible, and the ending was, I thought, superb. 

I'm probably gonna go and see this again.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2006)

Last night's dreams were utterly amazing and I wish I hadn't awoken from them.


----------



## Esme (Nov 20, 2006)

IC that I'm getting really excited to see California in December.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 20, 2006)

Are you heading towards Sacramento, Esme?

I confess I'm going nuts waiting for the maintainence guy. Fuck fuckity fuck fuck fuck.


----------



## Mini (Nov 20, 2006)

I had a great day.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 20, 2006)

Mini said:


> I had a great day.



What happened?


----------



## Mini (Nov 20, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> What happened?



Got my tuition payment in, had a good therapy session, and, best of all, Kinsey's gonna be with us for a little while yet.

Just felt good to have some things go the right way.


----------



## Tina (Nov 20, 2006)

So glad to hear this, Mini. A little break from the stresses and worries of life is a very good thing.


----------



## Esme (Nov 20, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Are you heading towards Sacramento, Esme?
> 
> .



I'll be closer to Los Angeles... for NYE :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 20, 2006)

Mini said:


> Got my tuition payment in, had a good therapy session, and, best of all, Kinsey's gonna be with us for a little while yet.
> 
> Just felt good to have some things go the right way.



Awesome!  

I have to say overall I shouldn't be complaining. Despite the maintainance dude still not being here. I have a metabolism again, so I'm no longer feeling cold in a 77 degree house.


----------



## ripley (Nov 20, 2006)

You know you're in trouble when you're taking advice from daytime courtroom tv shows...but Judge Judy always says to put a period and move on, and I think that's good advice. So here goes:




*.*





Movin' on.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 20, 2006)

i confess it's far too cold in this house. i have on two hoodies, two pairs of socks, and a blanket. i'm still frozen.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2006)

I hope my bf doesnt visit this evening... sometimes I like it when it's just me and the girls.
Not being married anymore definitely has it's benefits


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2006)

IC that I am unusually horny tonight.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 20, 2006)

i usually don't like it, but i confess i'm glad i'm home alone right now. i win.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 20, 2006)

ripley said:


> You know you're in trouble when you're taking advice from daytime courtroom tv shows...but Judge Judy always says to put a period and move on, and I think that's good advice. So here goes:
> 
> *.*
> 
> Movin' on.



 You're Leavin' Us!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i usually don't like it, but i confess i'm glad i'm home alone right now. i win.



This post following mine: AWKWARD!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 20, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> This post following mine: AWKWARD!


hahahahhaaa!!! i should probably read the previous post before i make mine.

but here's what i say.

eff the awkwardness, and let's just make out, eh?


----------



## ripley (Nov 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> You're Leavin' Us!?!?!?!?!


No, no, no! 


I'm leaving behind some feelings, good and bad, about someone.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 20, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I wish automats were still popular. At 45, I barely remember them... so most of you these days don't even know what they are - but man, what a slice of history.
> 
> For those that want to have a taste (heh) of it there's this. If only it could give you more of an impression of what the old days were like (it can't).



Back in the mid 60s, I helped my dad install a few automats in factory cafeterias and such. At one point he was considering opening one on our own.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, wow Zand! How cool that sounds... 

If I had any balls... I'd open a classic drive-in movie theater, with an automat attached!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 20, 2006)

SIRIUS has channel devoted to The Who? Who knew?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 20, 2006)

ripley said:


> No, no, no!
> 
> 
> I'm leaving behind some feelings, good and bad, about someone.



Whew! :huh:


----------



## Ryan (Nov 20, 2006)

I confess that I spend too much of my Dimensions browsing in Hyde Park. It's hard for a politics-junkie like myself to resist. So lately I've been trying to spread my posts around to other parts of this forum.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

I confess that this has been one of those days that I wished I would wake up in another Dimension, because this one was way too stressful today!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 20, 2006)

i confess i'm bored senseless. someone come play with me.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 20, 2006)

I confess that I've worked pretty hard over the last 3 night shifts at my workplace as a Nursing Assistant working with the elderly. Saturday night, I worked in a totally unfamiliar part of the Nursing Home and so did the nurse. :doh: Last night, there was a nurse "short" because one of them had to go home due to sickness and I almost had double the workload. Thankfully, somebody else came in to help me out.

What a crazy weekend I just had.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 20, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> I confess that this has been one of those days that I wished I would wake up in another Dimension, because this one was way too stressful today!



Today has been a day of recuperation for me. But I know whatcha mean.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> SIRIUS has channel devoted to The Who? Who knew?




I did.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 20, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess it's far too cold in this house. i have on two hoodies, two pairs of socks, and a blanket. i'm still frozen.



I currently have my coat on. *laughs* ..because I am cold in this house.  

Why's your house sooooo cold?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I currently have my coat on. *laughs* ..because I am cold in this house.
> 
> Why's your house sooooo cold?


because she's an old house, rather drafty, with huuuuuuuge windows!


----------



## ripley (Nov 21, 2006)

CuteSexyFuzzy said:


> I am the dread pirate Roberts!



No you are not! I am!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm really happy Ryan liked my cooking, considering how rusty I am.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm freezing my ass off right now. There is no carpeting in the house, just bare concrete floors.

It would help if had some pants on though.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 21, 2006)

so i confess i was just really brave.

i am doing laundry, and sitting here online. the doorbell rang and i'm the only one home. so what do i do? say eff it and answered the door with no pants on. that's 1,000 cool points for me.  


hahahahaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 21, 2006)

supersoup said:


> so i confess i was just really brave.
> 
> i am doing laundry, and sitting here online. the doorbell rang and i'm the only one home. so what do i do? say eff it and answered the door with no pants on. that's 1,000 cool points for me.
> 
> ...


 

Wow. Massive cool points. 

I confess that I lost most of my work from the last three days because I didn't (no, not even once) save my digital model. Crash and burn. And, now, I'm frustrated enough that I don't want to do any work right now... 

Just when you thought you knew how to work like a grown-up....


----------



## supersoup (Nov 21, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Wow. Massive cool points.
> 
> I confess that I lost most of my work from the last three days because I didn't (no, not even once) save my digital model. Crash and burn. And, now, I'm frustrated enough that I don't want to do any work right now...
> 
> Just when you thought you knew how to work like a grown-up....


that sounds like you have a serious job. sorry kid.


my little brother called and yelled at me for answering the door in no pants...his friend just called him and told him.  it's not my fault they are all in the wash!


----------



## elle camino (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah wow being stood up sucks. 
i give up on dudes. seriously.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 22, 2006)

supersoup said:


> ... my little brother called and yelled at me for answering the door in no pants...




_I confess..._ 

To me, this reads like the beginning of one of those letters from the, 'Forum', section of _Penthouse_. As in, "I never thought I'd be writing a letter to you, as I'm, bla-bla-bla ...surprised when instead, a half-naked, red-haired knockout answered the door."






(BTW, Lucky boy. I'm envious.  )


----------



## elle camino (Nov 22, 2006)

also it really does not help that for whatever reason, the two songs that have been endlessly playing in my head all day and night have been 'if i was your girlfriend' by prince and 'i will follow you into the dark' by dcfc. 
thanks a lot, brain!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 22, 2006)

I confess I really wish I had a date for the solstice.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 22, 2006)

i confess i just saw the weirdest video ever on google. a canadian couple discussing the joys of having sex with their miniature stallion. effed up to the max.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2006)

^^I saw that- it is my understanding it was made as a joke....


----------



## supersoup (Nov 22, 2006)

regardless, it's effed up!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 22, 2006)

i confess i took pictures at work all day today, and it was a blast. it made the time fly by. i love being a dork.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 22, 2006)

For the first time in a while, this is how I feel: 

Sqqqqqqqquuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! :happy:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 22, 2006)

IC that I've been speaking in a British accent all night and I don't know why.


----------



## Mini (Nov 22, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I've been speaking in a British accent all night and I don't know why.



English dudes get all the wimmins.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 22, 2006)

i like an australian accent myself.


----------



## Mini (Nov 22, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i like an australian accent myself.



English, but they say "Dingo" more often. And their beer sucks.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2006)

IC that I received a bonus from work today, and it was *larger* than I was expecting.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 22, 2006)

Mini said:


> English, but they say "Dingo" more often. And their beer sucks.


i like the word dingo. so sue me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2006)

_( Maybe the Dingo ate your Baby! )_


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

I confess that I am really, really looking forward to the Thanksgiving Feast tomorrow. :eat1: 

~Punkin


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 23, 2006)

Mini said:


> English dudes get all the wimmins.



True. this may be part of the motivation.

I can't do as good of an Aussie accent, though. I wish I could, and I'm kinda trying, but it's different, and a little tough for me.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 23, 2006)

Also, IC that I have to vent something.

Well, first a little background. My mother does "passion parties"- that is, she goes to people's houses and there's a party and she sells sex toys. Interesting stuff and although I'm not completely comfortable with it, it's not as creepy to me as it was at first.

Anyways, she had a party tonight and had to get some of the stuff ready before she left for work this morning (which was after I left for work).

So I come home from work and go to the bathroom to take a leak, right? My mother's still out of town at work and all, so it's just me there.

AND LOOK WHAT I COME HOME TO IN THE BATHROOM.

WHAT THE FUCK AARRRGGGHHH


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2006)

Ew. But worse if it is her own personal one... I'm not asking, mind you.

This is the same woman who was asking the dog what happened to his penis?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> Ew. But worse if it is her own personal one... I'm not asking, mind you.
> 
> This is the same woman who was asking the dog what happened to his penis?



Yes, same woman.

And I don't think (read: PLEASE DEAR GOD LET ME BE RIGHT ON THIS ONE) that my mother has a personal vibrator.

It was actually broken, so she just left it there when she was cleaning all of them.


She was also talking earlier about how she should have a passion party just for women who love their dogs. I noted that the only toy would be a jar of peanut butter.

She says, "Will you stop using that joke?"

I say, "Will you stop walking right into it?"

I don't suspect she'll stop setting up perfectly for it anytime soon, either.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> ...
> AND LOOK WHAT I COME HOME TO IN THE BATHROOM.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK AARRRGGGHHH



IC, that I'd freak the fuck out too, if I came home after a long day at work to find that someone left the roll of toilet paper sitting there on the side of the wet sink. The nerve of some people!


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2006)

AnnMarie, that is very good, and intriguing, information. Any outburst that positive is welcome news. 


Blackjack said:


> Yes, same woman.
> 
> And I don't think (read: PLEASE DEAR GOD LET ME BE RIGHT ON THIS ONE) that my mother has a personal vibrator.


Let me tell you of a Newlywed Game episode that I remember from years and years ago; I think it may apply.

The question was, "What was the tackiest wedding gift you received?"

The woman answered, "Oh, some condiment set that we got and never use. It was hideous."

The man answered, "This horrible vibrator that someone gave us. We stuck it up in the hall closet and never use it." To which the wife answered, "uh, I use it." The look on his face was priceless.

The moral of this story, my young friend is: If there is a vibrator around, any woman with any sex drive at all will find it and use the living hell out of it. Maybe that's why it's broken? Sorry.  


> She was also talking earlier about how she should have a passion party just for women who love their dogs. I noted that the only toy would be a jar of peanut butter.


You know, I'm not sure I understand this. And I'm even more unsure if I want to... Do they love their dogs, or do they _love_ their dogs?


----------



## elle camino (Nov 23, 2006)

someone please, please, please tell me to stop eating all the stuffing for tomorrow. 
or mail me a lockable cabinet.


----------



## Mini (Nov 23, 2006)

God will fuck you up: http://myspace.com/godlygospels


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2006)

OMG, that is just so blasphemous. And funny.


----------



## Mini (Nov 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> OMG, that is just so blasphemous. And funny.



Just wait until HFC reads her mailbox.


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't do this to me; I am supposed to show some kind of moderatorial decorum.


----------



## Mini (Nov 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> Don't do this to me; I am supposed to show some kind of moderatorial decorum.



OK, fine. I may or may not have done something you are technically supposed to not allow.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 23, 2006)

And I may or may not have any knowledge of said (non) act.


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you both. *clears throat and tightens bun* (bun, _not_ bum, thankyouverymuch)


----------



## ripley (Nov 23, 2006)

I confess that someone sent me flowers today.  A huge, beautiful bouquet with a lovely vase. It's made me very happy every time I've looked at it.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 23, 2006)

ripley said:


> ... I confess that someone sent me flowers today.  * A huge, beautiful bouquet with a lovely vase. * It's made me very happy every time I've looked at it.



That's so sweet, R. And, BTW, happy T-Bird-Day to ya as well, while I've got the opportunity here. >MW:kiss2:AH< 

However, back to the other reason I'm posting. I confess that I have to stop reading these posts so fast, especially while eating, as it's a distraction. The part above, in bold, I thought said something totally different. I thought it said, _"A huge, beautiful bouquet with lovley Vaseline... "_


----------



## ripley (Nov 23, 2006)

Felicitous Gobble-Gobble to you as well. :eat2: 



And :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: right back atcha.


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2006)

Flowers from an admirer, eh rip? That's always a lovely thing, isn't it? :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 23, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> IC, that I'd freak the fuck out too, if I came home after a long day at work to find that someone left the roll of toilet paper sitting there on the side of the wet sink. The nerve of some people!



That was from when she had a cold. We don't have tissues in the house for whatever reason, so she uses a roll of toilet paper. And left it on the sink, with that vibrator.

And Tina, I don't think that she uses the product that she's trying to sell. I could be wrong, though I hope I'm not.

Anyways, please pardon me while I go use some


----------



## Mini (Nov 23, 2006)

So now that my porn "stash" (do three unused* mags count as a stash?) has been stumbled upon, I suspect I will be in for some awkward glances over the next few days.

*Unused = Pages aren't sticky. I think I am the only guy who reads 'em for the articles.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 23, 2006)

Mini said:


> So now that my porn "stash" (do three unused* mags count as a stash?) has been stumbled upon, I suspect I will be in for some awkward glances over the next few days.
> 
> *Unused = Pages aren't sticky. I think I am the only guy who reads 'em for the articles.



Ho hum. It's just porno. Your parents probably own some really scary shit. In fact, if you want out of the glancing thing, I suggest breaking down and crying, claiming you found it in your brother's closet and didn't know what to do with the evil porn, but when you saw the shit fetish mag, you were too scared to pick it up.


----------



## Mini (Nov 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ho hum. It's just porno. Your parents probably own some really scary shit. In fact, if you want out of the glancing thing, I suggest breaking down and crying, claiming you found it in your brother's closet and didn't know what to do with the evil porn, but when you saw the shit fetish mag, you were too scared to pick it up.



"I swear, I was just holding it for someone!"

That line works on so many levels.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 23, 2006)

IC that The Family Stone is one of the most realistic, heart-wrenching, funny, genuine movies I've seen in a long time. If you haven't seen it...do.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

I Confess that I was a bit disappointed with our Thanksgiving meal at the in-laws. No desserts afterwards! Hubby was tired (he'd taken a painkiller) and we left before the desserts were cooked! Oh well, I liked my cranberry relish and the yams with raisins, so I guess I'll wait till this evening for dessert.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 23, 2006)

I confess I'm now listening to the same mindless, vapid disco CD for the third time in less than 24 hours (Silver Convention's _Greatest Hits_, with the long versions of "Fly Robin Fly" and "Get Up and Boooooogie"!)  And it's not short either, clocking at around 78 minutes.

Here, I'll list a few of the reasons I kinda like it before you shoot me:

1. It has the same drummer as on all the classic Donna Summer and Giorgio Moroder (her producer at the time) albums.
2. Hardly anything else sounds like it.
3. The lyrics and little riffs are nearly vaudevillian and almost funny while at the same time being screamingly and numbingly boring. 
4. Sorta campy.

OK.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 24, 2006)

SWEET FANCY MOSES, PIE IS DELICIOUS.
aaaa


----------



## Mini (Nov 24, 2006)

I had another really good day. Hope this becomes the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## Tina (Nov 24, 2006)

Cold pumpkin pie made by mom and topped with whipped cream? Near orgasmic. Going to get more.  :eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 24, 2006)

IC that even though I'm a nurse, and deal with all manner of disgusting things, I cannot abide mucus in those around me. I just can't. Even vomit is better than stuffy noses.

Does that make me weird?


----------



## Tina (Nov 24, 2006)

Not really, honey. I know a couple of people who, when they are mucous-y, they make this weird snot-throttling noise that makes me puke a little in my mouth. Your job is your job and home is home, and the two aren't supposed to meet. If you were 'on' 24/7 you would go nuts.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 24, 2006)

i am so. effing. cold.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 24, 2006)

I took a shot of goldschlager vodka ...should I take another? :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm quite dissatisfied with my bf and our relationship and I have no desire/idea of how to tell him.....


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> If you were 'on' 24/7 you would go nuts.



Can someone please tell this to my sex drive?


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2006)

You're at that age, Blackjack. You're supposed to be like 7-11.


----------



## Mini (Nov 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> You're at that age, Blackjack. You're supposed to be like 7-11.



So am I a lucky anomaly or damaged goods?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd say, both. (According to my own experience...) Depends on the situation.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> So am I a lucky anomaly or damaged goods?



You don't have, "_Made in Japan_", stamped on you anywhere? Do you? 
Does your birth certificate include any or all of the following words:

Some Assembly Required
Matel
Hasbro
Tonka
Batteries Not Included
Warranty
Void
Operators Instructions
Cabbage Patch


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2006)

Heh. 



Mini said:


> So am I a lucky anomaly or damaged goods?



Neither. Some are just late bloomers. And others never have a high sex drive, which is okay, too. Frankly, it is horribly distracting to be feeling that way, and it can make it very difficult to get anything requiring any concentration at all done.


----------



## James (Nov 25, 2006)

I confess I am badly hungover and will have to go back to bed...


----------



## Carrie (Nov 25, 2006)

I confess that while I love kids, the kids in the Welch's grape juice commercials freak me the hell OUT.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 25, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that while I love kids, the kids in the Welch's grape juice commercials freak me the hell OUT.



I think [the folks to make the commercials] find just the right kids that give you that feeling so you'll remember it.

Must.. Have.. Grape.. Juice..


----------



## Mini (Nov 25, 2006)

I look fucking awesome in a suit. Truly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2006)

^^I confess that Im sure you do and will now quit perving on you


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, you do, Mini. I remember that picture of you dressed for your brother's wedding, smoking a cigar. Very handsome.


----------



## ripley (Nov 25, 2006)

I confess I have major Christmas spirit going. Little bit of decorating and I'm all "fa la la la la."


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2006)

I confess my blood is made of water today. I am freezing my ass off and I am SO wishing for a fireplace.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> I confess my blood is made of water today. I am freezing my ass off and I am SO wishing for a fireplace.



Come up here and you can share mine. OTOH you'd also have to share the 10 below degree temps I had this morning when leaving work, but nothing without a price, right?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 25, 2006)

IC that I love the new expansion pack for Everquest 2 and would much rather play all night than go to work. Le sigh.


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Come up here and you can share mine. OTOH you'd also have to share the 10 below degree temps I had this morning when leaving work, but nothing without a price, right?



I would never leave the house with that weather, Vick. It's 50 degrees here right now and I'm freezing; I cannot imagine your temps. I'd be shivering like a chihuahua.

Guess you can't call in and tell them you're kind of involved in Everquest and to look for you tomorrow?


----------



## elle camino (Nov 25, 2006)

goddamnit. i am sick again.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 25, 2006)

ALSO! i am currently embroiled in this intense debate over skinny vs. fat girls, on this other board i post at.
the hilarious thing is that every time i post a picture of a hot fat girl, all the dudes on the board rag on her in the thread, and then PM me and ask who she is. 
so i'm copy/pasting it all. 
FUN TIMES FOR SICK GIRLS!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> I confess my blood is made of water today. I am freezing my ass off and I am SO wishing for a fireplace.




IC that I have a fireplace and I can't keep the damn fire burning! The only thing that I can get to burn are those duraflame logs, not the firewood that I spent a ton of money on and broke my back getting to my house


----------



## SchecterFA (Nov 25, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ALSO! i am currently embroiled in this intense debate over skinny vs. fat girls, on this other board i post at.
> the hilarious thing is that every time i post a picture of a hot fat girl, all the dudes on the board rag on her in the thread, and them PM me and ask who she is.
> so i'm copy/pasting it all.
> FUN TIMES FOR SICK GIRLS!




Abi, get on AIM or Yahoo : I definitely want to see how that goes down.


Random single confession : Today I learned how to ride a bicycle.


----------



## Tina (Nov 25, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> IC that I have a fireplace and I can't keep the damn fire burning! The only thing that I can get to burn are those duraflame logs, not the firewood that I spent a ton of money on and broke my back getting to my house



Oh, that's enough to piss a person off. :blink:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 25, 2006)

I love my new car. It has no emotional history behind it and is totally new to me. It's a Dae Woo. It's so fun and cute. <3

I love Ryan's mom too. She's just one of the best people I've met.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 26, 2006)

IC that things would be SO much easier if I could just get myself to hate her.


----------



## Mini (Nov 26, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that things would be SO much easier if I could just get myself to hate her.



Make her sleep with your sister.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 26, 2006)

Mini said:


> Make her sleep with your sister.



I don't know about that. If Ryan fucked one of my brothers, I think I'd just be confused.


----------



## ripley (Nov 26, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ALSO! i am currently embroiled in this intense debate over skinny vs. fat girls, on this other board i post at.
> the hilarious thing is that every time i post a picture of a hot fat girl, all the dudes on the board rag on her in the thread, and then PM me and ask who she is.
> so i'm copy/pasting it all.
> FUN TIMES FOR SICK GIRLS!



elle camino: outing FAs since 2006. 


I confess I want to know what happens too.


----------



## Mini (Nov 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I don't know about that. If Ryan fucked one of my brothers, I think I'd just be confused.



Hmmm, good point.

BJ, make her sleep with your dog.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 26, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> IC that I have a fireplace and I can't keep the damn fire burning! The only thing that I can get to burn are those duraflame logs, not the firewood that I spent a ton of money on and broke my back getting to my house



Maybe that pricey stuff was "joke wood." :bow:


edit: spelling issues


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 26, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> IC that I have a fireplace and I can't keep the damn fire burning! The only thing that I can get to burn are those duraflame logs, not the firewood that I spent a ton of money on and broke my back getting to my house



Argh! I can't remember the brand name for this product, but you can get it at Home Depot or Lowe's or your local hardware store. Basically, Its a brick of sawdust and paraffin that lights really easily and burns long enough to boost the heat in your fireplace and also helps get the wood burning. 

I use them in my woodstove all through-out the winter. 

Also, make sure you start out the season with a *CLEAN* chiminey. The last thing you need for Christmas is a chiminey fire.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 26, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> IC that I have a fireplace and I can't keep the damn fire burning! The only thing that I can get to burn are those duraflame logs, not the firewood that I spent a ton of money on and broke my back getting to my house



The key is a good draft (which you may or may not have control over). Be sure the lower vents of your fireplace screen, if you've got 'em, are open and that your chimney has been cleaned recently. Then, ball up newspaper, get some kindling, and some fire starters and arrange them in a helter skelter layer at the bottom of the grill thingee. Then take two pieces of smallish wood and place them one direction, about 6 inches apart. Then another two, six inches apart, the other way so you have a criss cross box like this: #. Light the fire in several places and don't add more wood until it's really going. Oh, and you can blow on the fire, toward the bottom, which gets the embers going. 

Probably the biggest mistakes people (meaning me) have made is to use wood too big, too wet, or too dense at the beginning of the fire. little pieces no bigger than 3-4 inches in diameter are best to start out with. Once those guys get going well, you flip them over, and start adding larger pieces in a criss cross pattern, which seems to allow good air flow. I like to add wood bark side down because the bark tends to catch nicely.

Can you tell I come from a cold climate?  This place we're living in has a gas fireplace. Literally all I do is turn a key and light a match and that's IT. While it's convenient and quick, I miss the challenge and individual personalities of the fires I've made with real wood.

Anyhow, I hope my advice is intelligible, and helps at least a little bit.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Argh! I can't remember the brand name for this product, but you can get it at Home Depot or Lowe's or your local hardware store. Basically, Its a brick of sawdust and paraffin that lights really easily and burns long enough to boost the heat in your fireplace and also helps get the wood burning.



Fire starters. They're awesome. We buy a box of them each season and they make things sooo much easier.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> I would never leave the house with that weather, Vick. It's 50 degrees here right now and I'm freezing; I cannot imagine your temps. I'd be shivering like a chihuahua.
> 
> Guess you can't call in and tell them you're kind of involved in Everquest and to look for you tomorrow?



I shoulda stayed home. An asshole in a BigAss Truck (TM) cut me off, on icy streets no less, and Nursiebug almost got squashed. Then when I got to the hospital, I crossed in front of a parked fire truck and they almost ran me over. Not an auspicious way to start my day.  But things picked up and we had a nice night.


----------



## Donna (Nov 26, 2006)

I confess I woke up to this view yesterday morning...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 26, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> The key is a good draft (which you may or may not have control over). Be sure the lower vents of your fireplace screen, if you've got 'em, are open and that your chimney has been cleaned recently. Then, ball up newspaper, get some kindling, and some fire starters and arrange them in a helter skelter layer at the bottom of the grill thingee. Then take two pieces of smallish wood and place them one direction, about 6 inches apart. Then another two, six inches apart, the other way so you have a criss cross box like this: #. Light the fire in several places and don't add more wood until it's really going. Oh, and you can blow on the fire, toward the bottom, which gets the embers going.
> 
> Probably the biggest mistakes people (meaning me) have made is to use wood too big, too wet, or too dense at the beginning of the fire. little pieces no bigger than 3-4 inches in diameter are best to start out with. Once those guys get going well, you flip them over, and start adding larger pieces in a criss cross pattern, which seems to allow good air flow. I like to add wood bark side down because the bark tends to catch nicely.
> 
> ...



Ahh thank you! I'm gonna try this tomorrow night  
Someone told me that they make a log that helps to clean the chimmney, anyone ever hear of this??


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I shoulda stayed home. An asshole in a BigAss Truck (TM) cut me off, on icy streets no less, and Nursiebug almost got squashed. Then when I got to the hospital, I crossed in front of a parked fire truck and they almost ran me over. Not an auspicious way to start my day.  But things picked up and we had a nice night.



 My goodness, Vick, it sounds like the big guys were out to get you. Glad you're okay.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 26, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> Ahh thank you! I'm gonna try this tomorrow night
> Someone told me that they make a log that helps to clean the chimmney, anyone ever hear of this??



Yeah, it's something that burns the creosote away? - here's the website: 
http://www.cleanyourchimney.com/

I don't think it's replacement for a thorough chimney cleaning by a professional, but it's supposed to help keep it clean during the season.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 26, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> Ahh thank you! I'm gonna try this tomorrow night
> Someone told me that they make a log that helps to clean the chimmney, anyone ever hear of this??


 Hi Ella, 

I had a fireplace a few years ago and looked into this. I've seen the chimney cleaning logs at places like Wal-Mart and Target, but what I've been told is that they should really be used after a good cleaning by a chimneysweep to keep down the creosote build-up...more of a maintenance thing than a full cleaning. If you google "Chimney cleaning logs", you'll find resources for buying them online, as well as several opinions of their worth, such as this one: http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/hocslog.htm


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up guys! The chimney was cleaned last winter before we moved in and I think we used it twice last year so I think I'm ok as far as a cleaning goes. If those logs help inbetween cleanings though I think I'll grab a couple!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 26, 2006)

i confess that the last 3-4 days have been miserable. it hurts to even breathe. eff you esophagitis.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 26, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess I woke up to this view yesterday morning...



Oh, you suuuuuuck.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I love my new car. It has no emotional history behind it and is totally new to me. It's a Dae Woo. It's so fun and cute. <3



I sure hope you have better luck with your Dae Woo vehicle than I did mine...and both GM and Ford had with the compacts they contracted Dae Woo to build. They look nice, they were fun to drive and economical mileage wise, but tended to be rolling money pits. I had my built for GM by Dae Woo for 3 years, during that time it spent one week short of 9 months in the shop. The last straw was a brake problem that took just short of 6 weeks in the dealership's repair lot. Luckily, I had a guaranteed loaner as part of my purchase contract. But when it was drivable, it was a blast to drive.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 26, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys! The chimney was cleaned last winter before we moved in and I think we used it twice last year so I think I'm ok as far as a cleaning goes. If those logs help inbetween cleanings though I think I'll grab a couple!




Used that infrequently, there is a chance that the chimney may be at least partially blocked by a bird nest and/or dead critter(s).


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I sure hope you have better luck with your Dae Woo vehicle than I did mine...and both GM and Ford had with the compacts they contracted Dae Woo to build. They look nice, they were fun to drive and economical mileage wise, but tended to be rolling money pits. I had my built for GM by Dae Woo for 3 years, during that time it spent one week short of 9 months in the shop. The last straw was a brake problem that took just short of 6 weeks in the dealership's repair lot. Luckily, I had a guaranteed loaner as part of my purchase contract. But when it was drivable, it was a blast to drive.


Well, today, Daewoo is a part of GM. Over here they are even labeled as Chevys. They don't seem to be that bad, as they are selling quite good now.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I've pretty much been off the computer and away at my parents since last wednesday and I came home to cat pee all over my bed and piles of poo in my closet.

I was getting ready to "entertain" a "friend" on said bed when I found this. FUCKING CATS.

Also, its really hard to keep up with this place when you leave. Anyone want to fill me in?


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2006)

Someone is getting laid; another poster really, REALLY wants to get laid; not having leftovers after Thanksgiving sucks, and Joy has big feet.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Tina said:


> Someone is getting laid; another poster really, REALLY wants to get laid; not having leftovers after Thanksgiving sucks, and Joy has big feet.



Joy has big feet?!?!?!?!??!? 

Oh wow.

Well, alright. *runs off to PM Joy.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I've pretty much been off the computer and away at my parents since last wednesday and I came home to cat pee all over my bed and piles of poo in my closet.
> 
> I was getting ready to "entertain" a "friend" on said bed when I found this. FUCKING CATS.
> 
> Also, its really hard to keep up with this place when you leave. Anyone want to fill me in?



It's been slow, you didn't miss too much. 

Misty got hit on by a stranger on the highway (and he emailed her!). 

TSL and Ryan are sickeningly cute (in the good way) in their cohabitational bliss. 

Many of us have posted wishlists for things we'll never buy ourselves and hope some stranger is stupid enough to do it instead. 

We all ate a bunch and some of us posted pictures (of the food, settle down.)

And since you're about to get action, or did after a sheet change, I'd like to hear more about that. 

Personally I've spent the better part of the night clicking "inbox" with no satisfaction. I think it's the modern day equivalent of picking up the phone to make sure there is a dial tone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 27, 2006)

IC that I've been tinkering with Java generics.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 27, 2006)

IC that I've been only half-tinkering.. and the other half of the time snacking.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 27, 2006)

I confess that I'm happy that TSL found a nice car to buy.

I also confess that I have mixed feelings about my own search for a new truck. I want and _need_ a new vehicle (since my car is 13 years old and starting to show its age), but I hate spending money that I could be saving or putting into some sort of investment for my future.


----------



## Mini (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I'm happy that TSL found a nice car to buy.
> 
> I also confess that I have mixed feelings about my own search for a new truck. I want and _need_ a new vehicle (since my car is 13 years old and starting to show its age), but I hate spending money that I could be saving or putting into some sort of investment for my future.



Does it need to be a truck? You could probably find a used Corolla for fairly cheap, and trust me, they run *forever*.

And I know it's still money you'd rather not be spending, but if you're gonna spend it, get something durable.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 27, 2006)

I confess that I have only have one thing to say to the woman who has filed this frivolous lawsuit against me...

"Karma is a bitch."


----------



## Mini (Nov 27, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I confess that I have only have one thing to say to the woman who has filed this frivolous lawsuit against me...
> 
> "Karma is a bitch."



So's the accuser, apparently.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 27, 2006)

Mini said:


> Does it need to be a truck? You could probably find a used Corolla for fairly cheap, and trust me, they run *forever*.
> 
> And I know it's still money you'd rather not be spending, but if you're gonna spend it, get something durable.


 
Yeah, it needs to be a truck or at least an SUV. I want something that can haul a decent amount of cargo. And four-wheel-drive would be nice. And when I said "new", I meant new to me. I'd rather buy used and get more car for the money. 

And I'm not big on foreign cars. Unless it's an old Volkswagen.


----------



## Friday (Nov 27, 2006)

IC that although I swore that the new car I bought in '82 would be the only brand new car I ever bought, I'm thinking about buying another one. The first one ran for 17 years and if I got that lucky again I'd probably never buy another car 'cuz bu then I'd be too old to drive.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 27, 2006)

I confess that I have concluded that I possess fairly questionable taste in men. 

I'm working on changing that, though.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 27, 2006)

I confess that I had a momentary lapse of judgement last night. 

*YOU KNOW WHAT, no I didn't*. I would SO do that again given half a chance...yes I would. Even if I am sore as hell today because of it. It may have been a bad thing in the long run, but was worth every minute of it. WEEE!! _Cheers _to being young and impulsive 

(and I got the bestest phone call too...short, but entirely sweet ;-) )


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 27, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> ...
> 
> And since you're about to get action, or did after a sheet change, I'd like to hear more about that.
> ...



THanks for the updates, AM!

So, as for this part...both parties concluded that it was one of the more awkward moments. Mattress was soaked with 2-3 cat pees, so we decide the floor would work. I've got really really bad and bloodied up skinned knees from my fall last week. Let's just say it got the job done but we're both interested in not ever talking about it ever again.

yummmm....making awkward love to the sound of bad techno, on a dirty floor, while the sweet smell of cat piss evades the room. Should I go on?


----------



## Friday (Nov 27, 2006)

Man o man, the furry little beggars do let you know when they are pissed don't they?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I have concluded that I possess fairly questionable taste in men.
> 
> I'm working on changing that, though.


Try a light bernaise sauce... 

And really, most of them just _have _to be marinated for at least 24 hours before broiling.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> THanks for the updates, AM!
> 
> So, as for this part...both parties concluded that it was one of the more awkward moments. Mattress was soaked with 2-3 cat pees, so we decide the floor would work. I've got really really bad and bloodied up skinned knees from my fall last week. Let's just say it got the job done but we're both interested in not ever talking about it ever again.
> 
> yummmm....making awkward love to the sound of bad techno, on a dirty floor, while the sweet smell of cat piss evades the room. Should I go on?



I think I've got a fairly complete, and fragrant, picture.


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> yummmm....making awkward love to the sound of bad techno, on a dirty floor, while the sweet smell of cat piss evades the room. Should I go on?



You are a dirty, dirty girl, AFG!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2006)

I confess that I read some senior citizens jokes in one of the threads here and wanted to post them somewhere else... but now I cant find them. Does anyone have a clue where they are?? There were about 4-5 of them in one post made by a woman


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Tina said:


> You are a dirty, dirty girl, AFG!



And you and everyone else loves it.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 27, 2006)

IC I wish I was still in my warm and comfy bed instead of being at the officina


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 27, 2006)

Whoever you are (sometimes I wish I knew... other times I'm glad I don't), thank you. Circumstances require me to opt out of the fun, but the thought alone warms my cockles (stop thinking about my cockles you pervs!), so... mission accomplished. You're good people.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I confess that I read some senior citizens jokes in one of the threads here and wanted to post them somewhere else... but now I cant find them. Does anyone have a clue where they are?? There were about 4-5 of them in one post made by a woman


Had a look at the "non sequitur"-thread? It was a post from bbwsweetheart...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I confess I wonder if anyone can relate to being really sad/depressed on your birthday? Turning 27 tomorrow and I still haven't grown out of the emo, which surely is a shame. Maybe I'll stop at 30? I can't be this lame still then.


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> And you and everyone else loves it.



Well, this is true.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 27, 2006)

I confess that when I read the most recent posts in the, "Complaints", thread, I feel like I'm reading the transcript to some weird hybrid of,"_My Dinner With Andre_", or, "_Ruben,Ruben"_, meets, _"Portnoy's Complaint"_.

Except it's not as interesting as that may make it sound.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Had a look at the "non sequitur"-thread? It was a post from bbwsweetheart...




Ahhhh thanks


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> THanks for the updates, AM!
> 
> So, as for this part...both parties concluded that it was one of the more awkward moments. Mattress was soaked with 2-3 cat pees, so we decide the floor would work. I've got really really bad and bloodied up skinned knees from my fall last week. Let's just say it got the job done but we're both interested in not ever talking about it ever again.
> 
> yummmm....making awkward love to the sound of bad techno, on a dirty floor, while the sweet smell of cat piss evades the room. Should I go on?


At least you got laid..quit your bellyaching..LMFAO


----------



## eightyseven (Nov 27, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> At least you got laid..quit your bellyaching..LMFAO



I confess that I'm agreeing wholeheartedly with Misty :blush:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 27, 2006)

I confess I'm feeling lonely and I'm sick of working on my thesis.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 27, 2006)

I apologize.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 27, 2006)

gahhhh!!!! my effing rib cage!!! QUIT HURTING ALREADY!!

i confess my sore muscles and bones are driving me nuts.


----------



## ripley (Nov 27, 2006)

supersoup said:


> gahhhh!!!! my effing rib cage!!! QUIT HURTING ALREADY!!
> 
> i confess my sore muscles and bones are driving me nuts.


 Blackjack's bone is driving him nuts, too! See, you two are meant for each other, I'm telling ya!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 27, 2006)

ripley said:


> Blackjack's bone is driving him nuts, too! See, you two are meant for each other, I'm telling ya!


we've got ourselves a wiiiiseguy i see...

 

shush you.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm going to bed.

I'm sleep-depraved.

(Yes, you read that right)


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 28, 2006)

I am in the position to confess that I am, indeed, guilty of not visiting these forums in quite a span of time. I apologize to my no doubt gargantuan and fiercely loyal fanbase. :happy:


----------



## Mini (Nov 28, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> I am in the position to confess that I am, indeed, guilty of not visiting these forums in quite a span of time. I apologize to my no doubt gargantuan and fiercely loyal fanbase. :happy:



I expect a discount for the trouble and heartache you've caused me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I wonder if anyone can relate to being really sad/depressed on your birthday? Turning 27 tomorrow and I still haven't grown out of the emo, which surely is a shame. Maybe I'll stop at 30? I can't be this lame still then.


Happy Birthday AFG! And quite your bellyachin' - I'm turning 28 myself in six days.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 28, 2006)

Friday said:


> IC that although I swore that the new car I bought in '82 would be the only brand new car I ever bought, I'm thinking about buying another one. The first one ran for 17 years and if I got that lucky again I'd probably never buy another car 'cuz bu then I'd be too old to drive.



Have you considered buying a used car? If you choose wisely, you can get much more car for the money.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 28, 2006)

I confess it's 5 am and I've been wide awake since 3 am am and today is going to fucking suck because I haven't had any sleep and I was exhausted to begin with.

CURSE YOU lack of sleep..curse you.

I also confess we are supposed to get a really big winter storm and I'm not used to snow so I'm kinda skerred to drive in it..so skerred I may ask if I can carpool with a couple that lives in my complex

I'm a chicken...you read it here folks!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 28, 2006)

I confess it's raining like a mo fo and my umbrella AND rain coat are in my car

Shoot me now please


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I wonder if anyone can relate to being really sad/depressed on your birthday?



Yup, I can relate...more years than not...and it has nothing to do with the numerical age.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 28, 2006)

I confess that I am so pissed that the first person to say something wrong to me at work is gettin their jaw broke.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I confess that I am so pissed that the first person to say something wrong to me at work is gettin their jaw broke.


Something wrong.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Something wrong.



...yea. Apparently I'm the only person who actually respects friendship as something worth keeping


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> ...yea. Apparently I'm the only person who actually respects friendship as something worth keeping


You're not the only one thinking like this. But sometimes you meet people who aren't able to tell apart between real friendship and just being buddys...
Besides, you are allowed to break my jaw...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 28, 2006)

I confess while my current job is horrible, it's less horrible than the old job.


----------



## jamie (Nov 28, 2006)

I confess that I am actually glad to be back from vacation. After a while, the lack of structure starts to stress the ocd part of me out.

I am cheating, I have two confessions.

I also confess that last night, while I was at the post office, I got hit on by a very attractive older gentleman that had the smoothest lines I have heard in my life. I did tell him that I was there picking up a birthday present for my boyfriend, and he mentioned his jealous wife while we were walking out the door, but damn if that didn't make my week/month/year. Sometimes notice from a stranger is a sweet little pick-me-up.


----------



## Friday (Nov 28, 2006)

> Ryan: Have you considered buying a used car? If you choose wisely, you can get much more car for the money.



You mean like all the _other_ cars I've driven in the last 30+ years?


----------



## Mini (Nov 28, 2006)

I confess that my handwriting is horrible. Thanks, Ren.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 28, 2006)

After coming to the conclusion that holding a "normal", much-needed conversation with my bf about "our problems" is not happening due to his lack of respect for me ( read he tells me to stfu when I try to talk to him about such things) , I wrote him a "Dear John" letter, literally. I will leave it taped to the door.....

I feel so much better now and back in control of my life again


----------



## supersoup (Nov 28, 2006)

i confess tonight was my first venture out since my thanksgiving sickness from hell (except for one botched attempt at a day of work), and though i'm tired, it felt good.

eff you sore muscles and bones!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 29, 2006)

IC that this is the first time I've really listened to my friend's band... and they're pretty damned sweet. It's very different from the oldies he played in his old band.

And my friend is awesome at bass.

Can't wait to see these guys live.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that this is the first time I've really listened to my friend's band... and they're pretty damned sweet. It's very different from the oldies he played in his old band.
> 
> And my friend is awesome at bass.
> 
> Can't wait to see these guys live.



Band name, please...


----------



## elle camino (Nov 29, 2006)

this turned out to be an awesome day. 
yay for snow!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 29, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Band name, please...



Mos Opus.

Not the kind of stuff that I'd normally listen to, but I'm warming to it pretty quickly.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Mos Opus.
> 
> Not the kind of stuff that I'd normally listen to, but I'm warming to it pretty quickly.


Really interesting music...


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2006)

IC that after I've had the Quad Whopper, I'm craving quads from the other burger chains.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2006)

IC I just checked the date on the unopened half gallon of Quik in my fridge. It was today, so for a solid minute I stood there trying to figure out if I should open it and try to drink the whole thing. 

I landed on "no" because as I've gotten older, lots of milk and I have a fairly volatile relationship. I did have a nice big glass though, and figure if I do that again for the next couple of days I'll polish it off.


----------



## Tina (Nov 30, 2006)

Good choice, AM. I know that if I were to have drunk all of that, I'd, well, have much less time for the computer, or other things outside of the water closet...


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2006)

IC I should be asleep, or at the very least in bed... but I'm all keyed up and I just keep refreshing the board again and again hoping for something to do. 

BAH!


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> IC I should be asleep, or at the very least in bed... but I'm all keyed up and I just keep refreshing the board again and again hoping for something to do.
> 
> BAH!



Been there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2006)

Sounds like we need to start a new thought provoking thread.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 30, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Sounds like we need to start a new thought provoking thread.



I'll get right on it!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 30, 2006)

I seem to have a problem with commitment to online communities, or something like that. I keep coming and going for months on end. I remember quitting an old Tolkien themed gaming group many years ago only to rejoin them a year later and then quit again a few months after that. As some can probably see I've suddenly decided to post again at Dimensions. I think this is about the third or fourth time I've done it at Dimensions. I know one time was because I became addicted to World of Warcraft for a year... A year I'll never get back. *single tear* I cut myself off from all but my immediate family (simply because I lived with them) and my workplace. Tis a moment of my life that I am ashamed of. 

Overall it makes me feel like a jerk. Could it be that I am one? :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 30, 2006)

IC that it's tough figuring out what I wanna write to people on Christmas cards, especially since I'm really not that good at writing cards anyways.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 30, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I know one time was because I became addicted to World of Warcraft for a year... A year I'll never get back. *single tear* I cut myself off from all but my immediate family (simply because I lived with them) and my workplace. Tis a moment of my life that I am ashamed of.




I had that moment with City of Heroes. Those things just grab hold of your soul, with their promises of badges and (fake) money and (fake) fame and social life (interacting with the other RPGers). It's all a lie, a pretty, highly pixelated lie. I'm still subscribed though


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

I confess that the best revenge really *is* living well.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Carrie, that picture rocks my feeble little world. The wink! So saucy while so dorky all at the same time. It just says _so much._


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Carrie, that picture rocks my feeble little world. The wink! So saucy while so dorky all at the same time. It just says _so much._



*snort!* You hit the nail on the head, T. - simultaneously saucy and dorky. In fact, that's pretty much me in a nutshell.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 30, 2006)

I fucking love my friend Tamara. Who else but her would send me pictures of Britney Spears' genitals, pointing out the purple-y red infectious stuff springing from her cooter? Who else would order dessert along with me just so I can eat hers and wouldn't be embarrassed about ordering two different ones? No one.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 30, 2006)

i confess that i still can't finalize my xmas card list. i WILL by tomorrow though. that's my deadline.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 30, 2006)

NO SCHOOL AGAIN TOMORROW


HOT DAMN!


----------



## nosaj (Nov 30, 2006)

I confess I really needed some time off from the internet.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 30, 2006)

IC that I just spent twenty bucks on Christmas cards, and I still need a few more.

Now to figure out what to write...


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 1, 2006)

I confess that two different women (young cashiers at the health food grocery near my work) this week have told me I look like Jack Black. Should I be concerned? I have a beard now and there's a lot of white in it. The only thing I've seen him in was "High Fidelity."


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 1, 2006)

IC that I am bored and *very *horny right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice combo... :doh:


----------



## supersoup (Dec 1, 2006)

i confess i hate crying, i feel like such a jackass.

someone adopt me so i can move away. i'll clean and such, i swear it.

 bad days suck.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 1, 2006)

cheer up, soup! 
here is a picture of a tiny, tiny frog.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 1, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess i hate crying, i feel like such a jackass.
> 
> someone adopt me so i can move away. i'll clean and such, i swear it.
> 
> bad days suck.



I'd adopt you, but Ryan won't even swing for foster children!


----------



## saucywench (Dec 1, 2006)

I confess I'm all squozed in on account of having to wear this girdle thingy because my tights, although they fit well on my legs, stopped fitting well as I maneuvered the remaining 'panty' part over my belly this morning. The panty part stretched tautly over my expanse of middle, necessitating the need to find something to hold them (it?) securely in place, lest the panty part roll under my belly should I bend over (and who doesn't bend over during the course of a day?) 

I confess I'm looking forward to busting outta this contraption when I get home.

Free Willy, my ass--FREE BELLY!

*liberated belly --->*:bounce:


----------



## rainyday (Dec 1, 2006)

Hahaha...ever had the waistband start to roll down, gather speed as it zips past your belly and start unravelling down the legs before you can catch it? 

Man, I hate pantyhose. One of the best things about working from home is not having to wear them much.


----------



## Tina (Dec 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I am bored and *very *horny right now.



Somehow, this doesn't feel like news to me.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 1, 2006)

Two years I've had this job and have I ever seen anyone I work with outside of work? No. So today I call in sick for the second night in a row because I've had the friggin' flu for four days and I don't want to get my patients sick and since it's a GI bug it seems to be really contagious, despite my nearly-obsessive hand washing. I decided later, since I seemed to be a little better, to go to Costco to lay in supplies, pick up a prescription, etc. 

So who do I run into? Not my boss, which would have been better, but the woman who does our scheduling who is in many ways the TRUE boss and who hates people taking any sick leave. This is the woman who gave me grief for calling in sick after having a freakin' blood transfusion. So yeah, her opinion of sick leave is "suck it up, babycakes".

Greeeeaaaaat. I'm probably in so much trouble.

But hey, it's not like I was all dolled up or going to the movies or out to dinner or at a bar. I look like crap and had a cart full of Pepto Bismal, antibacterial wipes, Gatorade and bottled water. But still, the fact that I wasn't flat in bed is going to haunt me.

So guess who'll be working every weekend for the next ten years? :doh:


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 1, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> So today I call in sick for the second night in a row because I've had the friggin' flu for four days and I don't want to get my patients sick and since it's a GI bug it seems to be *really contagious*...
> 
> So who do I run into? ...*the woman who does our scheduling* ...her opinion of sick leave is "suck it up, babycakes".



Oh, I am imagining something just _evil!_ 

There may be some justice in this world...perhaps a *s**tload* of it! 


(Just something to brighten your mood while you convalesce, Vickie!  )


.


----------



## Tina (Dec 1, 2006)

Vick, don't use the antibacterial stuff before you hand things to her at work, okay?  :batting:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 1, 2006)

I confess my upstairs neighbors are being freaking loud..and I've banged on the ceiling three times. If it wasn't 5 degrees outside and ice on the stairs I'd march my ass right up there and give them a piece of my mind.

Inconsiderate bastards.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 1, 2006)

Heh. You guys are evil. I like that... :batting:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 1, 2006)

I confess that I got to yell at a student today because he answered his cellphone in the middle of my lecture. And I embarrassed the hell out of him and I really enjoyed it. 

(We need a "mean" smiley.)


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 1, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> So who do I run into? Not my boss, which would have been better, but the woman who does our scheduling who is in many ways the TRUE boss and who hates people taking any sick leave. This is the woman who gave me grief for calling in sick after having a freakin' blood transfusion. So yeah, her opinion of sick leave is "suck it up, babycakes".
> :doh:



So... did you cough goo on her? That would have served a couple purposes, including proof of your illness, especially after she takes it home with her and lives with it for a couple days.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 1, 2006)

I just called up my (ex?) boyfriend to yell at him during his poker game- screw him-

I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER NOW


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 1, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that I got to yell at a student today because he answered his cellphone in the middle of my lecture. And I embarrassed the hell out of him and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> (We need a "mean" smiley.)



I never understood students that did that. Answering your cell phone during class, let alone _in_ class is just BEGGING for a hard time, not to mention incredibly rude. 

I bet he won't be doing that again!
(You're right, we do need a "mean" smiley.)


----------



## Carrie (Dec 1, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that I got to yell at a student today because he answered his cellphone in the middle of my lecture. And I embarrassed the hell out of him and I really enjoyed it.



Ugh! Are you kidding me? That is so incredibly rude, it's unbelievable.  

Next time, just let the kid take his call, okay? 






I crack me up.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 1, 2006)

IC that headhunters are starting to call me again.


----------



## Friday (Dec 2, 2006)

God I hate rolling panty hose.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

I confess that I love our Figi's and Vermont Country Store holiday catalogs - especially the descriptions of the wonderful pastry and chocolate offerings! Yum!


----------



## Tina (Dec 2, 2006)

Are you askeered, Fuzzy?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> Are you askeered, Fuzzy?



I would be if I were him. I had no idea they'd gone so 20th century. Creepy man.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2006)

I just flinched and screamed like a 5 year old when I felt a "bug" fall onto my chest. 

















Not so much a bug as a piece of cheese popcorn.


----------



## Mini (Dec 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> Are you askeered, Fuzzy?



Tribal Mr. Potatohead. Now I've seen everything.


----------



## Tina (Dec 2, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I just flinched and screamed like a 5 year old when I felt a "bug" fall onto my chest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could have witnessed this. Only, really, because it is exactly like something I would do, and I feel so foolish when it happens. It's nice not to be alone in the world.  

Frankly, Mini, I much prefer the Darth Tater Potato Head. Or, in Montreal "Monsieur Potato Head," according to Big and the border/customs agent between NY and Canada.


----------



## ripley (Dec 2, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> I confess that I love our Figi's and Vermont Country Store holiday catalogs - especially the descriptions of the wonderful pastry and chocolate offerings! Yum!


My sister will randomly exclaim "dobosh torte! yule log!" for days after we get the Swiss Colony catalog.  

I like some of the soap from Vermont Country Store.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> I wish I could have witnessed this. Only, really, because it is exactly like something I would do, and I feel so foolish when it happens. It's nice not to be alone in the world.



I absolutely wish I had a video of it, it was hysterical.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 2, 2006)

I confess that I long for light but delicious and wide-ranging, energetic, erudite big girl/big girl-lovin guy flirtation. I confess also that it does not appear I will find any online tonight, which seems to be where I'm looking for it. Since it's icing up outside and I worked too late tonight. And...I got houseguests and have to clean and, you know.

I have resigned myself to a inadequate combination of "catching up on email," which is staring into space and surfing retail sites full of well-designed things I can't afford. And chatting a bit. And listening to music. And Which brings me to confession #3, which is:

I occasionally find scarves with patterns I *adore*. You know, beautiful square silk ones with gorj designs. But I am realizing that they would only ever look great all spread out in a square in a frame. When I put them on, no matter how stylishly I try to wear them, I look like a middle-aged faculty wife with a cheating husband. Ya know? Gold Talbot's earrings, Coach bag clutched too tightly. I never really achieve that French scarf-wearing elan. Just frumpy. Too bad, cause I found a great one tonight.

Here ends the confession.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 2, 2006)

drunk.

i dont know why i go to dinner with my aunt...she always does this to me!!

bad soup.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 2, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that I long for light but delicious and wide-ranging, energetic, erudite big girl/big girl-lovin guy flirtation. I confess also that it does not appear I will find any online tonight, which seems to be where I'm looking for it.



I confess that reading this made me go, "Oh yeah! I need to sign onto instant messenger so my admirers can IM me!"


----------



## ripley (Dec 2, 2006)

I confess I'm absurdly pleased that Sandie S-R made my thread a sticky. I'm all tickled pink.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> My sister will randomly exclaim "dobosh torte! yule log!" for days after we get the Swiss Colony catalog.
> 
> I like some of the soap from Vermont Country Store.



We look forward to Figi's and the Swiss Colony catalogs each year. We've had dobosh tortes before - they're pretty good. Back before grocery stores began stocking beef sticks, exotic gourmet cheeses (anything other than longhorn and american), those catalogs were the gateway to gourmet heaven. The only drawback is the actual size of the item is SO disappointing if you order before paying attention to the actual weight over the picture you have in your mind! haha!

~Punkin


----------



## supersoup (Dec 2, 2006)

i must confess that while that hinder song, lips of an angel, is a horrid crap-rock, made for the masses song, his voice does things to me...every time i hear it i melt into a manda puddle, and i don't know why. someone get me his voicebox, i want to make out with it. yu-mmy.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 2, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i must confess that while that hinder song, lips of an angel, is a horrid crap-rock, made for the masses song, his voice does things to me...every time i hear it i melt into a manda puddle, and i don't know why. someone get me his voicebox, i want to make out with it. yu-mmy.


he has a nice voice but GOD I can't watch the video..that greasy hair and that twitch he has..drives me insane..

but Kudos to the Oklahoma boys


----------



## supersoup (Dec 2, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> he has a nice voice but GOD I can't watch the video..that greasy hair and that twitch he has..drives me insane..
> 
> but Kudos to the Oklahoma boys


oh yeah, he's a total goober, but his voice...good lord i'd make love to it all night, all day, and the rest of the week. le swoon. :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Dec 3, 2006)

i confess i just did the unthinkable.


i made a myspace page.


the shame.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 3, 2006)

yeah, it's me again.

ahem.

*AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

supersoup said:


> *AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*


:huh: What's up? Mice? Rats? Spiders? Cute boys? Sunday morning blues?


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 3, 2006)

If I may quote Sublime, I confess:

There's no recolection of the evil things of done, but it feels like I must have had some fun.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 3, 2006)

I confess a girl I went to undergrad with passed away this past week with breast cancer. She wasn't even thirty yet.

Why are so many people I know..my age passing away?

Good gravy


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 3, 2006)

well I can't believe my sooners one the big 12 championship

Hot dog!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 3, 2006)

*yawn*

i confess i'm oh so tired.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 3, 2006)

supersoup said:


> *yawn*
> 
> i confess i'm oh so tired.



At least you weren't woken up after 5 hours of sleep by a dog who wanted to go outside.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 3, 2006)

More embarrassing than seeing your quasi-boss at Costco when you've called in sick from work? Is having the garage door repair guy show up because the garage door won't open? And then, when he asks you to show him how it doesn't work, having it go up, quick as you please. 

Now THAT'S embarrassing.

Geez. I feel like a total idiot. He laughed, said it happened all the time, and went about checking things out -- the thing is friggin' ancient. He said the sensitivity was a little low (?? me=not mechanical) and that some of the little rollie things needed to be replaced, but I think he was just humoring me because I was so mortified.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> More embarrassing than seeing your quasi-boss at Costco when you've called in sick from work? Is having the garage door repair guy show up because the garage door won't open? And then, when he asks you to show him how it doesn't work, having it go up, quick as you please.
> 
> Now THAT'S embarrassing.
> 
> Geez. I feel like a total idiot. He laughed, said it happened all the time, and went about checking things out -- the thing is friggin' ancient. He said the sensitivity was a little low (?? me=not mechanical) and that some of the little rollie things needed to be replaced, but I think he was just humoring me because I was so mortified.



That happened to be TWICE at a hotel in NJ a couple of weeks ago. I called them because the hairdryer wasn't working. 

He showed up, turned it on, I turned 200 shades of red. I swear to GOD I tried everything under the sun (even reset the little plug thingy, everything!). Then as the guy is leaving, we figured out the TV didn't work... he clicks a button on remote, TV goes on. 

I felt like I was going insane.... although it was pretty funny, he was laughing too.


----------



## Mini (Dec 3, 2006)

Casino Royale was the kick in the ass the Bond franchise has needed for YEARS. 

If you are a male, you owe it to your gender to see it.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 3, 2006)

i confess i am really close to cutting my right kidney out myself. i am tired of hurting 24/7. boooooooooooo.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess i am really close to cutting my right kidney out myself. i am tired of hurting 24/7. boooooooooooo.



If you do, can you do it in a hotel room in a tub full of ice so I can say that story is true???? PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEE??


----------



## Carrie (Dec 3, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess i am really close to cutting my right kidney out myself. i am tired of hurting 24/7. boooooooooooo.



Ouch, Manda, I'm sorry. 



I confess that I always feel like a dork for using the  smiley, but now with this avatar of mine, I feel like a triple latte grande dork supreme when I use it.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 3, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> If you do, can you do it in a hotel room in a tub full of ice so I can say that story is true???? PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEE??


done and done.

and thank you miss carrie, i'm just whining, haha!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

IC I'm bored, bored, bored. I have no ice cream, no snacks, no good thing to do online, and it's quiet here. 

Help!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 3, 2006)

i confess i have found true love. he's never mean, he's always there, and i can get essentially anything i need through him. take a gander folks, and i apologize in advance for any jealousy that may ensue.







sorry, i'm bored.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 3, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> IC I'm bored, bored, bored. I have no ice cream, no snacks, no good thing to do online, and it's quiet here.
> 
> Help!


add being stuck in an apartment for 5 days and you are living my life chica..lol


----------



## Tina (Dec 3, 2006)

No ice cream?? No snacks?? Whatever for? Are you snowed in?

I confess I'm totally amped that in about 2.5 weeks Big will be here for a few weeks (and AM, that thing I accidentally sent you? I believe it will make an entrance at some point during the visit). *excited!*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> No ice cream?? No snacks?? Whatever for? Are you snowed in?


if that question was to me..the answer is yes..with no car..car still in shop..stupid car


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 3, 2006)

Being with Ryan is fantastic. 

Fantastic.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> No ice cream?? No snacks?? Whatever for? Are you snowed in?
> 
> I confess I'm totally amped that in about 2.5 weeks Big will be here for a few weeks (and AM, that thing I accidentally sent you? I believe it will make an entrance at some point during the visit). *excited!*



WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! (I won't tell anyone it was a picture of his *enis, they'll never figure it out.)

Nope, no snow, but VERY low on groceries, and been stuck in lazy mode all weekend. wwwaahhhhhh...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Being with Ryan is fantastic.
> 
> Fantastic.



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. 

No, really. Awwww.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2006)

IC as much as I try to stay cool, take things in stride, and keep a rational, logical, self-preservationist distance... a nice guy saying things like this are making it VERY hard not to be a giddy, overly excited girl. 

_"...I can't stop thinking about you! : ) One of my friends just said to me,
"you seem like you're somewhere else." I hope I'm not that obvious..."_


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

IC Angst is getting to me.

Today, I attended a Pipe Organ Recital in an effort to relax and forget the cares of the world. During the recital, I kept drifting off and thinking about work, and projects at work, and bills, and whether I left the gas on at home, yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## ripley (Dec 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> IC as much as I try to stay cool, take things in stride, and keep a rational, logical, self-preservationist distance... a nice guy saying things like this are making it VERY hard not to be a giddy, overly excited girl.
> 
> _"...I can't stop thinking about you! : ) One of my friends just said to me,
> "you seem like you're somewhere else." I hope I'm not that obvious..."_




I miss that feeling.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! (I won't tell anyone it was a picture of his *enis, they'll never figure it out.)



I cackled at that one! AM, I believe that particular 'item' will most certainly make more than a few appearances during his visit...  



> Nope, no snow, but VERY low on groceries, and been stuck in lazy mode all weekend. wwwaahhhhhh...



I was, too, but made myself go out after posting to you and spend a ridiculous $95 on groceries, and didn't even get all that much. Bleh. But we were out of stuff like milk, bread, fruit -- the staples, so I didn't have much choice. Were we close enough I'd have asked what you wanted me to pick up for you.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2006)

oh go ahead be giddy ------- we'll wait. 




AnnMarie said:


> IC as much as I try to stay cool, take things in stride, and keep a rational, logical, self-preservationist distance... a nice guy saying things like this are making it VERY hard not to be a giddy, overly excited girl.
> 
> _"...I can't stop thinking about you! : ) One of my friends just said to me,
> "you seem like you're somewhere else." I hope I'm not that obvious..."_


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

I confess that this upcoming Christmas is the first one I've been excited about in about a decade. Nice not to be a total Grinch, for once. 

Oh, and I woke up with the MST3K theme song in my head, and it seems to be stuck for the day. La-la-la...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2006)

So my car isn't ready. I didn't expect it to be with the weather and everything. Tulsa completely shut down. That's fine. Everything is under warranty so I'm getting an oil change. Expensive as hell, but only have to do it now and then in 10,000 miles so kinda worth it.

My confession: I really want to go somewhere. This snow has caused me to have wander lust. I wish I had the money to go somewhere for Christmas or New Years.

My other confession. I really hope I have a date for New Years this year. I've spent the last 5 alone and I just want a kiss at midnight..not asking too much I think.

My other, other confession. I'm sending out the first 2 cards that aren't from me and it makes me completely giddy inside  This project has been just what I needed to lift my spirits and get my out of the self-inflicted funk I've been in.

Oh..one more..I confess that hearing TSL and Ryan are happy makes me happy and gives me a little bit more hope that someone's out there for me to...

Warm Fuzzies..no dark twisties today!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

IC that I am scared that my birth control didn't do it's job.




then again, I always am scared that it doesn't work


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> IC that I am scared that my birth control didn't do it's job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you back it up?


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> did you back it up?




uh.....uh.....uh....



NO!! *ashamed*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> uh.....uh.....uh....
> 
> 
> 
> NO!! *ashamed*


WOMAN!! Don't make me come beat you. Please tell me you get tested regularly for your safety! 

I won't go into a whole spill..cause you're an adult and I'm sure you know better  Just don't let it happen again..unless he's your bf then let it happen again..LOL


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

He *was* my boyfriend. He's going to Afghanistan for 6 months today, I figured..."what the hell..."

But we just recently broke it off, and I was tested the FULL gamut about a month ago, and that was all clear. He also swore that he hadn't even dated someone else, let alone hook-up. He's a really really amazing guy too, so I trust him. Safety wise, I think I am good...Baby-wise...argh...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> He *was* my boyfriend. He's going to Afghanistan for 6 months today, I figured..."what the hell..."
> 
> But we just recently broke it off, and I was tested the FULL gamut about a month ago, and that was all clear. He also swore that he hadn't even dated someone else, let alone hook-up. He's a really really amazing guy too, so I trust him. Safety wise, I think I am good...Baby-wise...argh...


Given the situation..I would have nuzzled up to him too 

Don't stress.I'm sure you're fine..as long as you haven't taken any antibiotics or anything for the last 30 days..you should be Kosher


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Given the situation..I would have nuzzled up to him too
> 
> Don't stress.I'm sure you're fine..as long as you haven't taken any antibiotics or anything for the last 30 days..you should be Kosher



Pretty much given ANY situation I would "nuzzle" him. He could say "hey, I'm going out of town for the weekend" and I would be all over that like white on rice. Love sux.


----------



## saucywench (Dec 4, 2006)

Homeowners up in arms: U.S. military frequency jams hundreds of garage doors
http://www.breitbart.com/news/na/cp_K120202AU.xml.html



Miss Vickie said:


> More embarrassing than seeing your quasi-boss at Costco when you've called in sick from work? Is having the garage door repair guy show up because the garage door won't open? And then, when he asks you to show him how it doesn't work, having it go up, quick as you please.
> 
> Now THAT'S embarrassing.
> 
> Geez. I feel like a total idiot. He laughed, said it happened all the time, and went about checking things out -- the thing is friggin' ancient. He said the sensitivity was a little low (?? me=not mechanical) and that some of the little rollie things needed to be replaced, but I think he was just humoring me because I was so mortified.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> IC as much as I try to stay cool, take things in stride, and keep a rational, logical, self-preservationist distance... a nice guy saying things like this are making it VERY hard not to be a giddy, overly excited girl.
> 
> _"...I can't stop thinking about you! : ) One of my friends just said to me,
> "you seem like you're somewhere else." I hope I'm not that obvious..."_


IC I'm feeling that way too. 

AnnMarie, I thought we were going to keep our affair a secret?!

No, really, I AM feeling this way. But instead, it is about a boy. A special one. And that is all the information any of you are getting right now. 

I also confess that it's my birthday! So I don't have to tell anything I don't want to.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IC I'm feeling that way too.
> 
> AnnMarie, I thought we were going to keep our affair a secret?!
> 
> ...




HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eat lots o' cake!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 4, 2006)

dear cramps -

what the hell. OW. 

hate,
- L. Camino


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

I confess that I just received a rather.... stimulating multimedia message on my phone, and now I'm all distracted. In a good way, though.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 4, 2006)

My daughter decided that she didn't want to go to her dad's for Christmas...and told him so last Thursday. I had already decided that there wasn't going to be much for me in the way of Christmasy decor, traditions, etc this year, and had set my mind to making the best of it and enjoying myself anyway...just in a grinchy kind of way. Now I'm scrambling, trying to muster up some of that spirit in order to make it even a little special for her. 

Does anyone happen to know Mr. Scrooge's email? I'm hoping he can hook me up with some of that stuff.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 4, 2006)

I confess that I'm thoroughly enjoying my winter break, but the cold...um, not so much.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

IC that I just got DSL at my house (yay!) and now I am too lazy to go buy groceries. Damn.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

i confess :wubu: 

and i also confess that boy oh boy do i ever love crackers and cheese. mmmm.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

I confess that I think supersoup is SO DAMN CUTE. And I swear, it's not just because she could pretty easily pass as my little sister.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 4, 2006)

Redheads are generally adorable, Carrie. It's the nature of the beast.

IC I really should've gone to Panda Express with that gaggle of goons that offered earlier. I could eat a panda right now.


----------



## Mini (Dec 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I think supersoup is SO DAMN CUTE. And I swear, it's not just because she could pretty easily pass as my little sister.



Holy shit, you're right.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I think supersoup is SO DAMN CUTE. And I swear, it's not just because she could pretty easily pass as my little sister.


sheesh lady, that was sweet of you to say.  and id love to be your little sister, as i am cursed and only have little brothers!!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

two more confessions.

one-i'm way excited that i got my referral to the cleveland clinic today, woooo!!! 

two-i can't remember what it was. damn.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

Yay, an honorary little sister! I've always wanted one.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> two more confessions.
> 
> one-i'm way excited that i got my referral to the cleveland clinic today, woooo!!!
> 
> two-i can't remember what it was. damn.


i remember.

i now know why myspace is so addicting. curses.

and yay!!! i'm totally an honorary little sis,


----------



## Esme (Dec 4, 2006)

IC that I've had more than my fair share of the 7-layer cookie bars I made. They hurt so good though!:eat2:


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2006)

I confess that after a long, hard day at work, a little kindness from a fellow member really cheered me up. Thank you!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that after a long, hard day at work, a little kindness from a fellow member really cheered me up. Thank you!


aaaaaaaahahhahhaaaaa @ your signature sir!!


----------



## ripley (Dec 4, 2006)

Are they from **sh.org? I knew a guy once that loved that site.

Edited 'cause Blackjack yelled at me!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> Are they from ****? I knew a guy once that loved that site.



DAMMIT don't give away my trade secrets!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

I confess that I am actually putting Celine Dion on my myspace page...in the form of 'Holy Night'. I made it all christmas-y. 

And I have been confessing lots today. Must be turning Catholic.


----------



## ripley (Dec 4, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> DAMMIT don't give away my trade secrets!


Sorry sorry!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

i confess i'm way excited. i just made my donation. now to get up the guts to show my assets.

cheers!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess i'm way excited. i just made my donation. now to get up the guts to show my assets.
> 
> cheers!!


I confess I'm really excited by all the people deciding to join the clubhouse. It's a great cause..supporting a community we all love.

Kudos chickens  *I call my kids at school chickens..not because they are scared..but because I feel like a mother hen sometimes when they are all behind me..lol***


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

IC that I'm hogging the Non anonymous crush thread.. but.. I have so many...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

And a Gilligan's Island "And the rest..." would just not look so good...


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2006)

IC that all in all, today was actually a really good day, in spite of a few nasty blunders, which were as bad as ever. Thank you to everyone who made my day great. You all kick ass.

And I can be certain that my dreams tonight will either be very, very nice... or very, very nightmareish, considering what I've been reading recently.



Also, I confess that I'm not sure which I would prefer- the pleasant (and perhaps even pleasurable) encounter? Or a terrifying foray into that place best left unknown? Either might make for good inspiration for a story or something... only I'm not that good at writing romantic stuff. Way better at horror.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

IC that my polygamous genes are showing thru. According to my ancestery, I should be allowed to have multiple crushes.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

ic i just took the most dorktastically awesome pictures ever. my membership to the clubhouse better kick in soon, or everyone is going to miss out on the funniest pictures everrrrr...


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 5, 2006)

I confess (or maybe reconfess...can't remember) that I have uneasy feelings about daughter getting married. I do not know the guy to like or dislike hime...he could be a great guy...but I think she's "settling" as an alternative to continuing in a deteriorating roommate situation or moving back home.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 5, 2006)

Just when I think I've had it up to _here_... someone posts this, and I can't stop laughing. 

"Repeatedly", even!




*wets self*
"Happy Holidays!" ...yer killin' me! 

disclaimer: I'm not ridiculing fetishes of one sort or another- I just think farts are damn funny.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2006)

ic I have only slept 45 min. in the past 3 days and have no idea why I can't and have run out of ideas on how to try to.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 5, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I confess (or maybe reconfess...can't remember) that I have uneasy feelings about daughter getting married. I do not know the guy to like or dislike hime...he could be a great guy...but I think she's "settling" as an alternative to continuing in a deteriorating roommate situation or moving back home.




Have you talked to daughter about your feelings?


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 5, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> ic I have only slept 45 min. in the past 3 days and have no idea why I can't and have run out of ideas on how to try to.



Have you tried sleeping pills?


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Just when I think I've had it up to _here_... someone posts this, and I can't stop laughing.
> 
> "Repeatedly", even!
> 
> ...



Rep for my first laugh of the day, Sammie baby.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> ic i just took the most dorktastically awesome pictures ever. my membership to the clubhouse better kick in soon, or everyone is going to miss out on the funniest pictures everrrrr...


Oh i hope you get it on there! you always seem to take the cutest pics! And cute AND funny pic! I cant wait!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

I finally made it back to the Motor City after another cancelled flight. I'm more tired, stressed, but still hopeful than I have been in a really long time. I needed to spend time with some comrades in my project and see the human-ness in all of our eyes face-to-face.

I also spent a wonderful day in Manhattan that still makes me smile with some wonderful Dim folk!

Now, its SYSFADD and I'm not sure I can pull off sexy at this late hour with greasy hair and dirty clothes. Trying again tonight. For La Causa, of course.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 5, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Have you talked to daughter about your feelings?



Past experience has shown that approach to have the opposite of the desired effect.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh i hope you get it on there! you always seem to take the cutest pics! And cute AND funny pic! I cant wait!


this coming from YOU, the ultimate cuteness?! :blush: i'm workin on posting the pics!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 5, 2006)

Ryan's bringing food after his class is over. I'm starved.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

i confess it's been rather liberating posting in the assets fun. thanks kids.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess it's been rather liberating posting in the assets fun. thanks kids.



I confess to finding it amusing that someone your age calls people 'kids'.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess to finding it amusing that someone your age calls people 'kids'.


them's fightin words!!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> them's fightin *worlds*!!!!



Oops, wrong thread...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 5, 2006)

I confess that I went to work today - even though I would rather have stayed home one more day recovering from the worst ever stomach bug I've had in a looonnnnggg time!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 5, 2006)

I confess that after seeing the pics from SYSFADD in the Clubhouse I am now having way too many x-rated thoughts.

I further confess that I am damn glad I don't have to go to campus tomorrow because I have a feeling I'm going to be up all night constantly checking for updates to the thread.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

i confess that myspace is like crack. i need help, i'm addicted.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Have you tried sleeping pills?



Yea, pills dont work for me, any kind, my body still has to high of a tolerance for them from some dumb deciscions back in the day.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 6, 2006)

WHAT???  You mean that thread wasn't about a crushing fetish?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 6, 2006)

IC since tonight at my massage job was a little slow I brought a book with me. Now Im not much of a reader, but I think I got a little over half way through the book just tonight! I was a little amazed myself. Anyone ever read The Five People You Meet In Heaven? Oh man... so good so far  I think I'm starting to like this reading thing more  hehe


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 6, 2006)

IC that I actually answered the phone when Mr. HotSoccerPlayer called me last night. And I LOVED his attempts at trying to get me to come over. Unfortunately it was 11pm and I was already in bed. And I'm scared that he thinks I am thin, and I want to enjoy the flirtation while I can.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC since tonight at my massage job was a little slow I brought a book with me. Now Im not much of a reader, but I think I got a little over half way through the book just tonight! I was a little amazed myself. Anyone ever read The Five People You Meet In Heaven? Oh man... so good so far  I think I'm starting to like this reading thing more  hehe



Yea, it is a great book. And YAY!!!! Someone else who is starting to realize that reading is a really good form of entertainment ^_^

O, an ic that I am thrilled that Greek was cancelled today.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 6, 2006)

IC that I was sleeping so good this morning that I called out to work saying I was sick but after the call was so wide awake that I came to work anyway.

Further, IC that I have these "don't want to go to work today" feelings too often and I hope I don't get fired because of it. Now, I'm sleepy again.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

I confess,

Speaking of "A Christmas Story" where Fletch (Ralphie's friend) get's his tongue stuck to a pole. That same thing happened a couple of days ago to the youngest boy (Dylan who is 6 years old) that my wife and I are taking care of. His older brother came to his rescue (Garrett who is 8 years old) and *ack* he pulled him free. Dylan bled a lot, I am guessing. But he was ok when he got home from school.

His teachers even warned him about not doing that. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> His teachers even warned him about not doing that. :doh:


Yeah, that's why he got curious and had to try...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2006)

I confess to being thorougly disgusted with myself for taking this long to finally tell my now EX bf to take a hike today.....


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

It's a process, GEF. At least you did it; don't berate yourself, okay?


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 6, 2006)

For the first time in many years, the giant electric kitty toy (Christmas tree) is going up. Right now I do not know if I should laugh or cringe at the impending mayhem.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 6, 2006)

Being able to see cans again *+* no more paysite ads *=* _best forum day in a loooong time. _


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 6, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Being able to see cans again *+* no more paysite ads *=* _best forum day in a loooong time. _


humm..I don't see cans


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2006)

Wait, what? When were cans visible? I missed that!

Oh, wait, I was a bit slow on the uptake there.

Cans. Jugs. Hooters. Ha! You got me, Samantha, and Misty too, apparently.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 6, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wait, what? When were cans visible? I missed that!
> 
> Oh, wait, I was a bit slow on the uptake there.
> 
> Cans. Jugs. Hooters. Ha! You got me, Samantha, and Misty too, apparently.


If she did..I wasn't in on the joke..lol

I think she's talking about reputation cans..that used to show up under our avatars..they are green..but mine aren't there and I don't see anyone else's so not really sure what she's talking about..lol


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 6, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wait, what? When were cans visible? I missed that!
> 
> Oh, wait, I was a bit slow on the uptake there.
> 
> Cans. Jugs. Hooters. Ha! You got me, Samantha, and Misty too, apparently.


No, not _those _cans. 

These ones.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2006)

Holy...! Wow, cool. 

I thought you were just joking about SYSFADD - you know, seeing cans, and no more paysite ads - it makes sense.  

Misty, I thought she was trying to fool people into thinking that that's what she meant, but was actually talking about boobs.

Apparently, I was wrong (!)


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> For the first time in many years, the giant electric kitty toy (Christmas tree) is going up. Right now I do not know if I should laugh or cringe at the impending mayhem.



Plz post pix tnx!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 6, 2006)

I confess I'm sitting here crying like a blubbering idiot because this guy I talked to called my phone..and left a message..the number came up no name and apparently I wrote the number down wrong because I kept getting the wrong number..

The horror of the story..I accidentally deleted the damn voice mail..before getting the correct number.

I feel like an idiot #1 for deleting the damn message and #2 crying because I deleted the damn messaged

Fingers crossed he calls back.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 6, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I'm sitting here crying like a blubbering idiot because this guy I talked to called my phone..and left a message..the number came up no name and apparently I wrote the number down wrong because I kept getting the wrong number..
> 
> The horror of the story..I accidentally deleted the damn voice mail..before getting the correct number.
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed for you here too! I bet he'll call back, you're hard to resist. I'd be tempted to try calling numbers slightly different than the one I wrote down, just to see. Is there any other way to find him? E-mail? Craigslist? Frustrating as it is, there's nothing wrong with crying because you're really disappointed. 

I get it, anyway. *hug* Keep us posted.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

I confess that I am soon off to work. And its supposed to be my night OFF.

Oh well, extra money. The _work _is what I dread.

Seems like I work non-stop with no break, lately.


----------



## Mini (Dec 6, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I'm sitting here crying like a blubbering idiot because this guy I talked to called my phone..and left a message..the number came up no name and apparently I wrote the number down wrong because I kept getting the wrong number..
> 
> The horror of the story..I accidentally deleted the damn voice mail..before getting the correct number.
> 
> ...



Call your service provider and ask if you can get a printout of numbers that have contacted you for the month. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2006)

I confess that I actually was maimed by kitties (unintentionally, though), as my user title states. I have a big, bloody gash on my left hand to prove it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 7, 2006)

Mini said:


> Call your service provider and ask if you can get a printout of numbers that have contacted you for the month. Shouldn't be a problem.


Will his number show up since it was listed as no name on my cell?

I tried the different numbers thing with absolutely no luck. BLAH


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 7, 2006)

Any number that has either been incoming/outgoing on your phone will show up. Even the "unavailable" ones...there will be no number, but it will have record that someone "unavailable" called you on Sunday at 4pm (for example). I know with landlines, they include the city and state with the number, but I don't know about cell phone bills.

Hope you get to talk to him!!!!!! Was is Hwy man?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 7, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Any number that has either been incoming/outgoing on your phone will show up. Even the "unavailable" ones...there will be no number, but it will have record that someone "unavailable" called you on Sunday at 4pm (for example). I know with landlines, they include the city and state with the number, but I don't know about cell phone bills.
> 
> Hope you get to talk to him!!!!!! Was is Hwy man?


No..I've given up on him..

Well crap..if they aren't going to have the number either I'm going to give up on the search and just hope he calls back..and if he doesn't....


Batter Up


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 7, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> No..I've given up on him..
> 
> Well crap..if they aren't going to have the number either I'm going to give up on the search and just hope he calls back..and if he doesn't....
> 
> ...




Batter Up Indeed  Go get'em tiger, rawr. Heeehee


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 7, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> No..I've given up on him..
> Batter Up



He's probably out there wondering why he hasn't heard from you. Maybe even crying and depressed. Poor guy.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 7, 2006)

I confess that it's no fun walking down a city street to get to work and then falling on my bum as I try to catch the subway...


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 7, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Plz post pix tnx!



Me and the taking of pics generally don't mix...I've never taken an in-focus pic in my life. But if wife happens to take any, I'll pass them along.

BTW...I do not know what was going on, but when wife went downstairs this morning, there was a loud "Get out of there you little snot!". I've not been down yet to see if the tree is actually still standing. But Spunky Kitten does seem to be in suck-up mode...usually indicating he knows he has done something he shouldn't...LOL


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 7, 2006)

IC that I posted so late not everyone got to see my ass in the clubhouse, im sorry everyone


----------



## Mini (Dec 7, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> IC that I posted so late not everyone got to see my ass in the clubhouse, im sorry everyone



You can always post it in the "Gentleman" thread on the weight board.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 7, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> IC that I posted so late not everyone got to see my ass in the clubhouse, im sorry everyone



IC that you may certainly send me the ass via PM. Thanks in advance!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 7, 2006)

Mini said:


> You can always post it in the "Gentleman" thread on the weight board.



Ha I dont know if that would contrevene with the clubhouse rules and I dont want to seem like an attention seeking picture whore


----------



## Mini (Dec 7, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Ha I dont know if that would contrevene with the clubhouse rules and I dont want to seem like an attention seeking picture whore



As far as I'm aware there's no rule against it. Post 'em if you've got 'em.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Ha I dont know if that would contrevene with the clubhouse rules and I dont want to seem like an attention seeking picture whore



Attention seeking whores get all the girls. Post em in the gentleman thread. Cause that's what a gentleman would do.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

Refresh your browsers, people, we've got Cans!

THE SHINY IS BACK!!!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Refresh your browsers, people, we've got Cans!
> 
> THE SHINY IS BACK!!!



Yep I just noticed that... I wonder how long that will last?

Anyhew who wants me too post on the gentleman thread on the weight board, im looking for some kinda consensus, plus it would be nice if Jon Blaze, Jay or Blackjack would provide some support...


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 7, 2006)

No cans...refreshed...still no cans. You're seeing things.


----------



## ripley (Dec 7, 2006)

I confess I put a cleavage shot up in AFG's how to be popular online thread...then chickened out and took it down. Now my post isn't as funny as it was. :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I put a cleavage shot up in AFG's how to be popular online thread...then chickened out and took it down. Now my post isn't as funny as it was. :doh:



Thaaaaat's why I didn't get your post. I like burying the boob shots, make people really root around for them. But its ok to be a chicken. You're popular because you're honest and nice, not for your boobs. Though. Just imagine the possibilities...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> No cans...refreshed...still no cans. You're seeing things.


Nope. They're really there... Perhaps you should empty your cache before refreshing...


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Nope. They're really there... Perhaps you should empty your cache before refreshing...



Ok, what is a cache and how do you empty it and how many cans do I have?


----------



## ripley (Dec 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Thaaaaat's why I didn't get your post. I like burying the boob shots, make people really root around for them. But its ok to be a chicken. You're popular because you're honest and nice, not for your boobs. Though. Just imagine the possibilities...


People *always* root for my boobs!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Ok, what is a cache and how do you empty it and how many cans do I have?



You've got 6!
5 regular ones and one special shiny one! YAY!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 7, 2006)

How do these cans work? It says on my profile that I have 200+ reps, but I still only have three cans, and no shinies. I read the FAQ, as the How To/What Is It? Thread suggested, and it said that after you had 100+ reps you got the second tier of greens. 

Wass tha dealio?


----------



## Mini (Dec 7, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> How do these cans work? It says on my profile that I have 200+ reps, but I still only have three cans, and no shinies. I read the FAQ, as the How To/What Is It? Thread suggested, and it said that after you had 100+ reps you got the second tier of greens.
> 
> Wass tha dealio?



First five dark green cans are 100 rep points each. Next six are 200 each. Everything after that is invisible, but the "floating" comment changes until you hit, I think, 5000, at which point it says "*Blank* has reached the highest level."


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> How do these cans work? It says on my profile that I have 200+ reps, but I still only have three cans, and no shinies. I read the FAQ, as the How To/What Is It? Thread suggested, and it said that after you had 100+ reps you got the second tier of greens.
> 
> Wass tha dealio?



If you look around ,you'll notice we're generous to the newbs and everyone starts with one can. You've got three cans cause the second two each represent 100 points of your rep. Once you get more, the cans count for 200 points each.
The system stops at 11 cans


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> If you look around ,you'll notice we're generous to the newbs and everyone starts with one can. You've got three cans cause the second two each represent 100 points of your rep. Once you get more, the cans count for 200 points each.
> The system stops at 11 cans



Are you sure your not saying that because you have 11 cans


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 7, 2006)

Cool, thanks guys


----------



## Carrie (Dec 7, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Are you sure your not saying that because you have 11 cans



No, actually she's quite serious. We had one person reach 12 cans, a long time ago, but she exploded. So Conrad made 11 the max.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> No, actually she's quite serious. We had one person reach 12 cans, a long time ago, but she exploded. So Conrad made 11 the max.



So many weight gain/expansion jokes, so little time.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

The system stops at 11 because Carrie and I threatened to cut the mods and Conrad if they allowed more. I think that's how it went.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> So many weight gain/expansion jokes, so little time.



Show me where I used the words "eleventy bajilliondy pounds." Show me.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> The system stops at 11 because Carrie and I threatened to cut the mods and Conrad if they allowed more. I think that's how it went.



Hehe. The thought of you and I brandishing switchblades and saying "I'll cut you, man!" is, well, priceless. 

But yes, that's *exactly* what happened.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 7, 2006)

Maybe it's b/c I'm not a clubhouse member yet. I promise, I'm paying the money next month. I suppose I'll see the cans then. They are oh so important.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> The system stops at 11 because Carrie and I threatened to cut the mods and Conrad if they allowed more. I think that's how it went.



Cutting people is your answer to everything  

IC ive gotta stop getting angry when the TV is being hogged when the Hockey is on... someone is gunna be hurt!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 7, 2006)

"Yankees reportedly to offer Pettitte $15 million" 

DAMN, MSNBC found me out...I certainly DID offer him $15 million...to grab his ass everyday for the next two years and watch him perform in-home naked batting practice.

*Oh, here's the pretty...*
View attachment 11cnd-pett.2.184.jpg
"


*And this is him writing me a love letter...swoon!*
View attachment andy_pettitte_autograph.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Maybe it's b/c I'm not a clubhouse member yet. I promise, I'm paying the money next month. I suppose I'll see the cans then. They are oh so important.


I'm no clubhouse member... :huh:


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2006)

we kissed so hard my lips are all busted and bruised and holyfuck everything about that was hot.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> If you look around ,you'll notice we're generous to the newbs and everyone starts with one can. You've got three cans cause the second two each represent 100 points of your rep. Once you get more, the cans count for 200 points each.
> The system stops at 11 cans




I SEE NO CANS EVER 
AND GO INSANE WHEN PEOPLE TALK ABOUT THEM  

*contains self*

Could someone please tell me what they are and why I never see them?

edit: OMG - is it those green boxes under our avatar pics? 
What the hell do we do with them? Jeez, stop messing with an old woman's mind


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 7, 2006)

elle camino said:


> we kissed so hard my lips are all busted and bruised and holyfuck everything about that was hot.




Are we missing a pertinent piece of the pie here?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> He's probably out there wondering why he hasn't heard from you. Maybe even crying and depressed. Poor guy.



Lol - I like you Cutey


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2006)

elle camino said:


> we kissed so hard my lips are all busted and bruised and holyfuck everything about that was hot.


 

wow. sounds lovely dear!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Ha I dont know if that would contrevene with the clubhouse rules and *I dont want to seem like an attention seeking picture whore *



What's wrong with that? It works for me.....


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2006)

oh yeah, my confession...

i confess i'm fed up with the snow today...i had an appointment i've been waiting months for and had to cancel it because the roads were so effing bad. THEN i slipped and fell when leaving the stupid store my mother insisted on stopping at. not a good day.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I SEE NO CANS EVER
> AND GO INSANE WHEN PEOPLE TALK ABOUT THEM
> 
> *contains self*
> ...



Take a deep breath. you're hyperventilating. Luckily you've got several cans of Sprite to sip on while you calm down.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 7, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol - I like you Cutey



I like you too Green Eyes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Take a deep breath. you're hyperventilating. Luckily you've got several cans of Sprite to sip on while you calm down.



Can I have diet coke instead?


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Are we missing a pertinent piece of the pie here?


take one pie
cut in half
name one half 'elle' and the other half 'cute boy'.
smash together repeatedly. 



also let's talk about stubble burn and how it hurts a lot. cripes. 
dating a guy with a beard for 3 years left me really spoiled.

edit - also! fans of my lip ring take note: it's gone.

edit edit - wait. i still can't see the cans. what the heck is going on here?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Can I have diet coke instead?



They're not brown cans, duh!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2006)

*pitches fit over not getting her way (diet coke)*


*suffers severe caffiene withdrawal*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

elle camino said:


> also let's talk about stubble burn and how it hurts a lot. cripes.
> dating a guy with a beard for 3 years left me really spoiled.



I emphathize. Stubbly man face + fleshy belly = Me scratching itchy spot on belly all day today.

Tell us more about this boy.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I emphathize. Stubbly man face + fleshy belly = Me scratching itchy spot on belly all day today.
> 
> Tell us more about this boy.




*drums finger tips together lightly* Yeesssssss, tell ussss lovely!! :batting: :batting:


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2006)

holy cow NOW I see them.
LOOK AT ALL MY CANS! wow!

ok anyways about the boy: go to the first page of my friends on myspace, and click on the viking eating a donut.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 7, 2006)

elle camino said:


> edit - also! fans of my lip ring take note: it's gone.



Did he swallow it?


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2006)

kind of!
just the little bead that holds it together.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 7, 2006)

I confess I don't want to go to a Christmas party tonight because the people who are going to be there are dumbasses.


----------



## SchecterFA (Dec 7, 2006)

I confess that I've spent probably a week without internet due to moving. I still don't have cable installed at my new house.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2006)

YAY you're back!
also every time i see your signature i think it says 'elle camino's boob', for a split second.


----------



## SchecterFA (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah, sorry I dropped off the face of the Earth ( Dim. board ) for a while. Not sure when internet is getting installed where I'm at.


Also : got a 125 CC motorscooter. Now I have a way to work.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 7, 2006)

It's freaking COLD in Oklahoma..24 for the high today..like 6 with the wind chill..supposed to be 12 degrees tonight...12!!!!!

We went from 120 in the summer to 12..and it's not even winter yet.

Lord have mercy on my soul


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2006)

i confess that i really really really REALLY love the movie chitty chitty bang bang. lots!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 7, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess that i really really really REALLY love the movie chitty chitty bang bang. lots!!!



That was actually written by Ian Fleming of James Bond fame.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> That was actually written by Ian Fleming of James Bond fame.


i did not know that. it is marvelous, and i'm glad it's on tv right now. yay!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2006)

^^I have the VHS movie of it- and the Wizard of OZ


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 7, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i did not know that.



*MY NAME IS BLACKJACK

I AM MADE OF RANDOM TRIVIA AND HORNY*


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> *MY NAME IS BLACKJACK
> 
> I AM MADE OF RANDOM TRIVIA AND HORNY*


duh.

from now on, all my questions will be directed to you.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> That was actually written by Ian Fleming of James Bond fame.


Dang! You beat me to it...

(Uh, oh...I just _know_ someone's going to twist _that_ around...)



(Eek...that last comment, too!)


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2006)

me = :wubu: 

<----- DORK


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 7, 2006)

supersoup said:


> me = :wubu:



If I may ask, :wubu: at whom?


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 7, 2006)

I confess that as I was about to shut the computer down for the night, I told my parrots, "Okay guys, time for bed."

My african grey responded, "You're crazy."

It Was Awesome. ...and eerily perceptive. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 8, 2006)

So um....this is a good one.

Last night I dreamed that I got into my red sheer teddy, got all dolled up, and recorded myself singing "Santa Baby" while continuously running my hands all over my breasts, thighs, ass, and belly. I then posted said recording online, and gave the link to Dims. 

I now actually want to do this. But:
a) I'm not convinced there's enough bandwidth in the WORLD for that; and
b) I'm not sure I want to know what the sound of every Dims FA simultaneously imploding is like.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So um....this is a good one.
> 
> Last night I dreamed that I got into my red sheer teddy, got all dolled up, and recorded myself singing "Santa Baby" while continuously running my hands all over my breasts, thighs, ass, and belly. I then posted said recording online, and gave the link to Dims.
> 
> ...



Now that's just a nasty tease, woman.


(Thank god for imagination, though)


----------



## supersoup (Dec 8, 2006)

it snowed all night and looks gorgeous, but i don't want to unload trucks in this.

i just took pictures before i showered for work, and i'm already prepared for the next show your assets day, bwaahahahaaaa!!

and last but not least, i confess i woke up in a marvelous mood today!!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 8, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> I confess that as I was about to shut the computer down for the night, I told my parrots, "Okay guys, time for bed."
> 
> My african grey responded, "You're crazy."
> 
> It Was Awesome. ...and eerily perceptive. Just thought I'd share.




I confess that I want to pet sit your bird. Those are some amazing animals. An old boss of mine had one, and it could mock the sound of the telephone ringing. Used to piss her off royally.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 8, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> I confess that I want to pet sit your bird. Those are some amazing animals. An old boss of mine had one, and it could mock the sound of the telephone ringing. Used to piss her off royally.



Someday I will give you the vast list of what noises this young bird confuses, or otherwise amuses me with. It is just amazing. You know that button on the side of your motorola phone that goes *beedooloop* to change sound preferences? 
I have to check every single time.
There are SO many. And you may petsit, you'd have a ball.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 8, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> Someday I will give you the vast list of what noises this young bird confuses, or otherwise amuses me with. It is just amazing. You know that button on the side of your motorola phone that goes *beedooloop* to change sound preferences?
> I have to check every single time.
> There are SO many. And you may petsit, you'd have a ball.




And they live to be, like, 80 years old or something crazy like that. There's a lost one floating around Richmond somewhere, I see the flyers all the time. SUCH cool animals...


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

I confess that I have a sore throat today.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 8, 2006)

I confess my job's pissing me off. No weekend off for me. Ugh.


----------



## Michelle (Dec 8, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> Someday I will give you the vast list of what noises this young bird confuses, or otherwise amuses me with. It is just amazing. You know that button on the side of your motorola phone that goes *beedooloop* to change sound preferences?
> I have to check every single time.
> There are SO many. And you may petsit, you'd have a ball.


 
Birds might well be the most comical pets I've ever owned. They certainly interact differently than a cat or dog - once you become a member of their flock, life never is the same. My birds make me laugh many times every single day.


----------



## Mini (Dec 8, 2006)

I confess that I made the worst coffee *ever* this morning. Holy shit does it suck.

Yes, I still finished the pot. But I didn't enjoy it.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 8, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> So um....this is a good one.
> 
> Last night I dreamed that I got into my red sheer teddy, got all dolled up, and recorded myself singing "Santa Baby" while continuously running my hands all over my breasts, thighs, ass, and belly. I then posted said recording online, and gave the link to Dims.
> 
> ...


If you do this, I will to Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas while wearing a purple something. Then we can get Renaissance in blue and "Jingle Bell Rcok!" We can make a video and outsell all those gals on the PaySite!! All proceeds would go the Conrad, mochiron!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 8, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> If you do this, I will to Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas while wearing a purple something. Then we can get Renaissance in blue and "Jingle Bell Rcok!" We can make a video and outsell all those gals on the PaySite!! All proceeds would go the Conrad, mochiron!


I confess I'm not sure how I got volunteered for this, but I don't have any blue lingerie. So I guess that means I need a Christmas present before this can go down (hint, hint).


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 8, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I'm not sure how I got volunteered for this, but I don't have any blue lingerie. So I guess that means I need a Christmas present before this can go down (hint, hint).


You got volunteered because I wanna see you in something blue. But I guess this fits Raihna better, though. Ok, Renaissance, you grab something green. Same song though. I got big ideas for this! BIG!!!

PS. Raihna, brush up on Silver Bells


----------



## supersoup (Dec 8, 2006)

i confess i'm way pissed at management at work. my department busted it's collective ass this week to get all freight processed and out, and they are making us all work tomorrow anyways. eff you blue badges!!!


----------



## Stormy (Dec 8, 2006)

This slew of confessions is in response to this.



Boteroesque Babe said:


> Best confession ever! Unless the dude kills you and no one ever finds your body. In which case... most foreboding confession, ever!
> 
> I can't even imagine this, Stormy, and I hope you'll be back with regular updates. (Also, 'cause I'll be a little worried, if we don't hear any more from you.)


I confess that Im in love  with Michigan! 

I rented a truck and towed my car here, camping a night in Illinois along the way. I didnt have any problems until the last several miles. I love to travel, have driven all over most of the U.S. and had only been lost once, in New York City, but that was 10 years ago, before Mapquest, which has generally been a reliable travel aid for me but this time lead me down a dead end, non-maintained road where the truck got stuck in sand. This is a remote area, sparsely populated and many of the residences are hunting camps, usually vacant. I couldnt get a signal on my cell phone. I walked up the road a bit and down a long driveway and came upon four guys sitting around a campfire drinking beer  my favorite kind of guys   asked for help and they seemed happy to oblige. We had to remove my car, which wasnt easy since it was completely packed with stuff, including a cage full of chickens, and the tow dolly, and then after about an hour of digging and pushing the truck was backed up enough for one of them to tow it into their driveway with his truck, get it turned around, then they escorted me back to pavement and helped reattach the dolly and my car. What nice guys. They wouldnt take any money, I feel kind of bad that they did all that work for nothing, when they were relaxing and partying. I thought about offering weed since they seemed like people who might enjoy it but decided it was too risky and besides most of my stash was buried deep in the back of the truck. Hopefully they got some manly enjoyment out of assisting a damsel in distress to make up for the interruption in their festivities. So then I drove to where I could get a cell signal, called my friend and got accurate directions. The next day the satellite TV installer had to call twice to find me. I think its cool that even if someone had my address they probably wouldnt be able to find me.

A week after I got here, my phone/Internet (dialup  ugh) went out and wasnt fixed for a week, which the phone company acted like was no big deal, typical for this area or something. I was freaking out since Im dependent upon Internet access for income. So then I got broadband Internet via satellite which is about the same price as phone+dialup, both of which I was then able to cancel. If the electricity starts going out for any length of time Ill get a generator. Nothing can stop me from living happily ever after in my paradise! 

It is weird getting to know someone online and sharing so much, without actually being together, and then you meet and its a confusing mix of stranger/good friend.

I also confess that I had sex   once.  It pretty much sucked because I couldnt have an orgasm, as usual during sex with another person, even though I can have them quickly, easily and repeatedly anytime I want to by myself, and was too uncomfortable to take my shirt off because my body is disgusting. My friend is CRAZY -- on medication, might be locked up someday insane. I dont think hes a danger to others, just himself, so doubt Im at risk of him killing me or anything like that. And he smokes more weed than I do! Its amazing. But youd never know any of this about him from his appearance or public lifestyle; hes totally professional, brilliant, educated, good social skills, always had good jobs and seemingly done the responsible thing and stuff. He admits hes crazy but says Im just as much so, but I think Im just a weird loner, and at least I dont need drugs to function. I'd like to try sex again, but he says I/we are not ready and doesnt want to until/unless I feel comfortable enough around him to fully relax. I told you hes CRAZY  what guy turns down sex, especially with someone hes attracted to (until he sees my stomach and breasts anyway, then he may not be anymore) and cares about? But Ive been reading some posts of his on a mental health forum and he wrote that with the new medications he recently started he cant get an erection so I think thats mostly the real reason were not having sex. I asked him if he was having any negative side effects and he said no, doesnt want to admit it to me I guess and doesnt know I read that other forum. Hes a great friend anyway even if we never have sex again, found an awesome place for me to live, by far the best Ive been in and I feel like I'm finally home. And he loves to buy me gifts, useful stuff mostly for fixing up my house, never frivolous crap which I wouldnt appreciate. He knows me so well.

Ive gained about 10 pounds since Ive been here, and I believe that my friend honestly does not care about my size, just my health. Hes not really into fat or weight gain, but prefers a slightly fuller figure and is much more concerned with mental compatibility and personality than physical appearance, the first guy Ive ever personally known who really feels that way. Its great not having to worry about him wishing I were smaller or bigger or losing interest if I gain or lose weight, both of which I do frequently. Hes also the only guy Ive mentioned my eating disorders to, although he doesnt know nearly the extent of them, or that I used to weigh a lot more than I do now. He even researched eating disorders on his own to learn more about me.

The forest is awesome, absolutely breathtakingly beautiful. My dogs love it too, and we explore it almost every day and never see another person or vehicle out there. The picture below is an example of the kinds of roads/paths we travel, although its all covered in snow now. Ive already been lost a couple of times but thats cool because its teaching me to pay more attention to natural landmarks and get more in touch with my natural instincts, and I will become thoroughly familiar with the forest all around here. 

Sometimes Im kind of surprised Im still alive, with all the stuff Ive done to myself and situations Ive gotten myself into. Maybe Im not, and this is my paradise afterlife. 

I hope you all have been and are doing splendidly as well. I have a lot of posts to catch up on around here. 

My profile picture is now of my rooster, Eggbert, with his flock in their magnificent new home.  

View attachment path.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2006)

I confess to feeling down for several days and almost called my ex bf tonight..... Im glad I let common sense prevail


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 8, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> And they live to be, like, 80 years old or something crazy like that. There's a lost one floating around Richmond somewhere, I see the flyers all the time. SUCH cool animals...



Yeah, I've read that they can live that long. My Grey, Felix (a girl, named before we found out her gender, so it stuck), has just turned two. She's got a way to go, lol. I just hope she doesn't lose her goofiness. She is so intelligent, it just blows my mind.



Michelle said:


> Birds might well be the most comical pets I've ever owned. They certainly interact differently than a cat or dog - once you become a member of their flock, life never is the same. My birds make me laugh many times every single day.



So right you are! They really are different once you're part of the flock. I feel pretty lucky that these guys count me in. Definitely very comical companions, there's a lot of giggling around here, both human and avian. I'm happy to hear you've got your own flock too... occasionally I feel like such a bird geek, but I just can't help myself sometimes.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 8, 2006)

Good to see you back (and alive!), Stormy. Enjoyed reading that. If all the posts here were half as interesting, I'd really end up spending all my time reading here.


----------



## Tina (Dec 8, 2006)

Stormy! I remember your last post before you left and wondered if you were all settled in yet or not. What gorgeous trees! Your chickens and roosters look happy in your profile pic, too. I enjoyed reading your post, and am glad that your trip was good (until the end, and even then it was good in the sense that you were able to see that the people where you live now aren't too stand-offish to help someone. I'm also glad that you have a friend there and that you feel like you are truly home. I'm happy for you, Stormy.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 9, 2006)

I confess that I have managed to get the Dryer working again.  I had to cut off the bad wiring and then trim it down and then link it together again and pray that it worked out. I am no electrician. This definitely aint a fun job. It's not even my Dryer. It's my wife's Aunt and Uncle's. Luckily, after much aggravation and determination I succeeded. It took a lot of tries. I was worried that I was going to possibly electricute myself.  I had gotten a shock not too long ago when I had to fix it before. This time I relocated the wiring somewhat higher. I think the dryer gets so very hot and the black electrical tape gets too hot and then the Dryer ceases to work.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 9, 2006)

I confess that I've been a VERRRRRRY bad boy. While in search of a can of soup for lunch, I discovered a wayward box of Girl Scout cookies in the back of the pantry. I have since put a tasty end to it's incessant calling of my name.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 9, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> And they live to be, like, 80 years old or something crazy like that. There's a lost one floating around Richmond somewhere, I see the flyers all the time. SUCH cool animals...



That lost bird doesn't respond to Salome, does it? My aunt lived in Richmond with her big green girl, who did used to get out of cages rather easily. After she got out and nibbled an antique dresser to bits (in addition to her biting habit), new parent candidates were carefully interviewed, since aunt and uncle were suddenly going to be moving a lot, and suspected Salome wouldn't tolerate it.

That would be a coincidence if it was her! I remember Salome getting scolded and put on the kitchen perch (we were in the other room) once when she bit too hard. She clambered up on the shoulder marching her out and hunched her head and said "Bummmmmer." She also imitated my aunt calling my uncle perfectly. Poor Bob was always running in to discover it was Salome's little joke. Birds fascinate me.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 9, 2006)

i confess i need to work on not making completely idiotic faces in the pictures i take.

:doh:


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 9, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess i need to work on not making completely idiotic faces in the pictures i take.
> 
> :doh:



Ha they are cute and liberated and you know it


----------



## Aliena (Dec 9, 2006)

I confess, I have a pain in my arse that is killing me!! :doh:


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2006)

Poor Aliena Arse.


----------



## ripley (Dec 9, 2006)

Aliena said:


> I confess, I have a pain in my arse that is killing me!! :doh:


That's no way to talk about Tina!


(but it looks like she didn't get it, so we're safe  )


----------



## supersoup (Dec 9, 2006)

oy!!! tonight was marvelous, and i never left the house.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 9, 2006)

Spill it, girlie!


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2006)

ripley said:


> That's no way to talk about Tina!
> 
> 
> (but it looks like she didn't get it, so we're safe  )



Har, har, rip. Keep it up, funny woman.






Why, I oughtta!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 9, 2006)

Aliena said:


> I confess, I have a pain in my arse that is killing me!! :doh:


Dump him, then!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 9, 2006)

I confess that I've been online Christmas shopping all morning, and so far have only found things that *I* want.


----------



## Mini (Dec 9, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I've been online Christmas shopping all morning, and so far have only found things that *I* want.



The only way I ever get what I want for Christmas is if I buy it for myself. 

Really, the spirit of giving works best when one applies it inward. If you're happy with the things YOU have, you're more likely to spread the cheer.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 9, 2006)

My head is kiling me, and I am sad to say that it wasn;t from my part-ay last night...I only had one Long Island. How crappy is that? To go out, show some self control, and STILL wake up feeling like ass?!

This is way more of a complaint so I have to throw a confession in here somewhere. Ahhh...I am a grouch the first thirty minutes after I wake up. Doesn't EVER matter what time it may be.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm sure he must be about 100 years old now and half made of plastic.. but Engelbert Humperdinck in those Gifts.com ads makes my happy bits feel kinda tingly. It's just so wrong.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 9, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm sure he must be about 100 years old now and half made of plastic.. but Engelbert Humperdinck in those Gifts.com ads makes my happy bits feel kinda tingly. It's just so wrong.



So I sang you to sleep, after the lovin'....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have been trying to figure out for the last couple of weeks what fa_man_stan's avatar pic reminds me of.



Finally, I realized.

I think it's the headgear.  

View attachment fa_man_stans_av_pic.jpg


View attachment remindsmeof.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Dec 9, 2006)

i confess that i am dreading wrapping all these effing christmas gifts. someone come do it with me, eh?


----------



## supersoup (Dec 9, 2006)

i just watched a short video of my goddaughter i had on my camera, and i confess i miss her something awful right now!!! so cute!!


----------



## ripley (Dec 9, 2006)

When I went Christmas shopping today I bought myself a creme brulee cheesecake. It was expensive and I shouldn't have done it when I have gifts to buy. My confession? It's orgasmically good and I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> The only way I ever get what I want for Christmas is if I buy it for myself.



Start doing like me and ask for gift certificates- loudly and repeatedly, if needed


----------



## elle camino (Dec 9, 2006)

i'm ass over teakettle for him, and it's just never going to work. it's pointless. 
and this feeling is so weird and...novel, i guess. i've never had two such extreme emotions firing on all cylinders at once, like this. the clash between being so hopelessly over the moon for someone, and at the same time being entirely certain that it will never, ever work out is just fucking gutwrenching. i honestly feel physically nauseous. 
ugh.


----------



## Ericthonius (Dec 9, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i'm ass over teakettle for him, and it's just never going to work...




The beautiful ones... You always seem to lose...

-Prince






(_I know exactly how you feel. It's the most terrible and at the same time, the most wonderfullest feeling in the whole-fuckin-world. Give in to the temptation, submit to your desires or you'll never rest._)


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i'm ass over teakettle for him, and it's just never going to work. it's pointless.
> and this feeling is so weird and...novel, i guess. i've never had two such extreme emotions firing on all cylinders at once, like this. the clash between being so hopelessly over the moon for someone, and at the same time being entirely certain that it will never, ever work out is just fucking gutwrenching. i honestly feel physically nauseous.
> ugh.



Elle, I don't know the reasons why it won't work, but when Biggie and I first met -- right before, even -- we both kind of hoped we wouldn't click, because it just seemed so impossible with the 3,100+ miles between us. That was September of 2004, and the thing is, we really did click, and bit by bit we have worked it out to the point where we will be married next May and living together next August. But it's not been easy.

I'm not saying you should force something if it doesn't seem like a good thing, but more to never say never, because you never know.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 9, 2006)

My conversation with a 16 y/o anorectic on a MySpace board... She's the quoted one:



> Ðªì§ÿ&#8482; wrote:
> ...
> Um.
> Going to pretend that didn't just happen.
> ...



I volunteered at a nursing home for years. I know lots of fat old people. I live next to a retirement community. Fat old people abound.



> and usually they are not going to get much older because they are dying from heart problems



Cite your source please... 




> And actually
> 
> I didn't say "fat" people
> 
> I said obese people



Obese is nothing more than a scare tactic word which has its definition changing every ten minutes. Fat is fat. 

"Obesity"/fatness doesn't kill people. Being thin doesn't kill people. Poor eating and physical habits, along with congenital diseases and illnesses, kill people. It's absurd to think being 400 lbs. is a death sentence for a healthy person in the same way thinking that someone who weighs an ideal weight is safe from all illnesses. There are comorbidities at extreme weights, high or low, but on a relative extreme low or high (being 95 lbs. at 5' 5", or say, 250 lbs.) is hardly a danger. 

And this comes to another point... The media tries to scare us with eating disorders and obesity both. If you so vehemently disagree with the media about eating disorders, just maybe they're not being forthright about being fat?

(Do I think it sank? I'm not getting my hopes up.)


----------



## elle camino (Dec 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> Elle, I don't know the reasons why it won't work


i'll just quit being cryptic, then, and lay it all out. 
we met about 2 months ago, and really clicked. we've made out a few times, but we've never been on a proper date. he's never really asked me to go out anywhere with him, we always just randomly meet up at different places and end up going home together. 
he's a pretty busy guy with a lot of social stuff going on - he's in two bands, one of which tours pretty regularly, he does standup comedy when he's not playing shows, and he also has a monthly semipro wrestling gig. naturally, he's always surrounded by women who know exactly how talented and funny he is, and he's less than a year out of a long term relationship with a girl he STILL plays in a band with. so i have a hard time convincing myself that i'm not just one of several girls he's messing around with.
and at this point in my life, i'm not trying to pretend i want less out of him than i actually do. i'm certainly not driving at marriage or anything, but i really, sincerely am falling for this guy and i know i'm incapable of keeping it as casual as it's been. 
but i feel like at this point, he's made it clear (via his not asking me out on any actual dates, etc.) that it's going to be casual or nothing at all. 
so, i guess it's nothing at all.

fuck this hurts, though. aside from the nausea, i just can't concentrate on anything at all. i feel like i'm losing it a little bit, and i loathe not being in control of myself.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 9, 2006)

I just came back from one of my mother's sex toy parties.

Even as a non-participant, it was fun.


And it's left me utterly beat, man. I'm headed straight to bed, and I think that this'll be the earliest I've gotten to sleep since... hell, I don't even know when.


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2006)

elle camino said:


> but i feel like at this point, he's made it clear (via his not asking me out on any actual dates, etc.) that it's going to be casual or nothing at all. so, i guess it's nothing at all.
> 
> fuck this hurts, though. aside from the nausea, i just can't concentrate on anything at all. i feel like i'm losing it a little bit, and i loathe not being in control of myself.



Oh, shit. Okay, this is way too familiar territory. For almost the first half of my life it was nothing but unrequited love. Damn, that shit sucks. Hard. You're worthy of being more, Elle, which I'm sure you know.

What will you do?

BJ, what, exactly, at the party wore you out?  And does it feel odd to go to a sex toy party with your mom?


----------



## elle camino (Dec 10, 2006)

good question, tina my dear.
most likely i will try my best to put him out of my mind, and let him contact me if he wants to. at which point i'll probably just act like a mope until he flees while muttering something about women being crazy, and i'll add him to my growing list of almosts. 

i could say something a lot more posi, but i might as well be honest.


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2006)

I prefer honestly, always, even if I don't like what is being said.

And honestly, I think that is likely the best alternative, if you don't feel he would be receptive to you asking him why he doesn't seem to mind a romp in the sack but never asks you out. I remember too many years spent in misery because I was too painfully shy to take some sort of action. It sucks.


----------



## Esme (Dec 10, 2006)

IC that I had a much better time last night than I thought I would. I generally dislike going to wedding receptions, but last night's was fun, and I felt like I looked fairly okay too. Double bonus!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> BJ, what, exactly, at the party wore you out?  And does it feel odd to go to a sex toy party with your mom?



I was laughing my ass off so hard at times, and afterwards while my mother was in one of the bedrooms taking orders, the girls who owned the apartment put on music. I couldn't help but dance. It was _Elvis_, for chrissakes, *Elvis*!

And it was a bit odd, but not too bad. A lot of fun, really, and I managed to slip in a couple of jokes, playing off of what she said.

I also managed to get a few laughs from this line:

"Holy fuck, Ma, I didn't know you had double-headed dildos!:blink: "


----------



## Esme (Dec 10, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I was laughing my ass off so hard at times, and afterwards while my mother was in one of the bedrooms taking orders, the girls who owned the apartment put on music. I couldn't help but dance. It was _Elvis_, for chrissakes, *Elvis*!
> 
> And it was a bit odd, but not too bad. A lot of fun, really, and I managed to slip in a couple of jokes, playing off of what she said.
> 
> ...




Now THAT is my kind of "Take Your Child to Work" story! LOL!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 10, 2006)

I confess that I just spent a lot, lot, lot of money downloading music at iTunes.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 10, 2006)

I confess that I know some people are getting me amazing gifts for Christmas but I have NO IDEA what to get for them.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 10, 2006)

elle camino said:


> good question, tina my dear.
> most likely i will try my best to put him out of my mind, and let him contact me if he wants to. at which point i'll probably just act like a mope until he flees while muttering something about women being crazy, and i'll add him to my growing list of almosts.
> 
> i could say something a lot more posi, but i might as well be honest.



I admire you being honest about it all, Elle. I also wanted to throw the idea out there (just for the halibut), especially if you feel like you have nothing to lose...why not say how you feel? I know that the world tells you that's hopelessly uncool, but dammit--your feelings are worth something. The only thing is you have to be prepared for nothing to change because of what you've said, but still... Might be easier to move on, in the end, if you feel like you gave it a shot.

Or maybe that's not at all the way that'd be best. Sometimes it is best to just remove yourself, as you say. I don't have any answers. Been there too. It sucks ass. All I know is, life is short and there is no shame in liking someone!! Just wanted to reiterate that idea. He'd be lucky to have you


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

ic that probly the last... well 4 or so rounds of shots at the blub last night were to many... good times ^_^


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2006)

ic that probly the last... well 4 or so rounds of shots at the club last night were to many... good times ^_^


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I was laughing my ass off so hard at times, and afterwards while my mother was in one of the bedrooms taking orders, the girls who owned the apartment put on music. I couldn't help but dance. It was _Elvis_, for chrissakes, *Elvis*!
> 
> And it was a bit odd, but not too bad. A lot of fun, really, and I managed to slip in a couple of jokes, playing off of what she said.
> 
> ...



You lead an unusual life, Blackjack.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> You lead an unusual life, Blackjack.



Wouldn't really want it any other way.


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2006)

Can't say I blame you -- would be boring. Your mom sounds like a real character.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 10, 2006)

i confess i'm bored out of my mind. i really need to wrap presents but i can't bring myself to lug everything out of hiding and get to it. bahhh!!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 10, 2006)

IC that if this certain someone doesn't get onto a messenger system soon so that I can send them these files, then they're not getting them at all.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm trying to make enchiladas again..hopefully they turn out ok this time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2006)

^^^ mmmmmm enchiladas...:eat2: 

My ex-bf called me up last night and apologized. I let him and even told him I missed him......

I confess I needed his apology to feel better about myself and that bothers me most


----------



## Mini (Dec 10, 2006)

Despite not having practiced in quite a few weeks, my left-handed writing is now as fast and as legible as my right-handed writing. This is odd.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 10, 2006)

I confess I read a totally scathing farewell letter to Detroit from the culture editor at a city independent paper that made me so angry. So I wrote and submitted a swarthy letter in response, and I feel tons better. 

I've just had it with people who are so self-righteous and entitled that they feel they have the right to dis on Detroit because they can't handle it. It's like kicking someone when they're already down. And those of us who are left have to keep on goin' and pick up the pieces. _Bitch.*_

*I feel extra better now.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> Despite not having practiced in quite a few weeks, my left-handed writing is now as fast and as legible as my right-handed writing. This is odd.


I confess I CALLED IT!


----------



## Mini (Dec 10, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I read a totally scathing farewell letter to Detroit from the culture editor at a city independent paper that made me so angry. So I wrote and submitted a swarthy letter in response, and I feel tons better.
> 
> I've just had it with people who are so self-righteous and entitled that they feel they have the right to dis on Detroit because they can't handle it. It's like kicking someone when they're already down. And those of us who are left have to keep on goin' and pick up the pieces. _Bitch.*_
> 
> *I feel extra better now.



Hey, it's not his fault that Detroit is the asshole of the universe.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> Hey, it's not his fault that Detroit is the asshole of the universe.



Assholes aren't always bad things. Take yourself, for example. :kiss2:

And it was a woman.


----------



## Mini (Dec 10, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Assholes aren't always bad things. Take yourself, for example. :kiss2:
> 
> And it was a woman.



_Her_ fault, and thank you.


----------



## biodieselman (Dec 10, 2006)

Risible & I just finished watching "An Inconvenient Truth" & I'm feeling pretty good right now, my conscience is clear. I'm not saying I feel good about global warming but instead about the decision we made last year to stop our vehicle from contributing to global warming. Today I brewed up 80 gallons of recycled waste vegetable oil into biodiesel. It has been a year since my truck stopped contributing to global greenhouse gas. This batch of used cooking oil was soy bean oil, so with this 80 gallons of biodiesel I'm actually slightly reducing greenhouse gas. No money for oil companies & terrorist additionally feels pretty damn good just by its self. It's a good feeling knowing I help close the carbon cycle. Risible & I can only wish the government did their moral duty to help reduce global warming.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 11, 2006)

I confess I finally, after over 1,300 posts, got up the nerve to post a pic. Hell, I even brought the wife and kids along.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 11, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I confess I finally, after over 1,300 posts, got up the nerve to post a pic. Hell, I even brought the wife and kids along.


and it's an adorable picture!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 11, 2006)

AHHHHHH!!!! I HATE THE PHILOSOPHY PAPER!!! I DONT CARE WHY MARX AND BENJAMIN'S IDEAS REQUIRE EACH OTHER TO COEXIST!!!! STUPID ANGELUS NOVUS!!!! Ok, rant over, I feel better now.... back to writing


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 11, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> AHHHHHH!!!! I HATE THE PHILOSOPHY PAPER!!! I DONT CARE WHY MARX AND BENJAMIN'S IDEAS REQUIRE EACH OTHER TO COEXIST!!!! STUPID ANGELUS NOVUS!!!! Ok, rant over, I feel better now.... back to writing


Throw in something about cognitive dissonance. I have no idea if it's relevant or not, but that'll get you another page at least.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 11, 2006)

OMG I wish I could, it would make this paper so much easier. But really, the whole thing is I must relate this:






To Marx's materialism. The bridge is to be Benjamin's belief that it is the angel of history looking down on the rubble of the world, being blown forward by progress (Kant) and never able to reach absolute freedom (Hegel). So yea, somehow get 4 philosophical arguments in one paper... joy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Uhm...

:doh:

No further comment...


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 11, 2006)

just pulled my first all-nighter (cause, y'see, I have an exam in an hour and 20 minutes).

fucking swear I'll never do it again. X_X


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 11, 2006)

I hear ya. Except I did that shit for NO GOOD REASON...just was too busy gabbing away to go to sleep. NEVER again...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 11, 2006)

Your first all nighter? Rookie. This is my 8th so far this semester.

*Sigh.*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm officially sick. Snotty nose, sore throat..coughing..chest hurting..HAVE NO VOICE sick.

I have to use a damn sick day..I hate that this close to a holiday. It's wasteful..but crap..talking is my JOB..lol


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 11, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm officially sick. Snotty nose, sore throat..coughing..chest hurting..HAVE NO VOICE sick.



*Hands Misty cough drops, nasal spray, tissues, and a hot mug of green tea* Don't forget to gargle with warm salt water for that sore throat. Feel better.

I confess I hate my job and I don't want to go.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 11, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> just pulled my first all-nighter (cause, y'see, I have an exam in an hour and 20 minutes).
> 
> fucking swear I'll never do it again. X_X



Atta boy, somewhat inpowering when ya think about it, huh? I mean after the sleep deprivation goes away lol


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 11, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> just pulled my first all-nighter (cause, y'see, I have an exam in an hour and 20 minutes).
> 
> fucking swear I'll never do it again. X_X




Remedy : Full Throttle Fury. Octane Boost....WOWZAAAAA!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 11, 2006)

I must seriously sound like crap..cause my mom just called and said.."Sorry I have the wrong number" I said..no you don't mom and she hung up on me..lol

I called her back and she was like..you sounded like a man. Ok..if you've met me or talked to me..you know how sick I must be because I have a really high, sexy voice normally..lol

Good gravy!

Oh and non-drowsy medicine..completely knocked me out. That means I can't take anything for this crap during the day anymore.

*cries*


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 11, 2006)

I confess that the _Twilight Zone_ episode "And When the Sky Was Opened" _*really *_creeped me out.

Link goes to a video of it.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 11, 2006)

I confess that today marks the day I've had the creepiest online HNG request. 

PM if you really wanna know, but, think REALLY hard about it first. Some things might be better left alone. :blink:


----------



## supersoup (Dec 12, 2006)

i feel like craaaaaap.


----------



## Blimpy (Dec 12, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that today marks the day I've had the creepiest online HNG request.



What is HNG

I confess that even though I am in my 20's I still love all of those MTV shows.


----------



## Mini (Dec 12, 2006)

I confess that I like being right, and I usually am.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 12, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that the _Twilight Zone_ episode "And When the Sky Was Opened" _*really *_creeped me out.
> 
> Link goes to a video of it.



Now, what did you go and make me watch _that _for, Blackjack?


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 12, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> .
> 
> .




Blackjack...?


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 12, 2006)

> .
> 
> 
> .



*NOOOO!!!!!*


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 12, 2006)

Blimpy said:


> What is HNG
> 
> I confess that even though I am in my 20's I still love all of those MTV shows.


Horny Net Geek


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2006)

YAY NEW REGINA SPEKTOR VIDEO!
she makes me much a happy girl.
and she looks so pretty in this!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NBArHgZntE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NBArHgZntE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NBArHgZntE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NBArHgZntE
click one!


----------



## Ivy (Dec 12, 2006)

ohh man, you and me both sistah.



elle camino said:


> YAY NEW REGINA SPEKTOR VIDEO!
> she makes me much a happy girl.
> and she looks so pretty in this!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NBArHgZntE
> ...


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2006)

it also doesnt hurt that that's probably my favorite song of hers thus far.
i saw her play at an instore before this album came out, and i heard it there for the first time and i swear to god i got a little teary. out of sheer happiness. 

wow i am a dork.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 12, 2006)

I finally got around to looking at my messageboard profile and such, and discovered the feedback (rep) portion.
I'd like to apologize to all those who left me a note when they repped me, since I only now found the notes.
:doh: 

-Rusty


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2006)

haha i did that same thing when i first figured out about rep!
i spent like an hour sending everyone PMs.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 12, 2006)

elle camino said:


> haha i did that same thing when i first figured out about rep!
> i spent like an hour sending everyone PMs.


Wait, it's good rep etiquette to PM those that repped you?

:doh:

To all those that have repped me - thank you  And I'm sorry I didn't thank you earlier.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2006)

no no no! apparantly it's totally unnecessary, albeit welcome and polite.
that's the cute part.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 12, 2006)

elle camino said:


> no no no! apparantly it's totally unnecessary, albeit welcome and polite.
> that's the cute part.



Oh, okay. Some day I'll get around to being as cute as you, Elle. :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 12, 2006)

elle camino said:


> YAY NEW REGINA SPEKTOR VIDEO!
> she makes me much a happy girl.
> and she looks so pretty in this!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NBArHgZntE
> ...



I'm a newb to the Regina Spektor appreciation club.. I saw her on the Tonight show a month or so ago and fell in love. These are my favorite Regina links on youtube:

Live on the Tonight show singing "Fidelity": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PUsiYR3FWc&mode=related&search=

Live on Conan singing "Fidelity": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aI-...ktor cannon fidelity live myspace scene indie

Live at Tower records - a clip of "Better" (my favorite song): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5TX...ktor cannon fidelity live myspace scene indie

Six more minutes at Tower Records... no one has ever sounded so charming using the F word! A hodgepodge of clips: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1onW...ktor cannon fidelity live myspace scene indie

Videos for "Us": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goS_...ktor cannon fidelity live myspace scene indie

and "Ode to Divorce": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BVH...ktor cannon fidelity live myspace scene indie


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2006)

oh man.
best post ever. that conan clip is awesome.
her voice is just fucking immaculate, isn't it?


----------



## Carrie (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh yooohoooo, activistfatgirl..... :batting: 

It finally happened. One flaky man too many, and poof! This morning I woke up gay. We can finally be together! :smitten:




P.S. What happens next? Do I get a pretty pink satin sash to wear? Roadside assistance? A pin? Anything?


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh yooohoooo, activistfatgirl..... :batting:
> 
> It finally happened. One flaky man too many, and poof! This morning I woke up gay. We can finally be together! :smitten:
> 
> ...



Roadside assistance... lol 
Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh yooohoooo, activistfatgirl..... :batting:
> 
> It finally happened. One flaky man too many, and poof! This morning I woke up gay. We can finally be together! :smitten:
> 
> ...



*clasps hands in joy!*
Oh god, I don't know if I'm dykey enough to get you a pink sash, you're the one with farm animals, woman!

Here's what we'll do. We'll honor the start of your gayness (and soon love-shacking up with me) by taking you out to the gay club and watching marathon episodes of L Word. I want to make sure your gayness "sticks" before I sell off my belongings and move wherever it is you live.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> *clasps hands in joy!*
> Oh god, I don't know if I'm dykey enough to get you a pink sash, you're the one with farm animals, woman!


*lower lip quivers*
But.... but.... but.... I really _want_ a pink satin sash. And what other occasion in my life will call for one? 



activistfatgirl said:


> Here's what we'll do. We'll honor the start of your gayness (and soon love-shacking up with me) by taking you out to the gay club and watching marathon episodes of L Word.


L Word? I don't even know what that is! This is so exciting, it's like a whole new culture that you read about in National Geographic! 



activistfatgirl said:


> I want to make sure your gayness "sticks" before I sell off my belongings and move wherever it is you live.



That'll be easy - just encourage me to continue interacting with flaky men, as a sort of gay reinforcer. 

And, of course, give me the good lovin' every night, sweet thang.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> *lower lip quivers*
> But.... but.... but.... I really _want_ a pink satin sash. And what other occasion in my life will call for one?



Please, for crying out loud, get her the sash. I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> *clasps hands in joy!*
> Oh god, I don't know if I'm dykey enough to get you a pink sash, you're the one with farm animals, woman!
> 
> Here's what we'll do. We'll honor the start of your gayness (and soon love-shacking up with me) by taking you out to the gay club and watching marathon episodes of L Word. I want to make sure your gayness "sticks" before I sell off my belongings and move wherever it is you live.


 If I bring goodies, can I watch the L Word with you? I've always wanted to watch it with someone who could get into it as much as I did.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 12, 2006)

Ok Proposal Two includes a sleepover with an L Word marathon (and maybe But I'm a Cheerleader!). Men will not be referenced unless they are tales of woe and heartbreak. All women who are open to this are welcome.

To honor Carrie's rising phoenix moment I will seal our love with a pearl pink sash (though I may need to illicit some sewing help from the rest of the board).


_Look at the native born lesbian in her natural environment. Watch how she sips delicately at her soy latte and bitches about how much her real estate tax is and how her new girlfriend Sally brought over her toothbrush after the second date. Oh look! She's pulling out an old issue of On Our Back! A rare find!_


----------



## Carrie (Dec 12, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Please, for crying out loud, get her the sash. I'm so happy for you both.



YOU, I like.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> _Look at the native born lesbian in her natural environment. Watch how she sips delicately at her soy latte and bitches about how much her real estate tax is and how her new girlfriend Sally brought over her toothbrush after the second date. Oh look! She's pulling out an old issue of On Our Back! A rare find!_



You're so cute and funny. Come snuggle me now and whisper wicked things in my ear. :wubu: 


P.S. I'll wear my sash!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> P.S. I'll wear my sash!



I'm _really_ warming up to this sash idea. I've a tiara too, you naughty, naughty princess, you.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm _really_ warming up to this sash idea. I've a tiara too, you naughty, naughty princess, you.



Ooooh. But will you let me stroke your royal mantle?  







(Apparently I make a very trampy lesbian. Who knew.)


----------



## Mini (Dec 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> (Apparently I make a very trampy lesbian. Who knew.)



It would have been my guess.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Ooooh. But will you let me stroke your royal mantle?
> (Apparently I make a very trampy lesbian. Who knew.)



So did I just have a dream or walk into chat... this is what happens when you near 3,000 posts


----------



## Carrie (Dec 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> It would have been my guess.



You know me too well, punkin.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 12, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> So did I just have a dream or walk into chat... this is what happens when you near 3,000 posts



What, change sexual orientation or become trampy? Or both? 

Either way, watch out, pal - you're only 2700ish posts away!


----------



## Tina (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm really enjoying listening to those UTube videos. She's very talented, and her voice is lovely. She doesn't need a studio to make her sound better, which is something very few of the supposed pop divas can say.

Thanks for posting those, Elle and Laura.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2006)

i'm so glad you like her, tina!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 12, 2006)

I confess that Christmas came early and I'm loving my new coat.


----------



## jamie (Dec 12, 2006)

You totally have to include All Over Me in with your viewing material. My first girl crush ever was on Lucy, the pink-haired girl..and for relativity's sake, she is also on the L-Word. If you haven't seen it already, put it on your list. (And her girlfriend has a great mouth).




activistfatgirl said:


> Ok Proposal Two includes a sleepover with an L Word marathon (and maybe But I'm a Cheerleader!). Men will not be referenced unless they are tales of woe and heartbreak. All women who are open to this are welcome.
> 
> To honor Carrie's rising phoenix moment I will seal our love with a pearl pink sash (though I may need to illicit some sewing help from the rest of the board).
> 
> ...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 12, 2006)

jamie said:


> You totally have to include All Over Me in with your viewing material. My first girl crush ever was on Lucy, the pink-haired girl..and for relativity's sake, she is also on the L-Word. If you haven't seen it already, put it on your list. (And her girlfriend has a great mouth).



I'll go add it to my Netflix queue right now!


----------



## Mini (Dec 12, 2006)

Season 2 of Coupling is the funniest season of any TV show, ever.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> Season 2 of Coupling is the funniest season of any TV show, ever.



Mini, I love Coupling. I wish it were still on, but I enjoyed it while it lasted.

I can't decide which I like more -- House or Grey's Anatomy. I only know I'd be lost without either of them. Because, you know, I apparently don't get enough medical drama in my life, given that's what I do for a living.


----------



## Mini (Dec 12, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Mini, I love Coupling. I wish it were still on, but I enjoyed it while it lasted.
> 
> I can't decide which I like more -- House or Grey's Anatomy. I only know I'd be lost without either of them. Because, you know, I apparently don't get enough medical drama in my life, given that's what I do for a living.



I prefer House by default. Never watched Grey's.

What did you think of tonight's episode? Bitch of a cliffhanger, eh? And we don't get to see a new one until January!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> I prefer House by default. Never watched Grey's.



Grey's Anatomy is fun because it's a bit younger crowd I think. Also, it takes place in Seattle, so I particularly enjoy it. But I've been a Hugh Laurie fan for years and years (back when he was in Black Adder) and really enjoy him in House.



> What did you think of tonight's episode? Bitch of a cliffhanger, eh? And we don't get to see a new one until January!



Oooh. Haven't seen this week's yet. I'm an hour behind the West Coast so it's only 7:15 here. I'm going to Tivo and watch it later. I love Cliffhangers, though. I'm sure it'll be excellent.


----------



## Mini (Dec 12, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Grey's Anatomy is fun because it's a bit younger crowd I think. Also, it takes place in Seattle, so I particularly enjoy it. But I've been a Hugh Laurie fan for years and years (back when he was in Black Adder) and really enjoy him in House.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh. Haven't seen this week's yet. I'm an hour behind the West Coast so it's only 7:15 here. I'm going to Tivo and watch it later. I love Cliffhangers, though. I'm sure it'll be excellent.



Ooh, sorry about that. Really glad I didn't say anything crucial.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 13, 2006)

So my office is on a five lane major street in Detroit. There's a polish party store across the street we get snacks at. Being a beautiful day and having a sweet tooth, I decided I'd go get some choctzels.

See, we always make jokes about one of us getting hit by a car because people don't watch and there's no crosswalk. I proved that theory by being hit by one just now. Never left my feet (thank god), and my ample bosom shielded my ribcage when I hit the hood. Can't wait to see those bruises.

The guy rolled down his window to ask if i was alright. I said yes (totally dazed) and he drove away (never completed a stop).

Now I realize that I'm in shock and have the hugest welt from where my arm hit the hood that I've ever seen, which I didn't feel then and can barely feel now. No clue if its broken. Adrenaline rules.

Yes, I will post about it. Then, doctor's office, so don't worry. I have priorities.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 13, 2006)

Doctor now, post later. Get someone to go with you.
Hugs.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 13, 2006)

Gah! Give us an update as soon as you can, AFG, we'll be worrying about you.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> So my office is on a five lane major street in Detroit. There's a polish party store across the street we get snacks at. Being a beautiful day and having a sweet tooth, I decided I'd go get some choctzels.
> 
> See, we always make jokes about one of us getting hit by a car because people don't watch and there's no crosswalk. I proved that theory by being hit by one just now. Never left my feet (thank god), and my ample bosom shielded my ribcage when I hit the hood. Can't wait to see those bruises.
> 
> ...



I hope you did a number on his car!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2006)

I hope someone got his tag number too, so she can forward him the doctor bill...
Jeez, what an ass not to stop at least.....


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 13, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hope someone got his tag number too, so she can forward him the doctor bill...
> Jeez, what an ass not to stop at least.....



Uh huh...I'm thinking the same thing. 


((Hugs)) Feel better soon.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> So my office is on a five lane major street in Detroit. There's a polish party store across the street we get snacks at. Being a beautiful day and having a sweet tooth, I decided I'd go get some choctzels.
> 
> See, we always make jokes about one of us getting hit by a car because people don't watch and there's no crosswalk. I proved that theory by being hit by one just now. Never left my feet (thank god), and my ample bosom shielded my ribcage when I hit the hood. Can't wait to see those bruises.
> 
> ...


oy.  i hope everything's ok!!


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 13, 2006)

Ack! Are you Ok? If there was ever justification for keying a car...

PS. Want me to kiss it and make it better?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG AFG - let us know how you are! We're all worried.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 13, 2006)

sarah brightman is really pretty. i never knew.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 13, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMG AFG - let us know how you are! We're all worried.



Damn. I really hope she is ok.  

Damn drivers are more and more ignorant every day


----------



## supersoup (Dec 13, 2006)

effing limit.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> So my office is on a five lane major street in Detroit. There's a polish party store across the street we get snacks at. Being a beautiful day and having a sweet tooth, I decided I'd go get some choctzels.
> 
> See, we always make jokes about one of us getting hit by a car because people don't watch and there's no crosswalk. I proved that theory by being hit by one just now. Never left my feet (thank god), and my ample bosom shielded my ribcage when I hit the hood. Can't wait to see those bruises.
> 
> ...



Oh my GOD honey.. I hope you're ok!!!! Thank God that was just a brush with death, consider yourself a very lucky girl (despite the being hit by a car thing that might lead you to believe otherwise : )).


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> So my office is on a five lane major street in Detroit. There's a polish party store across the street we get snacks at. Being a beautiful day and having a sweet tooth, I decided I'd go get some choctzels.
> 
> See, we always make jokes about one of us getting hit by a car because people don't watch and there's no crosswalk. I proved that theory by being hit by one just now. Never left my feet (thank god), and my ample bosom shielded my ribcage when I hit the hood. Can't wait to see those bruises.
> 
> ...



Dayum...talk about scary! Hope you are ok, nothing serious.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 13, 2006)

AFG, May the Gods of Kobol give you the power to spot the guy again the next time you're on the street.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> AFG, May the Gods of Kobol give you the power to spot the guy again the next time you're on the street.


And then? Turn his car over?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 13, 2006)

My fortune today (from the Golden Phoenix):
*An admirer is too shy to greet you.*

I'd just like to say to all those within the sound.. er.. sight of this page... that AnnMarie is handling all my secret admirers. 

She'll set you straight and help you find someone decent.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> And then? Turn his car over?



Or at least get his plate number.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 13, 2006)

IC that sometimes people just get stuck on an escalator.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4913043056049980623&q=escalator


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


Fuzzy said:


> IC that sometimes people just get stuck on an escalator.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4913043056049980623&q=escalator


Ouch!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 13, 2006)

I C that the trolls lately are getting...bolder.:blink:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 13, 2006)

you guys are sweet! I just got back from a stupid 5 hour ordeal at the ER-complete with a 2 hour wait just to get seen (shouldn't have listened to my doctor). I left too tired to even attempt to get my pain killers filled (have to wait for payday for copay).

And, my arm is totally not broken! just a half grapefruit size contusion.

I sort of feel stupid. I don't know why. Like the combination of getting hit by a car and wearing two hospital gowns for a contusion was just too much.

_Stupid._

And you know what the moral of the story is? I'll always want ice cream after bad days.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

AFG, glad nothing was broken. I wish you had gotten his license number, because he should be responsible for the Dr. bills and all. Anyway, glad to know your on the mend.

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 14, 2006)

AFG, I hope you're OK! I'm glad you went to the ER, even if only to find out it won't be anything serious.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 14, 2006)

AFG, I always read about this stuff the day after it's happened somehow... HOLY CRAP! I cannot believe anyone could actually hit someone with their car, and continue to drive afterwards. Could we coin a legal phrase for that? Vehicular Assault or something? 

I am really glad you're okay. Keep us posted on how you're feeling. *gentle hug as to not hurt your arm*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I C that the trolls lately are getting...bolder.:blink:


Heh. Obviously we hadn't seen ANYTHING yet. Animated gay male porn, anyone?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 14, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Heh. Obviously we hadn't seen ANYTHING yet. Animated gay male porn, anyone?



No thanks. Already saw it. Didn't need the T-shirt.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 14, 2006)

I confess that when I went to rent a video, I saw- and was about to get- _Joyeux Noel_, a film about the Christmas Truce during WWI, where soldiers who had tried to kill each other for the past weeks laid down their guns and celebrated Christmas together, peacefully, for a brief time. The film has been nominated in the Golden Globes and Academy Awards for Best Foreign Language Film, and it looks like it's a fantastic film.

But then I saw on the shelf another movie, and got that instead. I don't know why, but I decided to go with...

(Brace yourselves)

The 25th Anniversary Edition of...

_Transformers: The Movie_.

And I am going to watch and *ENJOY *this movie tonight.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> you guys are sweet! I just got back from a stupid 5 hour ordeal at the ER-complete with a 2 hour wait just to get seen (shouldn't have listened to my doctor). I left too tired to even attempt to get my pain killers filled (have to wait for payday for copay).
> 
> And, my arm is totally not broken! just a half grapefruit size contusion.
> 
> ...



Oh, WOW. I'm so glad it wasn't broken, even if you'll go through 8 shades of sore before it's over. I wish you satin sheets and down comforters to cuddle in. Feel better soon.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 14, 2006)

oh man how did i miss this AFG caraccident drama? i feel like such a bad internet pal.
take care of yourself, sweetie. if i were anywhere near close to you i'd bring you gossip rags and fake chicken soup. <3<3



in other news: an open letter to all dudes - 

dear dudes ~

while you are cute and fun on occasion, i've decided that overall, you are more trouble than you are worth. so i'm giving up on you. ok? yeah i figured that'd be ok. 

bitter, party of one.
-Abby


----------



## Esme (Dec 14, 2006)

IC that I feel a lot better about things now.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 14, 2006)

i confess that my fit of giggles has turned into a nasty case of the hiccups...i take the goofiest pictures ever, i love it.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 14, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that when I went to rent a video, I saw- and was about to get- _Joyeux Noel_, a film about the Christmas Truce during WWI, where soldiers who had tried to kill each other for the past weeks laid down their guns and celebrated Christmas together, peacefully, for a brief time. The film has been nominated in the Golden Globes and Academy Awards for Best Foreign Language Film, and it looks like it's a fantastic film.
> 
> But then I saw on the shelf another movie, and got that instead. I don't know why, but I decided to go with...
> 
> ...




I enjoyed it. And a big FRAK YOU to anyone who says it's a bad movie, 'cause it isn't. It just suffers from being made in the 80's.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 14, 2006)

my underwire is poking into me, yet I insist on wearing these type of bras. I'm going back to sports bras for sure.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 14, 2006)

p.s. glad you're okay. If you need any pain meds, I can mail some to you.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 14, 2006)

so i just flipped through the binder the cleveland clinic sent me for my surgery, and i'm nervous now. my tummy is doing flip flops.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 14, 2006)

supersoup said:


> so i just flipped through the binder the cleveland clinic sent me for my surgery, and i'm nervous now. my tummy is doing flip flops.



I know, honey, I'd be nervous, too; I think it's only natural. Just keep your eye on the prize, though - you're going to feel SO much better when it's done and you're all healed up, right?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

Carrie, it's like you really did become her big sister. Your replies to her posts are so matronly!

Ha ha, you _matron._


----------



## Carrie (Dec 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Carrie, it's like you really did become her big sister. Your replies to her posts are so matronly!
> 
> Ha ha, you _matron._



Ick. I really prefer "maternal", if it's all the same to you, nerdlinger.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 15, 2006)

ok.
i confess that i have lived in seattle for 25 of my 25 years of life, and have seen some insanely gnarly rainstorms. but i have never, ever seen weather like what i just was out in all day today.
i was literally (LITERALLY) blown off my feet, at 4:46 PM. i remember because i looked at my watch afterwards and thought 'huh. december 14, 2006, 4:46 PM, winds strong enough to knock all 275ish pounds of abby flat on her ass.'
my shoes, socks, everything i had on was 100% soaked before i even walked off my block, when i left early this afternoon. i have not been dry or warm since.

and!
guys this is the fun part. 
i get home?
and my heater is broken.


SUPER, HUH.
good _christ_ i need to get out of this city.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> and!
> guys this is the fun part.
> i get home?
> and my heater is broken.



Time to start a fire with your old books/posters/whatever.

...But take that advice with a grain of salt. I'm a bit of a pyro.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 15, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Time to start a fire with your old books/posters/whatever.
> 
> ...But take that advice with a grain of salt. I'm a bit of a pyro.



Mental note to have hotel spray down his room with airplane-crash foam.


----------



## ripley (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn...AFG getting hit by a car, elle getting sent ass over teakettle...y'all better take care of yourselves, if you get seriously hurt I'll be very upset.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 15, 2006)

ripley said:


> Damn...AFG getting hit by a car, elle getting sent ass over teakettle...y'all better take care of yourselves, if you get seriously hurt I'll be very upset.



I heard a clown hung himself in the Clubhouse.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 15, 2006)

Chippy is in the Clubhouse?


----------



## rainyday (Dec 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i was literally (LITERALLY) blown off my feet, at 4:46 PM. i remember because i looked at my watch afterwards and thought 'huh. december 14, 2006, 4:46 PM, winds strong enough to knock all 275ish pounds of abby flat on her ass.'
> my shoes, socks, everything i had on was 100% soaked before i even walked off my block, when i left early this afternoon. i have not been dry or warm since.


Soaked through down here too, but despite some hellacious gusts my feet never left the ground today. I'm slightly disappointed--ass over tea kettle by wind sounds like an adventure.  

Right now I'm listening for the crack of trees all around me, but nothing big so far thank goodness. Things have been slamming into the south wall of the house though.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 15, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Chippy is in the Clubhouse?



A _clown_, Fuzzy, not a chipmunk. 

Chippy said farewell but TFG has accurately (I think) predicted his return.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 15, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> A _clown_, Fuzzy, not a chipmunk.
> 
> Chippy said farewell but TFG has accurately (I think) predicted his return.



A little more frequent than Comet Halley, Me thinks.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 15, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> My fortune today (from the Golden Phoenix):
> *An admirer is too shy to greet you.*
> 
> I'd just like to say to all those within the sound.. er.. sight of this page... that AnnMarie is handling all my secret admirers.
> ...



Thank God I saw this, I have 100 emails and couldn't figure out why!!! 

The ladies love the Fuzz.


----------



## Friday (Dec 15, 2006)

And it's getting worse down here Elle. It was strangely warm when I got off at 8:15 pm though. I am debating whether or not I really want to sleep under a window. :huh:


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 15, 2006)

I just got back from a toy drive that one of the radio stations around here does.

They raised *$85,000*, surpassing last year's amount by 20 grand.

The Marshall Tucker Band performed LIVE!

AND Bill Cosby called in.

I have 2 rolls of film from the event that I'm developing later today.

It was fucking _awesome_.


----------



## Tina (Dec 15, 2006)

That is just wonderful, Blackjack. There will be some very happy children because of that drive this year.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 15, 2006)

I confess that I feel bad that somewhere out there, there will be children who will get a crummy christmas.


----------



## mejix (Dec 15, 2006)

hate to admit it but i am getting too caught up in the hype for _dreamgirl_s. talk about a movie about size issues. anyhoo, here's the star of the original broadway version, jennifer holiday: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qDhjbIq8GA




*


----------



## Tina (Dec 15, 2006)

Isn't she wonderful. Thank you so much for posting this, mejix.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 15, 2006)

After hearing about the scary events this week with some of the nice women on the board, I have come to the conclusion:

Fat, while just a thing of beauty to some, can also serve as one hell of natural 5-mile-an-hour bumper.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 15, 2006)

i just got a letter from my father. i haven't heard from him since i was 8, that's over 15 years. i'm ready to explode, but i have to put on my happy face because i'm watching my godbabies in 15 minutes.

my heart hurts, and i confess i have no idea how i feel.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 15, 2006)

oh, sweetie.
as another one who hasn't seen her papa in over 15 years, i gotta tell you i'd have no idea what to do if he ever tried to contact me. 
so unfortunatley i have no practical advice. i just know what it's like.
PM me if you want to talk, or whatever.
<3


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 15, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i just got a letter from my father. i haven't heard from him since i was 8, that's over 15 years. i'm ready to explode, but i have to put on my happy face because i'm watching my godbabies in 15 minutes.
> 
> my heart hurts, and i confess i have no idea how i feel.



 I went thru this 6 years ago. Here's my advice. Listen to what he has to say..give him a chance if he wants one..but don't trust him. I had never even met my dad..and we got in touch with one another after 22 years. It was great at first..then he slacked off and it's been 4 years since I've talked to him.

Be open..but guarded.


----------



## Esme (Dec 15, 2006)

IC that I think I discovered true happiness today...

Hershey's Nugget Truffles- Special Dark 

OMG! :eat2: :wubu: :eat2: :wubu: 

Normally I don't like Hershey's chocolate, this however, is delish!


----------



## ripley (Dec 15, 2006)

I confess that I have the best friends in the whole world. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 15, 2006)

I confess that I've addressed 203 cards today


Good gravy!

WOO HOO


----------



## rainyday (Dec 15, 2006)

I should have added gravy stains to mine and blamed it on ya. 

You're a doll to have done all this work so we all could have fun exchanging cards, Misty. Thank you.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 15, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I should have added gravy stains to mine and blamed it on ya.
> 
> You're a doll to have done all this work so we all could have fun exchanging cards, Misty. Thank you.



No thanks needed! It's been work..but I've enjoyed it 

And hopefully..it will bring some cheer to those other scrooges I know that are out there


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

I confess that I just wrecked my yellow VW beetle. I lost control on an exit ramp, and literally flew off the edge, down a steep embankment, where the airbags deployed when the nose of the bug hit bottom. 

Deployed airbags have a weird smell, just so you know. They probably saved my life as I was not wearing my seatbelt. 

The bug was towed to a wrecking yard, where I received my laptop and other personal effects. I hope my insurance company doesn't total it. I was getting 48 mpg in that car. 

I'm okay. I think. Two highway patrollers, one ambulence, and a fire truck appeared at the scene. I think five motorists stopped. One kid witnessed the whole thing. He kept saying to his mother, "Wow! Did you see that!?"

I bruised my fingernail on my left thumb and bruised my chest. But nothing broken.

Oh and mother nature decided to start snowing on me as the dust settled. Great timing. :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I just wrecked my yellow VW beetle. I lost control on an exit ramp, and literally flew off the edge, down a steep embankment, where the airbags deployed when the nose of the bug hit bottom.
> 
> Deployed airbags have a weird smell, just so you know. They probably saved my life as I was not wearing my seatbelt.
> 
> ...



OMG Fuzzy! I'm so glad you are all right! If they total it..you can replace it..You on the other hand..are One of a kind


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> OMG Fuzzy! I'm so glad you are all right! If they total it..you can replace it..You on the other hand..are One of a kind



Nah... I'm available by the 12 pack.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I just wrecked my yellow VW beetle. I lost control on an exit ramp, and literally flew off the edge, down a steep embankment, where the airbags deployed when the nose of the bug hit bottom.
> 
> Deployed airbags have a weird smell, just so you know. They probably saved my life as I was not wearing my seatbelt.
> 
> ...



Oh my GOD.... Fuzzy, I am almost shaking reading that.  I'm SO glad you're ok, thank God your little yellow buggie saved your butt. I hope it's not totaled as well, but at least if it is... she gave her life for you.  

Hug the wife, breathe deep, and count your many, many blessings tonight.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 16, 2006)

I confess that no one can leave their house ever again..lol

I can't handle all these almost serious injury confessions..sheesh


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I just wrecked my yellow VW beetle. I lost control on an exit ramp, and literally flew off the edge, down a steep embankment, where the airbags deployed when the nose of the bug hit bottom.
> 
> Deployed airbags have a weird smell, just so you know. They probably saved my life as I was not wearing my seatbelt.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, Fuzzy, what a horrible way to end the day! I'm glad you are okay though. To bad about your car, but as Misty says, they're replaceable, you aren't!

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## ripley (Dec 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I just wrecked my yellow VW beetle. I lost control on an exit ramp, and literally flew off the edge, down a steep embankment, where the airbags deployed when the nose of the bug hit bottom.
> 
> Deployed airbags have a weird smell, just so you know. They probably saved my life as I was not wearing my seatbelt.
> 
> ...


((((((((((((((((((Fuzzy))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

IConfess I just got the biggest hug.


----------



## Tina (Dec 16, 2006)

Woah!! My God, Fuzzy, you've got to be careful! You've got important posts to make here, and some important things to do IRL, so don't you go hurting yourself! Your poor little Beetle. Thank goodness for airbags, though. I'm glad you're okay. Tomorrow will be quite a sore day, I predict. Be sure to be seen if you are bad off, as sometimes injuries aren't detected the day you get them, but the day after.

Seatbelt not buckled, eh?


----------



## rainyday (Dec 16, 2006)

Man am I glad you're here and able to tell us about this event yourself. Now tell us you're going to start wearing your seatbelt, young man!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 16, 2006)

I confess that being ultra-sensitive to changes in barometric pressure is a goddamn drag.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 16, 2006)

^^Does that mean you have sinus problems? I do, too. Rainy days make my head ache terrible sometimes.....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 16, 2006)

I confess I finally have all 203 cards addressed and next year I'm going to just say no to work addresses that are 2 miles long.

LORD HAVE MERCY ON MY FINGERS..lol


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I just wrecked my yellow VW beetle. I lost control on an exit ramp, and literally flew off the edge, down a steep embankment, where the airbags deployed when the nose of the bug hit bottom.
> 
> Deployed airbags have a weird smell, just so you know. They probably saved my life as I was not wearing my seatbelt.
> 
> ...



Thank goodness you are alright Fuzzy!! Wow what a scare....don't do that ever again, ok?! I'm sorry your Beetle might be totaled, but better it than you. We're glad your Guardian Angel was looking out for you today.:happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 16, 2006)

My confession


----------



## ripley (Dec 16, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Rainyday makes my head ache terrible sometimes.....



Me too, GEF, me too.


----------



## Tina (Dec 16, 2006)

Only when she beats you at chess.


----------



## ripley (Dec 16, 2006)

Halley's comet comes around more often. 









I'm scared. Trash talking is so not my thing, lol.


----------



## Tina (Dec 16, 2006)

Sounds like whistling in the dark to me.  

You should be scared -- rainy will kick your ASS!!!


----------



## ripley (Dec 16, 2006)

She can't beat me, her only hope is a stalemate. 


I know, she's very mean to me!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 16, 2006)

Soupy - talk to him. Just at least acknowledge his existence in some way.

My parents split up when I was 2 (my father was alcoholic/abusive). I never heard from him again. I used to run out to the mailbox every birthday and hope - but there was never anything from him. When I turned 18 and went off to college (and once I was too old to be made to do anything through visitation agreements), we sued him for back child support. The day before his case went to trial (DCF was there, so we didn't have to be), he called. 

I had never heard his voice before. I was stunned. He told me he was my father. I had no idea what to say. He told me he'd had a heart attack, and was mowing lawns for a living, and could I drop the suit? When I was quiet, he said he'd like to meet me - that this was his number, and he'd love it if I called him sometime. Then he asked to speak to Mom.

I was surprised she agreed, given their history. But she did. And he told her that he'd had a stroke. *Sigh.* He couldn't even keep his lie straight for 5 minutes.

It was obvious to me at that point that, if he was lying to me within 5 minutes of talking to me, he was not going to be a positive influence on my life. I was at a bad point in my life, then, too, and the last thing I needed was something negative to deal with.

A year later, he was dead. Ironically, he died of pneumonia - a complication of a heart attack he had had. He still owed $70,000 in back child support - but, more importantly, he died still owing me all the things a father can be to a child.

I was lucky to have a grandfather who was my father in everything but name, and who raised me. VERY lucky. He's the reason I've gotten as far as I have in life. He passed away this February.

But I do sometimes wonder about my biological father - what would have happened had I chosen to meet him. Chances are, nothing good, I would imagine. But I'll be stuck wondering that the rest of my life.

Just my story. I hope it helps.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 16, 2006)

Fuzzy, I'm very glad to hear you're okay. But seriously - wear your seatbelt! It takes all of two seconds to fasten - and next time you might not be so lucky. I'm SO glad you're okay, though.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Fuzzy)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I just wrecked my yellow VW beetle. I lost control on an exit ramp, and literally flew off the edge, down a steep embankment, where the airbags deployed when the nose of the bug hit bottom.
> 
> Deployed airbags have a weird smell, just so you know. They probably saved my life as I was not wearing my seatbelt.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you came through it OK....the metal/plastic/rubber stuff can be replaced, but you can't.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I just wrecked my yellow VW beetle. I lost control on an exit ramp, and literally flew off the edge, down a steep embankment, where the airbags deployed when the nose of the bug hit bottom.
> 
> Deployed airbags have a weird smell, just so you know. They probably saved my life as I was not wearing my seatbelt.
> 
> ...



{{{{{{{{Fuzzy}}}}}}}}} Dimensions wouldn't be the same if I didn't have your dinner pics to lust after! I'm so glad you're OK. Hope you aren't hurting too much today. Take care... I mean it!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 16, 2006)

oy!!! my best friend is the greatest!! :wubu: she just left me the most awesome voicemail ever!!! she bought the sheet music for chitty chitty bang bang, and played me the song on her clarinet. i love dorks.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 16, 2006)

What's up with all the "oy"-ing? Between you and BBM.... my goodness...


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> One kid witnessed the whole thing. He kept saying to his mother, "Wow! Did you see that!?"



Lordy, Fuzzy!  I'm glad you're all right! Wear your seat belt, man!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 16, 2006)

I confess that my CD player here has been sproradically skipping wildly for at least 3 weeks and I've just been letting it do it's thing and sometimes sorta enjoy it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

The electrician hooked up my new hot tub this morning. So I grabbed the hose, turned the tap full on and began filling it. At about halfway, I decided to see a man about a horse, and grab a sandwich.

Once insde, I could hear water running. DUH, I'm filling the tub. I get out of the bathroom, and I can hear water running.. like a torrent.

I open the basement door.. And my basement is flooding. I sprint down the stairs and make for the water shutoff. Trip, fall , splash, its only two inches, but still. I get the water shutoff to the house, and the leak stops. The tap I was using upstairs to fill the hot tub had frozen and broke at the valve.

And then, I heard honking. Mrs. Fuzzy was back from shopping, and my wireless garage-door opener decided that right then would be the perfect time to only raise the door six inches .


----------



## rainyday (Dec 16, 2006)

ripley said:


> Halley's comet comes around more often.
> 
> I'm scared. Trash talking is so not my thing, lol.



Oh yes it is your thing, Bv. Enjoy it while you can because the tide is turning!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm a little scared to have just posted so close to you, Fuzzy. You're not contagious, are you?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 16, 2006)

Fuzzy, like everyone else I'm so happy to hear you're ok, even if your little car is not! 

Seriously, no more accidents. We've had our fill for the season, I believe.


----------



## Tina (Dec 16, 2006)

Good God, man! Wrap yourself, your loved ones and all of your posessions in bubble wrap and hibernate for a while!


----------



## Esme (Dec 16, 2006)

IC that we made seven types of cookies today, and I'm beat... but I'm full and happy. :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2006)

That was the worst of it. We called family to come help out. While most of us were in the basement operating shop-vacs and carpet cleaners and moving wet stuff around, my FIL and I took care of the bad faucet. Once we were able to turn the water back on to the house, we finished filling the hot tub. 

(But it wouldn't run.. and that's a long story too, but we were able to get a tech to come out and get it running, or else I'd still be out there draining the tub)

And I haven't tackled the garage door opener yet. I'm leaving that to tomorrow and another chance for five other random disasters to happen. 

Mrs. Fuzzy cries all the tears for me, so I can get busy and fix stuff.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 17, 2006)

i'm bored and lonely.

and apparently throwing myself a pity party.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 17, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> What's up with all the "oy"-ing? Between you and BBM.... my goodness...



i say 'oy' all the time, i have no idea why. it's a bad habit.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 17, 2006)

If soupy were spending the night, I would snuggle her and tell her how much I liked her pretty hair and big eyes. Then she wouldn't be lonely. She would be Loved-ly.

BOYS, heads out of the gutter...this is a platonic sleepover.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 17, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> If soupy were spending the night, I would snuggle her and tell her how much I liked her pretty hair and big eyes. Then she wouldn't be lonely. She would be Loved-ly.
> 
> BOYS, heads out of the gutter...this is a platonic sleepover.



:wubu: 

thanks lady!!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 17, 2006)

SOUP I changed my user "sub title"...hope you've seen "The Man Show" otherwise you won't get it...it goes along with yours though, haha! You and your "oy"ing, so cute!


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The electrician hooked up my new hot tub this morning. So I grabbed the hose, turned the tap full on and began filling it. At about halfway, I decided to see a man about a horse, and grab a sandwich.
> 
> Once insde, I could hear water running. DUH, I'm filling the tub. I get out of the bathroom, and I can hear water running.. like a torrent.
> 
> ...




Dude! Are we related? I had a similar incident last summer with the hose tap. I henceforth share my title as "The Living Embodiment of Murphy's Law" with you.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 17, 2006)

*Fuzzy*! No more disasters or life-threatening situations! 

How's it going today? You doin' alright?


*AFG*, you healing?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 17, 2006)

I confess that all I've got is a headache.

And an impending backache. We got 8 inches snow last night, and I've yet to shovel the driveway.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that all I've got is a headache.
> 
> And an impending backache. We got 8 inches snow last night, and I've yet to shovel the driveway.



That is the point at which I would pay a few middle school kids to do it. lol Fuzzy, you are a trooper. Maybe Mrs Fuzzy will make you some cocoa or tea for when you come back in. And if she's out there with you, I offer virtual hot cocoa:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 17, 2006)

I confess that I was a lucky receipient of Sandie Z's candy and O.M.G

Soo freaking good!

When she starts selling it, you better get in line!


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 17, 2006)

I confess that the last episode of Dexter just _kills_ me. 

_Kills_ me, get it? I can't wait till next season.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 17, 2006)

IC IBS + extra hot pad thai = horrible diarrhea.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 18, 2006)

I was going to quote you.. but that doesn't need repeating. Happens to me too. But I just love that spicy-ness! :shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 18, 2006)

IC that I shoveled the walk, the driveway, and the RV Pad. Pulled the truck out of the RV Pad (since I wrecked my Bug) to use for the commute tomorrow. I then cleaned off the newly fallen snow from the new hottub, which was up to 102 by then, and had a really long hot soak. 

Oh, and I discovered a scratch on my face from the accident. About a half-inch long, about an inch below my right eye. My left thumbnail is now a dullish black/purple.

Also, I fixed my garage door problem, by shooting all the wheels on the door with WD40 and manually running the door up and down for a bit. Door works just fine now.

And Also, the carpet is still damp-ish in the basement, I've got a few more boxes to get to that were in the water.. one containing paperback books that I'm just happy about.


----------



## Shala (Dec 18, 2006)

I confess that for the first time in my life I looked at myself in the mirror in just my bra and panties this morning and thought.......damn I look sexy.

It was a first for me and now after typing it I realize its actually waaaaay to self-centered to admit.:blush:


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 18, 2006)

Shala said:


> I confess that for the first time in my life I looked at myself in the mirror in just my bra and panties this morning and thought.......damn I look sexy.
> 
> It was a first for me and now after typing it I realize its actually waaaaay to self-centered to admit.:blush:



Self-centered? Nah! I'm gonna guess, About Damn Time!
Glad to hear about this!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 18, 2006)

IC that I just looked in the mir (i don't say mirror..) and thought, "Damn Fuzzy, you need to shave."

IAlsoC that I refer to myself as Fuzzy. 

Cuz I am.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 18, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I just looked in the mir (i don't say mirror..) and thought, "Damn Fuzzy, you need to shave."
> 
> IAlsoC that I refer to myself as Fuzzy.
> 
> Cuz I am.


 And I, for one, am so glad that you are....because we wouldn't want you to be anything but our Fuzzy. (yeah, I know that's not what you meant, but any reason to spread the love...)

And I'm so glad you weren't hurt worse...and that your house wasn't damaged worse. Hope your holidays make things better.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 18, 2006)

My confession: I know I have many wonderful friends, and that I've been neglecting them lately. Bad time of year to be doing that, because it makes you miss out on a lot of holiday cheer...but I'm determined to pull myself out of this ditch and put an end to the pity party!

I let my daughter drag me to a performance by her friend's college choir. It was "A Madrigal Feast", themed after a Rennaisance feast, complete with authentic costumes, music, language....right up my alley. I thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it....and afterward, my daughter and I went out for ice cream. It was a great little tonic for my mood. 

I don't want to keep harping about my yucky mood lately, because I know it's not what people want to hear, especially this time of year. Leaves me feeling on the outside looking in, but it's best this way right now, I think. I did get a wonderful package on Friday from an incredible friend who is one of my greatest treasures. I just have to keep reminding myself of how blessed I am, and not let the other stuff get to me.


----------



## ripley (Dec 18, 2006)

People out here love you. We'll wait.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 18, 2006)

IC today we were going round stealing the dustmens tips although to be fair they had spent the morning stealing ours!


----------



## Donna (Dec 18, 2006)

I confess that although I know every word by heart and I watch them year after year and I am a total dork for them, it never gets old watching the classic Christmas cartoons and claymation specials.


----------



## ripley (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm so with you, Donna. I wish we were closer, and could get together and make hot chocolate with real chocolate and cream, and homemade marshmallows to go on top...then get all comfy and watch them together.

P.S. Did you ever notice, in Rudolph, that the owl from the Island of Misfit Toys gets pushed out of the sleigh in the end with no umbrella....but he had told Rudolph that he was a misfit 'cause he swam and couldn't fly? Makes me laugh every time (but admittedly I'm easily amused ).


----------



## Donna (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah...in fact, as a kid, I used to holler at the screen..."Santa, that bird can't fly!" :blush:


----------



## ripley (Dec 18, 2006)

The elf looks at him...looks at the umbrella...then pushes him out. Classic.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 18, 2006)

ripley said:


> (but admittedly I'm easily amused ).



You're a member at Dimensions. Being easily amused is almost a _requirement _here for Chrissakes.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't want to have to wait for it... I want my frakking _Snakes On A Plane_ DVD *NOW!*


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 19, 2006)

IC I'm wondering when Tina is going to start Random Single Confessions Part Pentium.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 19, 2006)

I confess that I'm the mystery community member that confided in Tina that Mrs. Fuzzy and I thought we were pregnant.

We're not. Tune in next time.


----------



## Friday (Dec 19, 2006)

Practice makes perfect Fuzzy. Enjoy yourselves.


----------

